# Sticky  Right This Minute! What's in your player... or on your table?



## rcarlton (Apr 29, 2006)

Hungarian Rhapsody No. 2 in D minor


----------



## rcarlton (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: Right this minute*

Let's get this forum going....
Here's another:
_Muddy Waters Folk Singer_
Big Leg Woman

Chess LP 1483


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: Right this minute*

ZZ Top - Eliminator.
plus a glass of Jack Daniels with ice on the side.:devil:


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2006)

*Re: Right this minute*

Led Zepplin Houses of the holy. Its ******* on

Or any Count Basie. Ever.

Chris


----------



## reed.hannebaum (Apr 21, 2006)

*Re: Right this minute*

Led Zeppelin- How The West Was Won

Rachmaninov- Symohony No. 2, Vladimir Ashkenazy

Patricia Barber- Cafe Blue

Andreas Vollenweider- White Winds


----------



## Fincave (Apr 20, 2006)

*Re: Right this minute*

Kings of Leon - Aha Shake Heartbreak

Frank Zappa - Have I offended someone?


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2006)

*Re: Right this minute*

OH man the Zeppelin How the West was Won is INCREDIBLE sound and performance wise. proving once again theres nothing rock and roll about auto tune.


----------



## kingkip (Apr 20, 2006)

*Re: Right this minute*

Prince _3121_


----------



## gacole2000 (May 25, 2006)

*Re: Right this minute*

FM: Rumors DVD-A


----------



## khellandros66 (Jun 7, 2006)

*Re: Right this minute*

Album I am currently listening to

Rob Zombie : Educated Horses

Up next is

HIM: Razorblade Kiss

~Bob


----------



## Danny (May 3, 2006)

*Re: Right this minute*

Void If Removed - Not A Moment
Then
V.I.R - Craving

Saw these guys play at AGMF, it went off. I got smashed in the mosh.:R


----------



## rcarlton (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: Right this minute*

_Pail_

ATC


----------



## Steve Williamson (May 11, 2006)

*Re: Right this minute*

The Eagles - Hotel California


----------



## Fincave (Apr 20, 2006)

*Re: Right this minute*

Violent Femmes - Freak Magnet


----------



## rcarlton (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: Right this minute*

Sessions for Robert J
Eric Clapton
_Milkcow's calf blues_


----------



## kingkip (Apr 20, 2006)

*Re: Right this minute*

311 Grassroots and the Beastie Boys Anthology.


----------



## reed.hannebaum (Apr 21, 2006)

*Re: Right this minute*

Kruder & Dorfmeister - The K&D Sessions


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2006)

*Re: Right this minute*

Patricia Barber - Verse


----------



## Fincave (Apr 20, 2006)

*Re: Right this minute*

Been listening to quite a bit of music today:

Tracy Bonham - The burdens of being upright
Johnny Cash - At Folsom prison
Led Zeppelin - Houses of the holy
The Black Crowes - Three snakes and one charm
Gordon Gano - Hitting the ground
The Cramps - Smell of female
Mark Lanegan - Whiskey for the holy ghost (currently playing)


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: Right this minute*




> Andreas Vollenweider- White Winds


Wow, I thought I was the only one who had that one!

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: Right this minute*

Could be just the two of you,.... I only have Cosmopoly, and the Essential Andreas Vollenweider. Course I couldn't tell you the last time I listened to either of them :laugh: , maybe tonight??? or not


----------



## reed.hannebaum (Apr 21, 2006)

*Re: Right this minute*

I once went over board on Vollenweider and got White Winds, Down To The Moon, Caverna Magica, Behind The Gardens, & Book Of Roses.

Right Now its Berlioz- Symphonie Fantasique, Sir Colin Davis


----------



## rcarlton (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: Right this minute*

Jimi Hendrix: Blues

Electric Church Red House


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2006)

*Re: Right this minute*

Red Hot Chilli Peppers - Dani California


----------



## rcarlton (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: Right this minute*

_Patricia Barber_
Cafe Blue
_Nardis_

Unbelievable sound. This SACD is a must have.


----------



## reed.hannebaum (Apr 21, 2006)

*Re: Right this minute*

Right This Minute: Enigma- MCMXC a.D.
Up Next: Miles Davis- Kind of Blue
After That: Treasures Of Asia Pacific
And Then: Calamus- The Splendour Of Al-Andalus


----------



## rcarlton (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: Right this minute*

The Yellow Jackets
*Twenty Five*
_Sea Folk_


----------



## reed.hannebaum (Apr 21, 2006)

*Re: Right this minute*



rcarlton said:


> _Patricia Barber_
> Cafe Blue
> _Nardis_
> 
> Unbelievable sound. This SACD is a must have.



I totally agree with you!

Right This Minute: Jess Cook- Gavity
Next: Shella Chandra- Roots and Wings


----------



## Fincave (Apr 20, 2006)

*Re: Right this minute*

The White Stripes - Elephant
John Hiatt - Bring the family
Siouxsie and the Banshees - Through the looking glass
Ben Harper - Fight for your mind (right this minute)


----------



## GregBe (Apr 20, 2006)

*Re: Right this minute*

Diana Krall - Girl in the Other Room

Very nicely recorded


----------



## reed.hannebaum (Apr 21, 2006)

*Re: Right this minute*

Andrea Bocelli & Sarah Brightman- Con Te Partiro
Renee Fleming- Die Lustige Witwe; Vilja
Luciano Paverotti- Nessun Dorma
Placido Domingo- E Lucevan le Stella


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Right this minute*

Neil Young "Heart of Gold":yes:


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: Right this minute*

Ricardo Silveira - StoryTeller


----------



## rcarlton (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: Right this minute*

Heart-The Road Home
Dreamboat Annie (Fantasy Child)


----------



## rcarlton (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: Right this minute*

robin trower-someday blues
Crossroads


----------



## Fincave (Apr 20, 2006)

*Re: Right this minute*

The Who - Quadrophenia
The Jam - All mod cons
The Cult - Electric


----------



## rcarlton (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: Right this minute*

*DamnYankees-Don't Tread
This side of hell*


----------



## reed.hannebaum (Apr 21, 2006)

*Re: Right this minute*

Michel Camilo- This Way Out

Brahms- Violin Concerto III

Little Feat- Fat Man in the Bathtub

Debussy- La Mer


----------



## rcarlton (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: Right this minute*

*Joe Walsh*
Ordinary Average Guy
_Two sides to every story_


----------



## rcarlton (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: Right this minute*

Santana
Jammin' Home 
_El Corazon Manda_
(In stereo)


----------



## reed.hannebaum (Apr 21, 2006)

*Re: Right this minute*

Rachmaninov- Symphonic Dances

Loreena McKennit- the mask and mirror

Bantock- Hebridean Symphony

Renee Fleming- The End of All Things (LOTR)


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: Right this minute*

Brother Jack McDuff - Down Home Style










(-_-)


----------



## rcarlton (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: Right this minute*

The Beatles
_Hey Jude_


----------



## reed.hannebaum (Apr 21, 2006)

*Re: Right this minute*

Afro Celt Sound System- Volume 2: Release

Sade- The Best Of Sade

deep forest- Boheme


----------



## rcarlton (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: Right this minute*

Meat Loaf
_*Bat out of Hell II*_
Life is a lemon and I want my money back


----------



## reed.hannebaum (Apr 21, 2006)

*Re: Right this minute*

Rebecca Pidgeon- Spanish Harlem, Chesky Records' "The Ultimate Demonstration Disc". This is one of the best recordings of a female voice I have ever heard.

This CD is a good tool to learn how to listen to music. Each high resolution track demonstrates one or more aspect of music fidelity. Preceding each track, the narrator explains what to listen for in the music, and what you may or may not hear depending on the quality of your sound system.


----------



## reed.hannebaum (Apr 21, 2006)

*Re: Right this minute*

The First Stereo Broadcast- The Boston Audio Society Test CD-1.
This is a historical recording by Bell Laboratories in March of 1932, using the Spaced Omni-Directional Microphone Technique. The recording is scratchy and low-mid fidelity, but you can definitely hear the stereo effect.

Benny Goodman & His Orchestra- Sing, Sing, Sing; Big Band Instrumentals.
This is another historical recording. Goodman and his orchestra played this at the Paramount Theater in 1937, and the crowd went wide. Most jazz historians consider this event to be the beginning of the Swing Era.


----------



## rcarlton (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: Right this minute*

Patricia Barber
Live
A Fortnight in France
_Witchcraft_


----------



## John S (May 31, 2006)

*Re: Right this minute*

Béla Bartók Concerto for Orchestra (Reiner/Chicago 1955) SACD
The original recording was made using three microphones, which on the surround layer on this SACD are reproduced by the front three speakers. No back surround signal was synthesized. I have never met anybody in the flesh who likes this music as much as I do. :scratchchin:


----------



## rcarlton (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: Right this minute*

*Patricia Barber*
Nightclub
_Autumn Leaves_


----------



## reed.hannebaum (Apr 21, 2006)

*Re: Right this minute*



John S said:


> Béla Bartók Concerto for Orchestra (Reiner/Chicago 1955) SACD
> The original recording was made using three microphones, which on the surround layer on this SACD are reproduced by the front three speakers. No back surround signal was synthesized. I have never met anybody in the flesh who likes this music as much as I do. :scratchchin:


John,

I have to agree with you, this is a fantastic piece of orchestration! I am jealous of you having the SACD version, I own the previous CD release which still sounds fantastic. The audio quality of this 1955 recording is truly remarkable.


----------



## rcarlton (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: Right this minute*

Jethro Tull
*Aqualung*
_Locomotive Breath_


----------



## rcarlton (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: Right this minute*

*patricia barber*
modern cool
_Winter_


----------



## rcarlton (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: Right this minute*

Thelonious Monk
Monk's Music
_Epistrophy_

From Concord Music Group's terrific summer blow out sale.
Cost me $2.98.


----------



## rcarlton (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: Right this minute*

Wes Montgomery
Boss Guitar
_Besame Mucho_

From Concord Music Group summer sale. Terrific recording.


----------



## rcarlton (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: Right this minute*

Creedence Clearwater Revival
Willie and the Poor Boys
_Effigy_


----------



## rcarlton (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: Right this minute*

CCR
The Concert
_Tombstone Shadow_

Just feelin' like some CCR tonite.:jump:


----------



## rcarlton (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: Right this minute*

Thelonious Monk
Misterioso
_'Round Midnight_


----------



## khellandros66 (Jun 7, 2006)

*Re: Right this minute*

:devil: Gut wrenching harmonic digital bliss with vocals that make creeping death seem childish










~Bob


----------



## rcarlton (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: Right this minute*

*Art Pepper meets the Rhythm Section*
_You'd be so nice to come home to_


----------



## eddthompson (Aug 19, 2006)

*Re: Right this minute*



rcarlton said:


> *Art Pepper meets the Rhythm Section*
> _You'd be so nice to come home to_


This is a masterpiece, one of my all time faveourites, the recording is subline too.

edd


----------



## khellandros66 (Jun 7, 2006)

*Re: Right this minute*

Here is what I am listening to on my iPOD as it is 2am and can't crank the system.










~Bob


----------



## rcarlton (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: Right this minute*

The Velvet Underground & Nico
_Heroin_


----------



## rcarlton (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: Right this minute*

John Coltrane/Prestige 7105
_Violets for your furs_


----------



## rcarlton (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: Right this minute*

Eric Dolphy
Out There
_Out There_

This CD is right on the edge and is really out there, Wow!


----------



## Chrisbee (Apr 20, 2006)

*Re: Right this minute*


----------



## John S (May 31, 2006)

*Re: Right this minute*

JOEY DeFRANCESCO with JIMMY SMITH
*LEGACY*

I am hopelessly addicted to the B3.
Jimmy's last time in a studio.


----------



## Ayreonaut (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: Right this minute*

This is a _great_ recording.


----------



## rcarlton (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: Right this minute*



Ayreonaut said:


> This is a _great_ recording.


Along the same lines is _Yellowstone_. I have heard a lot of good things about it, but do not have a copy.

Yellowstone - for Violin and Orchestra
Inspired by countless rides through the Yellowstone backcountry, Jett Hitt's Yellowstone for Violin and Orchestra is destined to become a classic. It could have only been written by someone who lives Yellowstone, and Jett Hitt has ridden horseback through more than 1,200 miles of Yellowstone's 2.2 million acres. In the words of the Yellowstone Park historian, Dr. Lee Whittlesey, "It is Yellowstone." It was recorded in 2002 by Frantisek Novotny (violin), Kirk Trevor (conductor) and the Slovak Radio Symphony Orchestra. It is dedicated to the German violinist Anne-Sophie Mutter.


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

*Re: Right this minute*

I don't know why I like this disk so much, but I do........

I love the title track, Humminah.........you have to love lines like:

"_"The first time I saw Brian he had moose blood all over his hands, I’d never loved a red neck hunter before, so I thought I’d give it a try."_

Hey, give the humminah song a listen for free......... wacky stuff.

http://www.caribourecords.com/artists/barlow/humminah/










brucek


----------



## rcarlton (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: Right this minute*

brucek,
Thanks for the heads up. Got the CD on order. Any other suggestions?


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

*Re: Right this minute*



> Any other suggestions?



Well, I'm mostly partial to obscure female folkish type stuff, so I don't think it appeals to many people...

Certainly one of my all-time favourites is Patty Griffins Living with Ghosts. 

She went through many styles and was really known as a rock and roller. Then she came out with this record (many years ago) and a 100% about face.

Listen:

http://www.amazon.com/Living-Ghosts-Patty-Griffin/dp/B000002G4U











brucek


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

*Re: Right this minute*

I like the Patty Griffin... a lot! Wrong link you gave them though... use this one or this one!

Not sure about Hummi.


----------



## Chrisbee (Apr 20, 2006)

*Re: Right this minute*

"The World of Early Music" Naxos. 2 CD.

Incredibly varied. Instrumental, vocal and organ are all included here. Excellent.


Earlier I listened to "Siddharta-Spirit of Buddha bar" by Ravin. 2 CD boxed set.
www.george-v-records.com

Complex mix of Indian and even arabic-sounding music crossed with modern styles.
Interesting, enjoyable and quite different to the norm.


Earlier still it was "Celtic Voices-Women of Ireland". Always superb.


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

*Re: Right this minute*



> Earlier still it was "Celtic Voices-Women of Ireland". Always superb.


When someone likes Celtic music they usually like Kate Rusby too, who sings English traditional acoustic folk & ballads. 

I have three of her records and plan to get the new one.

So far this is my favourite.













Listen here

Buy here

It would be nice if we could also listen at the shack store?

brucek


----------



## Chrisbee (Apr 20, 2006)

*Re: Right this minute*

Thanks for the recommendation brucek. 

Always nice to find a new artist to listen to.


----------



## rcarlton (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: Right this minute*



Chrisbee said:


> Thanks for the recommendation brucek.
> 
> Always nice to find a new artist to listen to.


Ditto...makes the thread worthwhile.


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

*Re: Right this minute*

Another U.K. great that has been around for many years is Bert Jansch. 

He's considered one of the all time guitar playing greats - you can't mistake his playing and singing style. 
One of my all time favourite songs is BlackWaterSide (which by the way was to become Jimmy Pages "Black Mountain Side" on Led Zeppelins first record. 

Since his first record in 1965 he has made about 50 albums and happens to have a new one comng out next week. His songs are often used by other artists and has been recorded by Dylan, Donavan and Neil Young. Very prolific, yet not many know his name. 

I really like his early stuff which can be had on the 1980 Best of Bert Jansch. Listen to BlackWaterSide and see if you recognize it...... (led zeppelin version here)












Anyone heard of this guy?

brucek


----------



## eddthompson (Aug 19, 2006)

*Re: Right this minute*

yep, i have a couple of bert lps, i belive he was also in pentangle?

edd


----------



## eddthompson (Aug 19, 2006)

*Re: Right this minute*

totaly inspired by bruce's post i dug out my bert jansch, gave the lps a gooood clean on my vacuum record cleaner, put them back into brand new antistatic sleeves. so now we have on:










and :










both original pressings purchased by my parents in the late 60s (im only 24!) full of hiss, crackle and popple, but a bloody good listen regardless, berts guitar work realy is excellent.

edd


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

*Re: Right this minute*



> both original pressings purchased by my parents in the late 60s


That's probably about when I would have purchased them too. I've since thrown out all my old records and changer (which I now of course regret), and have replaced anything I really liked with CD's....

brucek


----------



## eddthompson (Aug 19, 2006)

*Re: Right this minute*

with your system i command you order a deck!!! i mean with so many options available in america like sota, vpi, and good old ebay there is no excuse not to have some form of vinyl playback :R

then get ordering http://store.acousticsounds.com/?keywords=g_acoustic_sounds
:bigsmile: 

Its not so much im one of these vinyl is better than cd types, far from it, lps are just another avenue to explore and enjoy, i dont find them any more hassle than cds and i enjoy them more.

on now :










well produced album with some briliant bass (new sub, on a bass trip) especialy track 3, the gravey train.


edd


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

*Re: Right this minute*



> there is no excuse not to


hehe, I'm afraid I'm tapped now that I just spent $2K to upgrade my bryston SP1 processor to an SP2....... yikes :spend:


----------



## eddthompson (Aug 19, 2006)

*Re: Right this minute*

id wager 2k on a vinyl front end may have brought more of an upgrade/pleasure :boxer: 

though many try vinyl and dont get on with it, i just enjoy my vinyl so much i think everyone should, its like preaching home theatre to the chap who goes into walmart and buys there $29 dvd player.

(trying to keep on topic :R ) on now:










Daft Punk, human after all. what better to run your sub in? track 2 seems to hit the resonant frequency of the picture frams dotted about the room. :bigsmile: 

edd


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

*Re: Right this minute*



> track 2 seems to hit the resonant frequency of the picture frams


Yeah that's a problem. (still off track here )... I used REW as a signal generator and moved through all the lower frequencies finding what rattled and mostly corrected all them - picture frames, closet doors, fireplace screens, etc....

brucek


----------



## Chrisbee (Apr 20, 2006)

*Re: Right this minute*



brucek said:


> Yeah that's a problem. (still off track here )... I used REW as a signal generator and moved through all the lower frequencies finding what rattled and mostly corrected all them - picture frames, closet doors, fireplace screens, etc....
> 
> brucek


My Philips CRT TV rattles like a bucket of bolts.
Fortunately I'm deaf to such things when the bass is so LOUD!


----------



## eddthompson (Aug 19, 2006)

*Re: Right this minute*

ive solved most of the rattles, not something i notice with the mains on, but with just the sub you can hear them.

on now:









more bass tripping, im not usualy one for greatest hits albums, but this is good for some spleen liquidation, i especialy like africa shox.

edd


----------



## Chrisbee (Apr 20, 2006)

*Re: Right this minute*

Mike Oldfield's "Amarok" CD 1990

Not your usual MO variations on an echo.

Young Mr Oldfield's attempt to shock!

With a twist of humour dabbed in fizzy sherbert.

Possibly the nearest MO comes to musical anarchy.

Still, intensely musical reflections irregularly punctuated with a playful riot of exuberant virtuosity.

Great fun!


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

*Re: Right this minute*



> intensely musical reflections irregularly punctuated with a playful riot of exuberant virtuosity


You do have a way with words Chrisbee......

OK, back to contemporary non-traditional american folk.

I really like Karen Savoca. 

In fact I'm listening to her *right this minute*. :daydream: 

I'm listening to the album Here We Go. Have a listen.












brucek


----------



## Ayreonaut (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: Right this minute*



brucek said:


> I really like Karen Savoca.


Wow, she's great. Intoxicating really.


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

*Re: Right this minute*

Yeah, I was just listening to her new one here called In The Dirt. They let you hear all ten songs. I may have to get it......

brucek


----------



## Ayreonaut (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: Right this minute*

I'm in a classical mood this week.*

Artist:* Boston Baroque
*Recording:* Handel: Concerti Grossi Op. 6, No. 1 - 6 

Good stuff.

*Link.

*


----------



## eddthompson (Aug 19, 2006)

*Re: Right this minute*










4.1 dvd audio, boy its good, i mean realy good, realy realy good.


edd


----------



## Chrisbee (Apr 20, 2006)

*Re: Right this minute*

Since we are now delving into musical archeology... :devil: 










This was once my favourite album. I literally wore my vinyl copy out on my Linn/Naim/Kans system bcause I played it so often.

The CD isn't a patch on the vinyl. No emotion whatsoever. No rhythm. Not even musical. Just hifi. Thank goodness it's just finished.


----------



## eddthompson (Aug 19, 2006)

*Re: Right this minute*

on now:










i love sonny rollins, if his name is on an lp i try and buy it, not so keen on the later electric piano stuff though. this lp has the most amazing sax solo totaly unaccompanied, sounds great, and what a performance.

this album was all of $10 on ojc vinyl, it sounds simpy stunning (especialy thanks to this forum with the bfd the bass is sublime, you can pick out every note). a supremely natural recording, a simple soundstage but very realistic, if you have a deck, for $10 what have you got to lose? if you dont have a deck, get the sacd or cd :bigsmile: 

edd


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2006)

*Re: Right this minute*

guillemots...throught the window pane...brilliant


----------



## rcarlton (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: Right this minute*

John Coltrane with the Red Garland Trio
Traneing In
Slow Dance


----------



## rcarlton (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: Right this minute*

Next up:
Sonny Rollins plus 4
Valse Hot


----------



## eddthompson (Aug 19, 2006)

*Re: Right this minute*










Picture the scene, its but a few seconds away from midnight. The lights are low. The wife and baby are sound a sleep, and my usualy energetic dog is lying at my feet. Sonny meets Hawk! is spinning away on the platter and in one hand i have a fine aged havana cigar, and the other, a crystal glass containing a fair measure of 20 year old single malt scotch.

Does it realy get any better than this?

edd


----------



## rcarlton (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: Right this minute*

The Thelonius Monk Trio
_Monk's Dream_


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

*Re: Right this minute*

Hey guys, since this is music related I'm moving it to the Music forum. :T


----------



## rcarlton (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: Right this minute*

Patricia Barber
Mythologies
_Morpheus_

This CD is really growing on me. There is some crazy bass, unreal guitar playing. Mainly been listening with the Cornwalls. The bass hits you in the chest. Downstairs with the K-horns, my pant legs were flapping.


----------



## Ayreonaut (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: Right this minute*

Harry Connick Jr. - She (1994)

This was the first album where he tried his hand at New Orleans style funk. 
Good stuff.


----------



## rcarlton (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: Right this minute*

Patricia Barber
Mythologies
_*Orpheus*_

This will give your system a work out.


----------



## F1 fan (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: Right this minute*

Gov't Mule-The Deepest End Live.DVD video
Never heard them until a friend gave me this disc.Im really enjoying it.


----------



## JCD (Apr 20, 2006)

*Re: Right this minute*

"I Wanna Rock" by Twister Sister 

Video here.

JCD


----------



## John S (May 31, 2006)

*Re: Right this minute*



F1 fan said:


> Gov't Mule-The Deepest End Live.DVD video
> Never heard them until a friend gave me this disc.Im really enjoying it.


Love the CDs, but can't stand the Deepest End DVD. Seems the video director had about 12 cameras around the theater where they played and he just had to use all of them every 15 seconds. There are 7200 seconds in two hours and I'll bet there's 7000 camera changes on this video. Drives me right up the wall.:wits-end: 

Hope I didn't ruin it for you.:sad2:


----------



## Hakka (Sep 10, 2006)

*Re: Right this minute*

Metallica - Black DVD-a


----------



## F1 fan (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: Right this minute*



John S said:


> Love the CDs, but can't stand the Deepest End DVD. Seems the video director had about 12 cameras around the theater where they played and he just had to use all of them every 15 seconds. There are 7200 seconds in two hours and I'll bet there's 7000 camera changes on this video. Drives me right up the wall.:wits-end:
> 
> Hope I didn't ruin it for you.:sad2:


Yah' thanks a lot pal I'll never be able to watch this one again.:bigsmile: 

Nah ,didn't really notice the camera thing but I was more interested in the music which I really like except the brass band stuff.Besides not much I want to see In the video.:heehee: 

My friend also lent me a Little Feet concert DVD.I was not familiar with them either but I am enjoying this one as well.The female singer is a talented lady.


----------



## JCD (Apr 20, 2006)

*Re: Right this minute*

And now for something completely different..

Wolf Like Me by TV on the Radio

Caught it on IMF.. rates a 7.5 on my weird-0-meter. I kinda like it. Maybe not great, but good.

JCD


----------



## Fincave (Apr 20, 2006)

*Re: Right this minute*

Good old punk rock! The Anti-Nowhere League: We are the League


----------



## rcarlton (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: Right this minute*

Kenny Rogers and the First Editionn
present
The Ballad of Calico
*Vachel Carling's Rubilator*


----------



## Chrisbee (Apr 20, 2006)

*Re: Right this minute*

Had a LOUD morning! 

I am recovering from a 24 hour cold so I may be a bit deaf. Pardon?

Limp Bizkit "New old songs" at a steady 100dB(C). Great and crisp bass but lots of rude words! 

Nirvana: Nirvana black album. 2002? Great sound quality and some catchy songs.

Now descended to some "serious" organ music.

"Wedding Music" played by Bertalan Hock Naxos DDD 8.550790. Good compilation with plenty of exercise for the more accomplished subwoofer. I never tire of this one with its quiet breathy pipes and roaring broadsides by turn.


----------



## rcarlton (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: Right this minute*

Dire Straits
Brothers in Arms


----------



## Ayreonaut (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: Right this minute*

*Randy Travis
Rise and Shine*

Normally I don't listen to country or southern gospel, 
but a friend loaned this to me and I love it. 
Randy's voice sounds amazing.


----------



## rcarlton (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: Right this minute*

Yellowjackets
Live Wires
_Wildlife_


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

*Re: Right this minute*

You sure listen to a wide range of stuff rcarleton....... :T 

I'm listening to Judy Blue Eyes on this album in NEO 6:Music mode right now.

I'm not a fan of multichannel, but it's interesting to listen to older stereo stuff in multichannel sometimes.

Good stereo mixing is pure mush now compared to the old days, when you actually had 'different' sounds coming out of the two speakers. Today you get a perfect across the front soundstage that is a bit boring really. 

It's interesting sometimes to see what the DPLllx or NEO6 decoders do to these older mixes.










brucek


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

*Re: Right this minute*

Hmmm... we may have to start a seniors lounge... heehee


----------



## rcarlton (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: Right this minute*

Last of the Great Mississippi Delta Bluesmen
Live in Dallas

Nominated for a Grammy!


----------



## rcarlton (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: Right this minute*

Bing Crosby


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

*Re: Right this minute*

I like Greg Brown.

I'm listening to his older Covenant Album from 2000. 

I like the song Lullaby - LISTEN


His latest record is called The Evening Call.....

brucek


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

*Re: Right this minute*

Judith Edelman - the Drama Queen

Listen to Sailor Boy from the Drama Queen



brucek


----------



## Ayreonaut (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: Right this minute*

The old favorite...


----------



## Ayreonaut (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: Right This Minute!*

*Steely Dan - Showbiz kids*

There are lots of favorites on this two disc collection. Highly recommended.


----------



## rcarlton (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: Right This Minute!*

Grateful Dead on KPFA. 24 hour marathon.


----------



## reed.hannebaum (Apr 21, 2006)

*Re: Right This Minute!*

conjure one- one of my favorites.


----------



## FlashJim (May 6, 2006)

*Re: Right This Minute!*


----------



## reed.hannebaum (Apr 21, 2006)

*Re: Right This Minute!*

















These two CD's have great music, but the sound quality of the XRCD technology is stunning.


----------



## rcarlton (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: Right This Minute!*

The Who
Live at Leeds


----------



## rcarlton (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: Right This Minute!*

AC/DC
Dirty Deeds Done Dirt Cheap


----------



## rcarlton (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: Right This Minute!*

*Essential Yello
*
Very different CD. A couple of the songs were used in major motion pictures.


----------



## Otto (May 18, 2006)

*Re: Right This Minute!*

One of the first cassettes I ever bought via the Columbia House get 14 tapes for $0.99 deal. My mom found out and told them off, and they never sent me anything further (like all the stuff for the other 8 tapes I had to buy at "regular price"). I didn't find out until later that she had shut them down for me, so I thought it was the best deal in the world...

An old favorite for sure:









Edit: I'm not listening to it on cassette tonight, of course...


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

*Re: Right This Minute!*

I've had that Essential Yello in my car CD player for a few weeks... along with a couple of others... :T


----------



## rcarlton (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: Right This Minute!*

*I Hear a Rhapsody*

Female Barbershop singers.


----------



## rcarlton (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: Right This Minute!*

*PATRICIA BARBER*
A Distortion of Love


----------



## rcarlton (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: Right This Minute!*

*Donna Summer*
_Love to love you baby_

Disco anyone?


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

*Re: Right This Minute!*

I love disco... a few years later, but I use to really like her song _She Works Hard for the Money_... it was one of my favorite dance tunes... about 1982ish or so.


----------



## JCD (Apr 20, 2006)

*Re: Right This Minute!*

Tool/10,000 Days


----------



## rcarlton (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: Right This Minute!*

*The Rolling Stones*
_Some Girls_


----------



## rcarlton (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: Right This Minute!*

THE BEST OF ARTHUR LYMAN GROUP
MUSIC FOR A bachelor's den

_18 Island selections_


----------



## rcarlton (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: Right This Minute!*

The Big Phat Band
*XXL*


----------



## reed.hannebaum (Apr 21, 2006)

*Re: Right This Minute!*

A truly great classical recording. The HDCD sound quality is absolutely remarkable.


----------



## mikeb (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Right This Minute!*

Having a nice relaxing Saturday morning with Mr. Clapton's 24 Nights DVD :hail:


----------



## rcarlton (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: Right This Minute!*

Listening to the Chesky 2K sampler. Consists of various artists:Christy Baron
The Coryells
Jon Faddis
Dave's True Story
Paquito D'Rivera
Ana Caram
Chuck Mangione
Carla Lother
Allison Brewster Franzetti
Rebecca Pidgeon
Sara K.


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

*Re: Right This Minute!*

*PETER GABRIEL - UP*

SACD










brucek


----------



## alan monro (May 9, 2006)

*Re: Right This Minute!*

Ron.A very interesting cd. What is the quallity of the recordings? Kind regards ,Alan.


----------



## alan monro (May 9, 2006)

*Re: Right This Minute!*

Ron.Very interesting cd. What is the quallity of the recordings? Kind regards ,Alan.(The computer is playing up. I attached this to "A touch of classics)


----------



## JCD (Apr 20, 2006)

*Re: Right This Minute!*

Biermacht by Wehrmacht (arguably the first speed metal band)










Definitely not G rated, but fun nonetheless.

As for Peter Gabriel, my understandings is that all of his recordings are extremely well done.. that may have changed of course.

JCD


----------



## rcarlton (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: Right This Minute!*



alan monro said:


> Ron.Very interesting cd. What is the quallity of the recordings? Kind regards ,Alan.(The computer is playing up. I attached this to "A touch of classics)


Which CD are you referring to?


----------



## alan monro (May 9, 2006)

*Re: Right This Minute!*

Ron. A touch of classics. alan


----------



## rcarlton (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: Right This Minute!*

Wow, first CD in the thread. Not bad. Pretty standard. Don't have a lot of classical CD's to compare it to. Old girlfriend liked to go to the Symphony so I had to learn a little about classical music.


----------



## rcarlton (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: Right This Minute!*

*Pomp & Pipes*

Killer bass....down to 16 Hz in places.


----------



## rcarlton (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: Right This Minute!*

The Rooftop Singers


----------



## reed.hannebaum (Apr 21, 2006)

*Re: Right This Minute!*

A truly great classical recording. The HDCD sound quality is absolutely remarkable. Jaw dropping crescendos, and the dynamic range is spetacular.


----------



## reed.hannebaum (Apr 21, 2006)

*Re: Right This Minute!*

Another spectacular classical recording. This time SACD. The firing of the cannons will really tax your sound system.


----------



## mikeb (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Right This Minute!*

I finally found the time to watch a "Cowboy Junkies" concert I had dvr'd on Rave.:T


----------



## reed.hannebaum (Apr 21, 2006)

*Re: Right This Minute!*

AIX produces some very exceptional recordings, and this 5.1 channel demo DVD is an excellent example. This disc has won several awards, and Intel uses it for the Technology Partners program.


----------



## JCD (Apr 20, 2006)

*Re: Right This Minute!*

Rehab by Amy Winehouse


----------



## rcarlton (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: Right This Minute!*

*CCR*
Willie and the Poor Boys


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

*Re: Right This Minute!*


----------



## reed.hannebaum (Apr 21, 2006)

*Re: Right This Minute!*










Bob Lind could create profoundly poetic lyrics but only managed write one hit, Elusive Butterfly. What a gem that was!


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

*Re: Right This Minute!*









SACD, WOW!


----------



## Fincave (Apr 20, 2006)

*Re: Right This Minute!*

Grinderman by Grinderman. Four piece band featuring Nick Cave and three members of the Bad Seeds, this is however not a typical Cave album, pretty loud and raucous.


----------



## drf (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Right This Minute!*

Dream theatre,










later maybe metallica maybe pantera, definately whitecross


----------



## rcarlton (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: Right This Minute!*

*More of the best of the Arthur Lyman Group*


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

*Re: Right This Minute!*
















Oh Yeah!


----------



## rcarlton (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: Right This Minute!*

EXOTICA


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

*Re: Right This Minute!*









Should be cruisin' instead of sittin'.


----------



## alan monro (May 9, 2006)

*Re: Right This Minute!*



rcarlton said:


> *Pomp & Pipes*
> 
> Killer bass....down to 16 Hz in places.


Ron , Just received Pomp and Pipes all the way from USA. Great disk , extremely high quality. Do you know if one needs a special Decoder , etc for the HDCD's ?. I don't know much about them. Also Do you know if all the disks that are made by RR are similar extreme quality . Kind regards , Alan


----------



## rcarlton (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: Right This Minute!*



alan monro said:


> Ron , Just received Pomp and Pipes all the way from USA. Great disk , extremely high quality. Do you know if one needs a special Decoder , etc for the HDCD's ?. I don't know much about them. Also Do you know if all the disks that are made by RR are similar extreme quality . Kind regards , Alan


HDCD's were and early attempt at audiophile quality CD's. Very few players were made that could decode HDCD. Windows Media Player version 9 and above can play it. The RR discs all appear to be extremely high quality. I only have the one CD. Considering a couple of others. Might pick them up the next time I'm at the Myerson.


----------



## reed.hannebaum (Apr 21, 2006)

*Re: Right This Minute!*

Among the few DVD players with HDCD decoders are the well regarded Oppo OPDV971H and the more recent DV-981HD.


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

*Re: Right This Minute!*

The Grateful Dead HDCDs sound great on my Oppo DV-970HD. Come to think of it so do SACDs by a variety of artists.


----------



## reed.hannebaum (Apr 21, 2006)

*Re: Right This Minute!*










This is another high quality RR recording. The last three songs are recorded twice, both with and without HDCD so you can compare the sound difference.


----------



## Fincave (Apr 20, 2006)

*Re: Right This Minute!*

The last two discs I listened to.

Wolfmother: A completely new band for me, recommended by a friend. Listening to this their influences seem to be 70's rock, Sabbath, Zeppelin, Uriah Heep with some White Stripes thrown in for good measure.










Kings of Leon: Because of the times, great rock band with some catchy tunes.


----------



## goatfarm (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: Right This Minute!*










Mahler's Symphony No. 2, w/ Pierre Boulez conducting the Berlin Staatskapelle Orchestra. Great, great live DVD, especially in the dts mode. Serious high quality system test material. And the music... what can I say? I still get tears and goosebumps after 35 years.

Greg


----------



## John S (May 31, 2006)

*Re: Right This Minute!*

Greg, I couldn't agree more about Mahler 2. I don't spend much time obsessing about most 'classical' music....there's way too much to experience. But this Mahler has a way of moving me more than most any music, classical or otherwise. I have many recordings. My current fave is from the "one work conductor" Gilbert Kaplan's SACD. I love to follow the full orchestral score of this work.

http://store.doverpublications.com/048629952x.html


----------



## alan monro (May 9, 2006)

*Re: Right This Minute!*

Thank goodness I have an OPPO. I will be using it when the theatre is finnished . Thanks for all the helpfull information. Alan


----------



## JorgenMan (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Right This Minute!*

Bobby McFerrin & Chick Corea: Play


----------



## JCD (Apr 20, 2006)

*Re: Right This Minute!*

Eat Steak -- Reverend Horton Heat




I love the lyrics..




Eat steak, eat steak eat a big ol' steer
Eat steak, eat steak do we have one dear?
Eat beef, eat beef it's a mighty good food
It's a grade A meal when I'm in the mood.

Cowpokes'll come from a near and far
When you throw a few rib-eyes on the fire
Roberto Duran ate two before a fight
'Cause it gave a lot of mighty men a lot of mighty might

Eat steak, eat steak eat a big ol' steer
Eat steak, eat steak do we have one dear?
Eat beef, eat beef it's a mighty good food
It's a grade A meal when I'm in the mood.

Eat meat, eat meat, filet mignon
Eat meat, eat meat, ear it all day long
Eat a few T-bones till you get your fill
Eat a new york cut, hot off the grill

Eat steak, eat steak eat a big ol' steer
Eat steak, eat steak do we have one dear?
Eat beef, eat beef it's a mighty good food
It's a grade A meal when I'm in the mood.

Eat a cow, eat a cow 'cuase it's good for you
Eat a cow, eat a cow it's the thing that goes "Mooooo"

Look at all the cows in the slaughterhouse yeard
Gotta hit'em in the head, gotta hit'em real hard
First you gotta clean'em then the butcher cuts'em up
Throws it on a scale throws an eyeball in a cup

Saw a big Brangus Steer standing right over there
So I rustled up a fire cooked him medium rare
Bar-B-Q'ed his brisket, a roasted his rump
Fed my dog that ol' Brangus Steer's hump

Eat steak, eat steak eat a big ol' steer
Eat steak, eat steak do we have one dear?
Eat beef, eat beef it's a mighty good food
It's a grade A meal when I'm in the mood.


----------



## JRace (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: Right This Minute!*

Modest Mouse - This is a Long Drive for Someone with Nothing to Think About
Track # 2 - Breakthrough

Played via FOOBAR at my work computer, through an acient Realistic integrated amplifier to my fullrange CSS FR125 sealed speakers.

I need a new amp to do these speakers justice.


----------



## rcarlton (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: Right This Minute!*

*The Band*


----------



## rcarlton (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: Right This Minute!*

*Heart*
_*Alive in Seattle*_


----------



## rcarlton (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: Right This Minute!*

*Music for a bachelors den*

Sex Kittens

*The Blondes
*


This disc was mastered by Steve Hoffman.


----------



## rcarlton (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: Right This Minute!*

*The Band
Music from Big Pink*


----------



## rcarlton (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: Right This Minute!*

Peter Richard Conte at the Wanamaker Grand Court Organ



Magic!


----------



## rcarlton (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: Right This Minute!*

Peter Richard Conte

Midnight in the Grand Court


----------



## rcarlton (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: Right This Minute!*

*B.B. King & friends
80*


----------



## rcarlton (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: Right This Minute!*

ELO
Greatest Hits


----------



## Fincave (Apr 20, 2006)

*Re: Right This Minute!*

Finally got my copy of the new White Stripes cd, Icky Thump. Am absolutely loving it, good sound and great music!


----------



## Fincave (Apr 20, 2006)

*Re: Right This Minute!*

When I ordered the cd mentioned in the previous post I also ordered Arno's latest album, Jus de Box. Arno is a belgian singer with a very distinctive voice and can be classed as Euro Rock if such a genre exists. He sings mainly in French, also English and Flemish. Had the pleasure of seeing him live a couple of weeks ago, great gig and this album is phenomenal!


----------



## rcarlton (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: Right This Minute!*

Fleetwood Mac
Rumours


----------



## rcarlton (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: Right This Minute!*

Albert King with Stevie Ray Vaughan
In Session


----------



## rcarlton (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: Right This Minute!*

CSNY
Déjà Vu


----------



## reed.hannebaum (Apr 21, 2006)

*Re: Right This Minute!*

A much underrated band.


----------



## rcarlton (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: Right This Minute!*

Miles Davis
All Stars


----------



## reed.hannebaum (Apr 21, 2006)

*Re: Right This Minute!*

This is the third in a series of CD's released by Burmester. These are very high quality recordings.


----------



## JRace (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: Right This Minute!*

Primus - Live at Bonaroo 2004 - To Defy the Laws of Tradition


----------



## goatfarm (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: Right This Minute!*










Recorded in 1985 by British band Home Service, it includes their interpretation of Percy Grainger's wind band work, Lincolnshire Posy. Exceptional music.

Greg


----------



## rcarlton (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: Right This Minute!*

Eric Dolphy
Out There


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

*Re: Right This Minute!*



reed.hannebaum said:


> A much underrated band.


Agreed... that is one of my favorite CD's. I actually have a DVD concert of them, but the video is horrendous.

Check with one of our members, garyatalchemy, http://alchemyaudio.net/samples.htm I was able to pick up a recent live recording of Little Feat in Jamaica that he recorded. Excellent copy! It ain't got Dixie Chicken or Fat Man in the Bathtub, but I have really been enjoying it. :T


----------



## OvalNut (Jul 18, 2006)

*Re: Right This Minute!*

Dream Theater - Score











Tim
:drive:


----------



## reed.hannebaum (Apr 21, 2006)

*Re: Right This Minute!*



Sonnie said:


> Agreed... that is one of my favorite CD's. I actually have a DVD concert of them, but the video is horrendous.
> 
> Check with one of our members, garyatalchemy, http://alchemyaudio.net/samples.htm I was able to pick up a recent live recording of Little Feat in Jamaica that he recorded. Excellent copy! It ain't got Dixie Chicken or Fat Man in the Bathtub, but I have really been enjoying it. :T


Sonny, 

Thanks for the info. These files from alchemyaudio sound great. This inspires me to get some more Little Feat tunes.


----------



## rcarlton (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: Right This Minute!*

Strauss


----------



## reed.hannebaum (Apr 21, 2006)

*Re: Right This Minute!*

If you like the beat of the drum...










Good subwoofer test


----------



## jvc (Jul 15, 2007)

*Re: Right This Minute!*

This album will never be on cd, so I put it on one. I saw this group in 1971, before the album came out. When the album finally came out, I had to have it! 










If this image is too big, I don't know how to resize it here.........


----------



## rcarlton (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: Right This Minute!*

Bad Company
_Straight Shooter_


----------



## rcarlton (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: Right This Minute!*

Newport Jazz Festival
1960
Muddy Waters


----------



## rcarlton (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: Right This Minute!*

Gov't Mule
Mule on Easy Street
10.19.06


----------



## reed.hannebaum (Apr 21, 2006)

*Re: Right This Minute!*

Very powerful and moving music


----------



## reed.hannebaum (Apr 21, 2006)

*Re: Right This Minute!*

As one reviewer states, "Te Deum contains a sublime mix of choral solemnity and orchestral majesty, effortlessly shifting between moments of barely audible intimacy and invigorating crescendos"


----------



## jvc (Jul 15, 2007)

*Re: Right This Minute!*










On vinyl, BTW :T


----------



## rcarlton (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: Right This Minute!*

The Doors
L.A. Woman
DVD-A


----------



## OvalNut (Jul 18, 2006)

*Re: Right This Minute!*

Olias of Sunhillow 
- Jon Anderson











Tim
:drive:


----------



## rcarlton (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: Right This Minute!*

*Grand Funk*
Live Album


----------



## reed.hannebaum (Apr 21, 2006)

*Re: Right This Minute!*

Beautiful haunting melodies.


----------



## John S (May 31, 2006)

*Re: Right This Minute!*

Campy fun...a burned CD from the LP made by a friend
TV series ran from 1959 to 1963, Robert Conrad, Connie Stevens and Poncie Ponce. 
It was that era's Baywatch, with luscious babes parading through every other scene.


----------



## rcarlton (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: Right This Minute!*

Patricia Barber
Split


----------



## reed.hannebaum (Apr 21, 2006)

*Re: Right This Minute!*

Her ethereal voice along with her 3+ octave range are clear demonstrated in this great CD. From Pop to Puccini, there is something here for everyone.


----------



## jvc (Jul 15, 2007)

*Re: Right This Minute!*

I've been enjoying this lately.........:bigsmile:


----------



## reed.hannebaum (Apr 21, 2006)

*Re: Right This Minute!*

Exploring the outer limits of drumming, searching for the rhythmic beginnings of music.










This is terrific percussion music. Show off your subwoofer.


----------



## rcarlton (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: Right This Minute!*

Flim & the BB's
*Big Notes*


----------



## rcarlton (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: Right This Minute!*

Mary Preston
at the 
Myerson


----------



## rcarlton (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: Right This Minute!*

In Memoriam
Edward A. Hansen


----------



## rcarlton (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: Right This Minute!*

*John Fogerty*
*premonition*


----------



## rcarlton (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: Right This Minute!*

*Honky Tonk Train*

The Boogie Woogie Craze

The Jim Cullum Jazz Band


----------



## rcarlton (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: Right This Minute!*

Rolling Stones
Let it bleed


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

*Re: Right This Minute!*

*VIVIAN GREEN*

From her album - '*vivian*'

I like the song '*Gotta Go Gotta Leave*'......... 

listen to the video.....(click Watch and wait for the silly adverts to finish)

This girl has all the Beyonce's of the world beat - hands down.










brucek


----------



## JorgenMan (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Right This Minute!*


Minibosses - Brass

01 castlevania
02 ninja gaiden
03 double dragon
04 super mario brothers 2
05 ikari warriors
06 blaster master / contra
07 mike tyson's punchout
08 kid ikarus
09 mega man 2
10 metroid


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

*Re: Right This Minute!*

Just watching *Nickelbacks* new video called Rockstar. 

Of course Canadians will want to watch it to see Wayne Gretzky...... 

There's a few other people I recognize too...

Watch and Listen..........

brucek


----------



## jvc (Jul 15, 2007)

*Re: Right This Minute!*

Hey.......I liked that music video! Nice song. :T


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

*Re: Right This Minute!*



> Hey.......I liked that music video


Yeah, I recognize a few people in it, but I'm not too good with names.

Maybe others recognize more people.

I see:

Wayne Gretzky.
Gene Simmons from Kiss.
Chuck Liddell ultimate fighter.
Nelly Furtado.
ZZ

brucek


----------



## rcarlton (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: Right This Minute!*



brucek said:


> Yeah, I recognize a few people in it, but I'm not too good with names.
> 
> Maybe others recognize more people.
> 
> ...


Kid Rock
Ted Nugent
The Teutul family
Grant Hill


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

*Re: Right This Minute!*

Wow Ron, you know your stuff.

The girl in the bathtub looks like Lindsay Lohan ?

brucek


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

*Re: Right This Minute!*

TORI AMOS at the Orange Lounge.

Watch and Listen ....click watch

brucek


----------



## Fincave (Apr 20, 2006)

*Re: Right This Minute!*

Inquisition Symphony by Finnish band Apocalyptica, four classically trained cellists who play pretty heavy music, a lot of Metallica covers etc. The first two albums are worth looking into as it is only the sound of the cello, the later stuff has drums and vocals and loses its appeal. Here you can see one of there own songs, Harmageddon, always blows me away!

Apocalyptica - Harmageddon


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

*Re: Right This Minute!*

Yeah, I liked that - good stuff.


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

*Re: Right This Minute!*










Dick Gaughan 1981 - Handful of Earth

Listen

brucek


----------



## rcarlton (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: Right This Minute!*

everybody likes Hampton Hawes


----------



## rcarlton (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: Right This Minute!*

Neil Young 
Crazy Horse at the Fillmore 1970


----------



## rcarlton (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: Right This Minute!*

Robert Lockwood, Jr.
Delta Crossroads


----------



## rcarlton (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: Right This Minute!*

Pink Floyd
Meddle


----------



## rcarlton (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: Right This Minute!*

The Allman Brothers
Fillmore East

This is a fantastic LP...a must buy!


----------



## rcarlton (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: Right This Minute!*

Heart
Dreamboat Annie


----------



## rcarlton (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: Right This Minute!*

Around the world with Three Dog Night


----------



## reed.hannebaum (Apr 21, 2006)

*Re: Right This Minute!*


----------



## spoke (Oct 1, 2007)

*Re: Right This Minute!*











old school but :T


didier


----------



## Ayreonaut (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: Right This Minute!*

Mahler's 3rd
Zander / Philharmonia


----------



## JCD (Apr 20, 2006)

*Re: Right This Minute!*

Rodrigo y Gabriela/Rodrigo y Gabriela










Best way to describe -- Fierce Flamenco.

JCD


----------



## reed.hannebaum (Apr 21, 2006)

*Re: Right This Minute!*

re-foc









Debut album; rodrigo y gabriela


----------



## Ayreonaut (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: Right This Minute!*

Orff: Carmina Burana
Runnicles / Atlanta Symphony Orchestra and Chorus


----------



## reed.hannebaum (Apr 21, 2006)

*Re: Right This Minute!*










Brazilian Intensity


----------



## reed.hannebaum (Apr 21, 2006)

*Re: Right This Minute!*










Impeccable Sound Quality


----------



## Fincave (Apr 20, 2006)

*Re: Right This Minute!*









Aha Shake Heartbreak by The Kings of Leon. I really like this band, good old rock 'n roll and the singer has a very unusal voice.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Gdb84CZ3AM
This is the video to one of the songs off the album, probably not going to appeal to the masses but I really like it! The official video link is not working so this is a liver version.


----------



## avaserfi (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: Right This Minute!*

Pink Floyd - The Wall. Seriously, how can you go wrong with that? 

BTW its on my travel headphones: SONY MDR-EX71SL


----------



## reed.hannebaum (Apr 21, 2006)

*Re: Right This Minute!*

This CD can really grow on you; good voice, good songs.


----------



## yourgrandma (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: Right This Minute!*

Aphex Twin

Strange trippy British techno. It's alright if my changer is on random, but I can't really listen to more than two tracks a day, it makes me feel like I'm on speed.

I'm going to listen to some Dire Straits and then get in the shower.


----------



## reed.hannebaum (Apr 21, 2006)

*Re: Right This Minute!*

Great guitar work!


----------



## rcarlton (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: Right This Minute!*

Roger Waters
Amused to Death


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

*Re: Right This Minute!*

GIVE IT TO ME


----------



## reed.hannebaum (Apr 21, 2006)

*Re: Right This Minute!*

A beautiful fusion of Western and Oriental music.










The Book of Changes


----------



## rcarlton (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: Right This Minute!*

Pink Floyd

Dark Side of the Moon

180g IMPORT LP


----------



## rcarlton (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: Right This Minute!*

The Who
Live at Leeds
side 2


----------



## rcarlton (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: Right This Minute!*

Pink Floyd 
The Wall
side one


----------



## rcarlton (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: Right This Minute!*

Pink Floyd
Momentary Lapse of Reason
side 2


----------



## reed.hannebaum (Apr 21, 2006)

*Re: Right This Minute!*










Great Jazz From Africa


----------



## rcarlton (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: Right This Minute!*

The Doors
Other Voices

(A sad LP, both artistically and historically...most would have a hard time telling it is the Doors.)


----------



## rcarlton (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: Right This Minute!*

Rolling Stones
Exile on Main St.


----------



## Fincave (Apr 20, 2006)

*Re: Right This Minute!*









The new album by Nick Cave and the Bad Seeds, a few tracks can be listened to here.


----------



## John S (May 31, 2006)

*Re: Right This Minute!*

*MAHLER Symphony No. 2 Pierre Boulez / Staatskapelle Berlin*

Video is excellent. Unfortunately, because I don't own an HDMI 1.3 receiver, and I don't have a player with multi-channel outs (A3) I can't review the Dolby TrueHD signal on this disc. Legacy DD 5.1 sounds better than normal, though. Performance is :T


----------



## reed.hannebaum (Apr 21, 2006)

*Re: Right This Minute!*

Great Acoustic Guitar Sounds










Taylor Guitars


----------



## rcarlton (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: Right This Minute!*

_*Z.Z. Top*_

Tres Hombres

Remastered on 180g vinyl by Steve Hoffman.


----------



## rcarlton (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: Right This Minute!*

CCR
Boxed set of 180g LPs remastered by Steve Hoffman.


----------



## rcarlton (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: Right This Minute!*

*Deep Purple*
Made in Japan


----------



## reed.hannebaum (Apr 21, 2006)

*Re: Right This Minute!*

The Last of the Great Romantics


----------



## drf (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Right This Minute!*

STRYPER REBORN.

Not bad at all. :T


----------



## rcarlton (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: Right This Minute!*

Grand Funk
Live!


----------



## reed.hannebaum (Apr 21, 2006)

*Re: Right This Minute!*

At his prime











The Library Of Congress recently added this album to the National Recording Registry.


----------



## rcarlton (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: Right This Minute!*

*The Doors *
7 LP set


----------



## yourgrandma (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: Right This Minute!*

Led Zeppelin Cabala Box Set. Later, some live Zep, maybe even bootleg, but probably board recorded.


----------



## JCD (Apr 20, 2006)

*Re: Right This Minute!*










If you haven't, you should.

JCD


----------



## drf (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Right This Minute!*









when you need some attitude in your music. I have just re-discovered this one.


----------



## drf (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Right This Minute!*

I have just recently got into nightwish, If you like Zack Wylde, orchestral arangments, opera and choirs then you probably should listen to some their work.


----------



## reed.hannebaum (Apr 21, 2006)

*Re: Right This Minute!*

Excellent Voices & Excellent Recording


----------



## reed.hannebaum (Apr 21, 2006)

*Re: Right This Minute!*

Very accessible classical music. Beautifully orchestrated. Joseph Marx has been highly underrated.


----------



## reed.hannebaum (Apr 21, 2006)

*Re: Right This Minute!*










Sukiyaki was the number 1 hit in 1963; to this day the only Japanese language song to achieve this.


----------



## deacongreg (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: Right This Minute!*



reed.hannebaum said:


> At his prime
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is excellent. This definitely is a classic album. I believe Amazon last month released an anniversary cd of Thriller. Its amazing to me when Quincy Jones touches something, it turns to gold. The man does not get his full do. Two of Michaels best albums are due to Quincy`s input. A true master arranger of horns and strings. And, he knows how to get the best out of someone`s voice.

In fact, I believe certain singers have not reached their peak, because they don`t have the right person getting the most out of that voice. My two cents.


----------



## deacongreg (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: Right This Minute!*

At the moment, I`m listen to the brand new cd "Thunder"by S.M.V. That stands for Stanley Clarke, Marcus Miller, and Victor Wooten. Three great bass players that got together for the first time to jam. Superb!!

Good to see this music coming back!!:jiggy:


----------



## rcarlton (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: Right This Minute!*

The Monkees.


----------



## rcarlton (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: Right This Minute!*

Fleetwood Mac
Tusk


----------



## drf (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Right This Minute!*

Midnight Oil. Red sails in the sunset.










When I first heard this CD I thought "these guys are whacky whack" but having listened a couple times I realised that there is quite an enjoyable rythem and spark to each song. So much so that it took 4 weeks before I finally removed it from my cd player.


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

*Re: Right This Minute!*










SEAL's new album called SOUL, released last week.

Produced and arranged by David Foster. 

If you like all the old soul classics (by Al Green, Curtis Mayfield, Otis Redding, James Brown, etc), then you'll like this album.

Listen to the title track.


brucek


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

*Re: Right This Minute!*



brucek said:


> SEAL's new album called SOUL, released last week.
> 
> Produced and arranged by David Foster.
> 
> ...


I just listened to two of his complete songs, People Get Ready and A Change is Gonna Come.... now listening to a preview of every song on the album.

I have to say... for the most part, this is very good. The wife and I watched Seal in concert on TV a while back here... it was awesome. He has an excellent voice.


----------



## Natas (Nov 22, 2008)

*Re: Right This Minute!*

Porcupine Tree - In Absentia :T


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

*Re: Right This Minute!*

ARTISTS: *Radio Citizen*

SONG: *The Hop*







brucek


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2008)

*Re: Right This Minute!*

Sugar - Beaster. Came out in 1993. Bob Mould, David Barbe and Malcolm Travis. Good stuff


----------



## rcarlton (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: Right This Minute!*

David Gilmour

Live in Gdansk


----------



## reed.hannebaum (Apr 21, 2006)

*Re: Right This Minute!*

Terrific Beat. 










Deep Bass.


----------



## deacongreg (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: Right This Minute!*



reed.hannebaum said:


> Terrific Beat.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice setup. Way to go.


----------



## deacongreg (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: Right This Minute!*



rcarlton said:


> Fleetwood Mac
> Tusk


When I saw your equipment, I had to respond. I`ve been a Mcintosh lover for years. Since they still give the Tour at hteir facilities in Binghamton, N.Y. I plan to take the tour on how they make their amps. Down to the face plates and those lovely blue VU meters. American excellence!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## reed.hannebaum (Apr 21, 2006)

*Re: Right This Minute!*



deacongreg said:


> Nice setup. Way to go.


Thanks! I always appreciate positive feedback. This system has slowly evolved in a piecemeal fashion as I find bargains on EBAY, Audiogon, Craig's List, etc.


----------



## deacongreg (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: Right This Minute!*



reed.hannebaum said:


> Thanks! I always appreciate positive feedback. This system has slowly evolved in a piecemeal fashion as I find bargains on EBAY, Audiogon, Craig's List, etc.


That is excellent. We all have to do it at the pace that is good for us. It would be great to have disposable income unlimited just for equipment, whew!!


----------



## robertcharles123 (Jan 12, 2008)

*Re: Right This Minute!*

Rush Ghost of a chance


----------



## deacongreg (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: Right This Minute!*

Listen, I know its still early, but while its on my mind, a Blessed and Merry Christmas to everyone here on this forum. Safety and peace for you guys and your families. For its not about the gift giving, but about sharing love and care to others.

Have a great Christmas. Be a blessing to someone.


----------



## reed.hannebaum (Apr 21, 2006)

*Re: Right This Minute!*

... and a very merry Christmas to all who are a part of this great community called Home Theater Shack! May we be grateful for what we have and help those who are less fortunate.


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2008)

*Re: Right This Minute!*

Craig Armstrong (The Space Between Us)


----------



## deacongreg (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: Right This Minute!*

I second that.


----------



## reed.hannebaum (Apr 21, 2006)

*Re: Right This Minute!*

An exotic CD of medieval Spanish and Arabic music









Played on period Arabic instruments such as the santur and tar


----------



## rcarlton (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: Right This Minute!*

Black Oak Arkansas
Live Mutha


----------



## Ricci (May 23, 2007)

*Re: Right This Minute!*

16 Horsepower
Folklore

This is really good and original, folk, alternative, country, rock? I particularily dig the vocalist. He has a really emotional voice.


----------



## reed.hannebaum (Apr 21, 2006)

*Re: Right This Minute!*

Her latest release is excellent.


----------



## brandonnash (Sep 11, 2006)

*Re: Right This Minute!*

Glasvegas. Great album.


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

*Re: Right This Minute!*

Artist: *Patty Griffin*

CD: *Children running through*

Listen: [ame]http://www.amazon.com/Children-Running-Through/dp/B00126P9Z2[/ame]










I've always liked Patty Griffin. Her albums always have many different styles from folk, to folk rock, jazz, country. She can't seem to make her mind up what sort of artist she is. Maybe that's hurt her career a bit, not many people know her.

My favorite album of hers has to be her debut Living with Ghosts.










My favorite song on Living with Ghosts is Let him Fly. If you listen carefully you can hear a few sirens in the background. This album was recorded as a demo both in a Nashville kitchen and in an apartment beside a Boston hospital (hence the sirens). It's just her unplugged guitar and voice, and it has an amazing clarity to it. When A&M records decided to record the album, they didn't like the studio version and so decided to release the demo as is. Amazing quality.

brucek


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

*Re: Right This Minute!*

Artist: *Antony and the Johnsons*

CD: *The Crying Light*

Listen: 



.










This is his latest album that I just picked up. I really liked the previous one called 'I am A Bird Now'.

The album uses quite a bit of orchestra, and was arranged by avant-classical composer Nico Muhly.. It's definitely his best yet. You can never mistake this guys vibrato voice...

He's been associated with Lou Reed in the past, and when I saw him recently singing with Reed in the "Lou Reed in Berlin" film, it provoked me to go and get Antonys new record.

Below is a YouTube video of Antony with Lou Reed from Berlin. A couple of real oddballs. Great stuff.











brucek


----------



## rcarlton (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: Right This Minute!*

SRV


----------



## arthurs (Jan 28, 2009)

*What's in your player or on your turntable?*

I'll start..


----------



## django1 (Jan 28, 2009)

Great recording


----------



## skeeter99 (Jan 24, 2007)

Alison Krauss: A Hundred Miles or More


----------



## chessman (Jan 31, 2009)

The Best of Herbie Mann


----------



## Harvest (Oct 5, 2008)

(I should add I'm listening to this on my new ELT 525Ms that Mark sent me late last week and arrived today. They're not LS9s but I'm happy....

Thanks Mark.)


----------



## arthurs (Jan 28, 2009)

What a loss Elliott was....


----------



## Harvest (Oct 5, 2008)

arthurs said:


> What a loss Elliott was....


Agreed. Glad I got to see him play in Portland a couple of times.


----------



## arthurs (Jan 28, 2009)

saw him on the Figure 8 tour, he was pretty stoned but what a talent....


----------



## Harvest (Oct 5, 2008)

I saw him in Heatmiser with Neil Gust once. And then later solo. Loved them both.


----------



## arthurs (Jan 28, 2009)




----------



## Jason Brent (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## droht (Sep 15, 2008)

arthurs said:


> I'll start..


Art, thanks for highlighting this album. Just played through the samples on Amazon. Nice. Ordered.


I had been enjoying some Los Lobos on my Senns.


----------



## Jason Brent (Mar 28, 2009)

Jason said:


>


Hate quoting myself, but this is one of those albums where _every_ song is good. I'm jamming "Like Anyone Else" from that cd now.....


----------



## droht (Sep 15, 2008)

Jason, I really need to hit the sack, but you are going to make me crank up some Joyful Noise first, aren't you?


----------



## Jason Brent (Mar 28, 2009)

droht said:


> Jason, I really need to hit the sack, but you are going to make me crank up some Joyful Noise first, aren't you?


He he....I moved on to Soul Serenade....

Derek can make the guitar sound like a sexy voice....


----------



## Harvest (Oct 5, 2008)

On my turntable. I found this at a Goodwill in mint condition... as part of a discarded jazz collection. There is something about a pristine piece of vintage vinyl...


----------



## arthurs (Jan 28, 2009)




----------



## etcarroll (Mar 17, 2008)

*El Gatillo (Trigger Revisited)*

Makes me 'seat-dance' in my cubicle.


----------



## arthurs (Jan 28, 2009)

etcarroll said:


> Makes me 'seat-dance' in my cubicle.


"Man Made Lake" is an awesome tune...good disc.

In The Reins (with Iron&Wine) is exceptional also...


----------



## rumonkey2 (Jul 24, 2006)

*Gonna get some work done...*

...in the yard in just a bit.
But, come early afternoon I'm gonna load up the changer with these & sit and soak 'em in...


----------



## Jason Brent (Mar 28, 2009)

I'm listening to Neal Bortz.....:****:


----------



## graphicguy (Jun 15, 2009)

Got this playing right now. Makes me want to dance.....


----------



## Eddie Horton (Nov 8, 2006)

One of my uncles passed away, but when I get back from the funeral home tonight, I'll probably listen to Little Feat's "Waiting For Columbus" live album. It's been my go-to for years for when I want to hear a great start to finish disc without skipping any songs.


----------



## arthurs (Jan 28, 2009)

Sorry to hear of your loss Eddie. Waiting For Columbus is a good one for sure.


----------



## graphicguy (Jun 15, 2009)

EddieHorton said:


> One of my uncles passed away, but when I get back from the funeral home tonight, I'll probably listen to Little Feat's "Waiting For Columbus" live album. It's been my go-to for years for when I want to hear a great start to finish disc without skipping any songs.


Condolences Eddie. And yeah, "Waiting For Columbus" would be a good way to ease things.


----------



## devotiondoubt (Feb 11, 2009)

Turntable:










CD player:


----------



## engtaz (Jul 9, 2010)

I'm so sorry to hear that. Take care.


----------



## Jason Brent (Mar 28, 2009)

My condolences on your family's loss Eddie.


----------



## rumonkey2 (Jul 24, 2006)

*Condolences Eddie...*

...sorry to hear of your loss.


On a brighter note...good to see another Little Feat fan!!
That's one of theirs I don't have.
We need to try up sometime!:thumbsup:


----------



## arthurs (Jan 28, 2009)

*Inspired by Eddie*


----------



## arthurs (Jan 28, 2009)

and to end the day on a very mellow note...


----------



## snowmanick (Oct 16, 2007)

My system is dual purpose for the most part and my wife has been on a musicals binge since I have been busy. Tonight she is watching and I am hearing as very clearly at my desk, _Oklahoma!_. So far this week we have gone through _Meet Me IN St. Louis, State Fair, Brigadoon, The Sound Of Music _ and _Singing In The Rain._ I like musicals as much as the next guy, but, well, I like musicals as much as the next guy. :dizzy:


I think tomorrow morning when I have some time I'll listen to some Godsmack just for sanity's sake.


----------



## woofersus (May 6, 2008)

django1 said:


> Great recording


Just sampled this on amazon, and it's really cool. I'm not a huge blues fan, and I'm the opposite of a country fan, but this fuses those two well enough to lose the cheesy gimmicks of both and just leave music. I think I'll pick this one up.


----------



## Eddie Horton (Nov 8, 2006)

Thanks, guys. That's another good one, arthur. Yeah, Price, it's good to see more fans of this group. Most people I know have never heard of them. You really need to get the live album. It's one of the best sounding live recordings I've heard. 
Everything went well last night. My dad and the rest of the family are taking it about as well as you can take something like this. He had been ill for a long time, so it wasn't a complete shock, but still.......


----------



## Eddie Horton (Nov 8, 2006)

One thing I forgot for all you Little Feat fans. Check out Lowell George's solo album called "Thanks, I'll Eat It Here." Good stuff.


----------



## arthurs (Jan 28, 2009)

EddieHorton said:


> One thing I forgot for all you Little Feat fans. Check out Lowell George's solo album called "Thanks, I'll Eat It Here." Good stuff.


Oh yeah, a really good disc. "What Do You Want The Girl To Do" "Two Trains" "I Can't Stand The Rain" "20 Million Things" 

There are alot of great songs on this disc, it's on the playlist for tonight now!

Glad to hear your Dad and family are getting through, it's never easy. 

Peace bro.


----------



## django1 (Jan 28, 2009)

Another Jazz/Country hybrid...


----------



## django1 (Jan 28, 2009)

woofersus said:


> Just sampled this on amazon, and it's really cool. I'm not a huge blues fan, and I'm the opposite of a country fan, but this fuses those two well enough to lose the cheesy gimmicks of both and just leave music. I think I'll pick this one up.


Pretty jazzy and the recording is really good. Just used it yesterday to showcase my system to a friend and he was very impressed... And Willie Nelson is a pretty surprising guy. I really enjoyed his cd produced by Daniel Lanoie: "Teatro" . Samples here:http://www.amazon.com/Teatro-Willie-Nelson/dp/B00000AFB6


----------



## django1 (Jan 28, 2009)

I'm new to trip hop (I know, I'm late), to me this is the cream of the crop...


----------



## arthurs (Jan 28, 2009)

I like this effort from them best...the bass line in "Passing By" is just ridiculous cool...


----------



## django1 (Jan 28, 2009)

arthurs said:


> I like this effort from them best...the bass line in "Passing By" is just ridiculous cool...


I'll add this to my list...


----------



## arthurs (Jan 28, 2009)

the starting point for the evening...I have a new cdp to break in so we'll be tearing through some discs tonight.


----------



## arthurs (Jan 28, 2009)

Jazz/folky singer with a great band and an exceptional recording. one review said "she has a voice that has been lauded as "having the ultimate momentum of becoming the next big thing." And,"We’ve all heard of Norah Jones but this is stronger, deeper, sexier." 

Great disc, check it out.


----------



## django1 (Jan 28, 2009)

Hey Arthurs, any chance of a short description of your cds, just to pique my interest a little more? I know I would appreciate it... If not that's ok too


----------



## arthurs (Jan 28, 2009)

How's that?:salute:


----------



## django1 (Jan 28, 2009)

arthurs said:


> How's that?:salute:


I really appreciate that. A short description brings it alive for me. Thanks! :thumbsup:


----------



## arthurs (Jan 28, 2009)

Hawaiian surfer dude. Mellow tunes small guitar ensemble with an island feel, decent sonics and recording. Twist up a fattie, lay in your hammock and enjoy....


----------



## spl_nut (Apr 17, 2009)

Desktop system playing


----------



## spl_nut (Apr 17, 2009)

And later:


----------



## arthurs (Jan 28, 2009)

Bluesy southern sound with a dynamic but smooth recording, it has a real earthy feel to it, terrific musician. put your shades on and kick back...oops, now I have the right cover art


----------



## arthurs (Jan 28, 2009)

Texas twang with a gospel blues flavor and big band sound. One of the great recording jobs out there, a real joy to listen to...


----------



## arthurs (Jan 28, 2009)

SlushPuppy said:


> That's THE Zero 7 album.


Agreed! :thumbsup:


----------



## mike_p (Jan 28, 2007)

arthurs said:


> Hawaiian surfer dude. Mellow tunes small guitar ensemble with an island feel, decent sonics and recording. Twist up a fattie, lay in your hammock and enjoy....


Art, 

You are the best!


----------



## django1 (Jan 28, 2009)

arthurs said:


> Texas twang with a gospel blues flavor and big band sound. One of the great recording jobs out there, a real joy to listen to...


You are good at this. Ever consider a job in sales?


----------



## arthurs (Jan 28, 2009)

awww shucks guys, I owe it all to Django for motivating me!


----------



## etcarroll (Mar 17, 2008)

*Texas Sugar/Strat Magik*

Seeing Arthurs LL post, I was going to queue up Lovett's album 'Pontiac', but hit the wrong button, and landed on Chris Duarte's song 'Shiloh'.

Kinda forgot about Lovett at that point.


----------



## arthurs (Jan 28, 2009)

I'm going to keep pounding away on this cd player today so here we go...

1974 outing from melody driven prog band with just a hint of jazz to it. Exceptional production values and some real classics here. This one doesn't really need an introduction. Enjoy the day!


----------



## HughACA (Aug 25, 2010)

Somebody is on a roll today.


----------



## arthurs (Jan 28, 2009)

Female folk singer/songwriter. This was recorded at the producers beach house and is acoustically outstanding. Close your eyes and you can almost smell the beach behind the music and the ambient sounds of waves and seagulls.


----------



## arthurs (Jan 28, 2009)

Bound for sound said it better than I could...“…another crazy, zany, free-flow musical expression…Just your basic eclectic combination of Latin percussion, South American rhythms, jazz brass and funk baritone sax…Wonderfully rhythmic and infectious…so sonically superior it’s scary…Recording of Merit.”

PATATO with the ENRIQUILLO WINDS:
Melodia Para Congas


----------



## bunnyma357 (Apr 19, 2008)

Foghat - Foghat (Newly Acquired Old Vinyl)

Always loved the interplay of the two guitars, and that they just played rock and roll without all the pretense of most of the other 70's rock groups. 










Jim C


----------



## bunnyma357 (Apr 19, 2008)

Steeleye Span - Please to see the King (Newly Acquired Old Vinyl)

I've been getting into a lot of British Folk that I ignored when I was younger. This is nice, but a little too "Renaissance Fair" for my tastes. I bought a few others of theirs, so I'll see if there might be some that I might like more.










Jim C


----------



## bunnyma357 (Apr 19, 2008)

Dire Straits - Dire Straits (Newly Acquired Old Vinyl)










Jim C


----------



## django1 (Jan 28, 2009)

I picked up a few things today that were recommended in the "Music Thread" when I asked for some recommendations of "melodious jazz". Paulfess recommended, amongst others, anything by the Modern Jazz Quartet. This one caught my eye for some reason, pretty good so far especially the first track which is named for me :cloud9:.


----------



## arthurs (Jan 28, 2009)

Mellow and folky in the same vein as Nick Drake. Hypnotically calming....


----------



## arthurs (Jan 28, 2009)

No singing, no feathery hair, just playing....this is a real sleeper of a disc in my opinion...


----------



## bunnyma357 (Apr 19, 2008)

Richard Thompson - Daring Adventure (Newly Acquired Old Vinyl)










Jim C


----------



## arthurs (Jan 28, 2009)

Sticking with guitarists but moving in a different direction this disc is flamenco with definite roots in new age. All of his recordings are sonically excellent and this is no different, beautiful tonality, a big soundstage with noticeable layering, and complex dynamics. Break out your castanets or hand drums and play along!


----------



## arthurs (Jan 28, 2009)

no intro for this one...


----------



## engtaz (Jul 9, 2010)

Pink Floyd -The Wall


----------



## arthurs (Jan 28, 2009)

a little electronica from France. If you like Zero 7 this may be something you would also like...


----------



## arthurs (Jan 28, 2009)

Bela Fleck's extremely accomplished bass player has a little bit of everything on this disc. Soul, jazz, gospel, funk, pop, and world music to name a few. Well recorded and a great bass player so the low end on this disc will give your system a workout.


----------



## django1 (Jan 28, 2009)

arthurs said:


> a little electronica from France. If you like Zero 7 this may be something you would also like...


You know that those French from France really call a Walkie Talkie a Talkie Walkie :no clue: ? On the whole planet I cannot imagine another linguistic group being worse with "foreign" languages... They have also Frechified expressions like "coming out": pronounced "coming aah oot"; and ferry boat has become "ferry bow-at"...:dizzy:

But I digress...Air is good...


----------



## arthurs (Jan 28, 2009)

django1 said:


> You know that those French from France really call a Walkie Talkie a Talkie Walkie :no clue: ? On the whole planet I cannot imagine another linguistic group being worse with "foreign" languages... They have also Frechified expressions like "coming out": pronounced "coming aah oot"; and ferry boat has become "ferry bow-at"...:dizzy:
> 
> But I digress...Air is good...


I hate when they say "zee" instead of "the"


----------



## arthurs (Jan 28, 2009)

Thunderstorm with lightning passing over for the next 30 minutes, have to give the system a rest...I'll fire it up again a bit later!


----------



## Jason Brent (Mar 28, 2009)

arthurs said:


> I hate when they say "zee" instead of "the"


:rlmfao:


----------



## Jason Brent (Mar 28, 2009)

arthurs said:


> Thunderstorm with lightning passing over for the next 30 minutes, have to give the system a rest...I'll fire it up again a bit later!


do you unplug your gear?


----------



## django1 (Jan 28, 2009)

arthurs said:


> I hate when they say "zee" instead of "the"


Yeah, I taught English as a second language for a while. No way that 95% of them will ever pronounce "th". Me in class: "Repeat after me: thirty three" and the class repeats "turty tree" :biglaugh:.

Japanese seem to have the same problem with "w". My client wanted me to make something out of "ood". I say: " ood ?" and she responds:" no, *ood*. Me : " Oh, wood!". Her: "That's right, out of ood...":biglaugh:


----------



## django1 (Jan 28, 2009)

I picked this up today. Apparently this is not his usual style. Saxophone, drum and bass. Some of the tracks have saxophone, two drummers and two bass players. Some very good stuff here. Also some challenging stuff (for me at least). All in all a good purchase. Good SQ.


----------



## arthurs (Jan 28, 2009)

Jason said:


> do you unplug your gear?


Absolutely and without fail. If I happen to be out of town my wife is well versed on how to disconnect the active shielding on the power conditioner and unplug it from the wall....the insurance money might be fun, but it took me a long time to get my system where I like it, I really don't want to start over...


----------



## arthurs (Jan 28, 2009)

Back to it...Mexican born, discovered in Ireland, heavy metal influenced classical Central/South American guitar duo...it works, trust me...


----------



## arthurs (Jan 28, 2009)

Some of the most textured and beautiful music he's made.


----------



## bunnyma357 (Apr 19, 2008)

Wire - Silk Skin Paws (12" Remixes - Newly Acquired Old Vinyl)










Jim C


----------



## HughACA (Aug 25, 2010)

My contribution to this thread.


----------



## etcarroll (Mar 17, 2008)

Nice call, I've only discovered them in the past month or two.



arthurs said:


> Back to it...Mexican born, discovered in Ireland, heavy metal influenced classical Central/South American guitar duo...it works, trust me...


----------



## arthurs (Jan 28, 2009)

Let's get today rolling....smooth and bluesy with a Dire Straits feel to it, this disc is worth getting for the song "Texas" alone...


----------



## bunnyma357 (Apr 19, 2008)

Led Zeppelin III (Classic Records Vinyl Re-issue)










Jim C


----------



## arthurs (Jan 28, 2009)

Jim, how is the sound quality on the Zep reissues from Classic?


----------



## bunnyma357 (Apr 19, 2008)

arthurs said:


> Jim, how is the sound quality on the Zep reissues from Classic?


I think the mix/mastering is better there is a wider/deeper soundstage, and the bass doesn't seem as rolled off as my '70's vinyl. Sounds more like a band in a room, than instruments direct into a mixer. But the actual pressing of Led Zeppelin III has a fair amount of surface noise, so ultimately I was a little disappointed with my copy. I also have Led Zeppelin I and Physical Graffiti from Classic, and I think they are a little better.

The difference on my system wasn't nearly as dramatic as some of the reviews made it seem it should be compared to various other versions. Of course, I've got a fairly mid-level system. 

Jim C


----------



## arthurs (Jan 28, 2009)

bunnyma357 said:


> I think the mix/mastering is better there is a wider/deeper soundstage, and the bass doesn't seem as rolled off as my '70's vinyl. Sounds more like a band in a room, than instruments direct into a mixer. But the actual pressing of Led Zeppelin III has a fair amount of surface noise, so ultimately I was a little disappointed with my copy. I also have Led Zeppelin I and Physical Graffiti from Classic, and I think they are a little better.
> 
> The difference on my system wasn't nearly as dramatic as some of the reviews made it seem it should be compared to various other versions. Of course, I've got a fairly mid-level system.
> 
> Jim C


Cool, thanks for your feedback!


----------



## bunnyma357 (Apr 19, 2008)

Robert Gordon with Link Wray (Old Vinyl)










Jim C


----------



## Jason Brent (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## bunnyma357 (Apr 19, 2008)

Roy Buchanan - A Street Called Straight (Old Vinyl)

The Messiah Will Come Again is my favorite Roy Buchanan song, and I always think of it around Easter. I prefer this version a little to the one on his first album.











Jim C


----------



## Jason Brent (Mar 28, 2009)

Someone mentioned this one earlier....got it last night. I really like it. Being a trumpet player myself, I of course love Wynton...fun album.


----------



## bunnyma357 (Apr 19, 2008)

Roy Buchanan - Roy Buchanan (Old Vinyl)










Jim C


----------



## etcarroll (Mar 17, 2008)

*Trains*

To give me the energy to pick up the Easter dishes from the table;

Porcupine Tree - In Absentia.


----------



## arthurs (Jan 28, 2009)

Simple...an accomplished jazz guitarist accompanying a very soulful singer, incredibly well recorded songs....magic!


----------



## django1 (Jan 28, 2009)

I'll have to check that out. I used to have a cassette of Tuck Andress called Reckless Precision which was great. I'll have to pick it up on cd...


----------



## arthurs (Jan 28, 2009)

Last disc for a great weekend filled with some very long listening sessions...jazz singer and pianist on an impeccable recording of standards. Wynton and Miles Davis make appearances.


----------



## Jason Brent (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## etcarroll (Mar 17, 2008)

*Melvin Taylor*

Give a listen to "Talking to Anna Mae"


This guys a smash in Europe, he's from the US, but no one here seems to know who he is.


----------



## django1 (Jan 28, 2009)

Although I speak French fluently I don't listen to many French singers. Here is an exception: Sandrine Kiberlain, who is an actree first, singer second. Not a great voice but she's very musical. "This is a gorgeous, alluring pop album from French actress Sandrine Kiberlain... This is a great set of mellow, richly layered music, with a vibe to it that is completely unique and deeply seductive."


----------



## django1 (Jan 28, 2009)

paulfess recommended anything by Bill Evans so I got this one. Jazz pianist playing solos, duos, trios and quartets. My kind of jazz.


----------



## Jason Brent (Mar 28, 2009)

Picked this up today. It will give your sub a _workout_. Snot Rocket has some serious low end...low 20's maybe even lower!!(around 3:20 into the song):crazy:


----------



## Harvest (Oct 5, 2008)

django1 said:


> paulfess recommended anything by Bill Evans so I got this one. Jazz pianist playing solos, duos, trios and quartets. My kind of jazz.


Second that on Bill Evans. He hits my rotation several times a week. 

The last few days this one has been on the turntable. 










Just Evans playing solo with no accompaniment.


----------



## graphicguy (Jun 15, 2009)

Or rotation in my car CD player....

1. Beatles-Love
2. George Thorogood and the Destroyers
3. Diana Krall-Girl in the Other Room
4. Grace Potter and the Nocturnals-Nothing But The Water
5. Eagles-Desperado


----------



## django1 (Jan 28, 2009)

Listen to this on my new x-head. Prog rock makes me feel young!


----------



## arthurs (Jan 28, 2009)




----------



## etcarroll (Mar 17, 2008)

django1 said:


> Listen to this on my new x-head. Prog rock makes me feel young!


Yes.........

Yes, it does.


----------



## django1 (Jan 28, 2009)

etcarroll said:


> Yes.........
> 
> Yes, it does.


Of course, only us old guys listen to it...:thumbsup:


----------



## django1 (Jan 28, 2009)

A young Quebec pop singer with a lot of talent and nothing in common with Celine Dion. Unfortunately this is an import for you guys. If life were fair these two songs would have made her a star:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uN0nJuXL9n8
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KyaMev6p6qs


----------



## HughACA (Aug 25, 2010)

Ottmar Liebert.


----------



## graphicguy (Jun 15, 2009)

arthurs said:


>


I just downloaded that off i-tunes a couple of weeks ago. Good stuff!


----------



## graphicguy (Jun 15, 2009)

django1 said:


> Listen to this on my new x-head. Prog rock makes me feel young!


If you're going prog rock....you gotta go with the MASTERS......


----------



## Putz (Jan 28, 2009)

graphicguy said:


> If you're going prog rock....you gotta go with the MASTERS......


First 2 Yes albums are great. Then Rick Wakeman took over and I thought they jumped the shark.

I like first ELP album a lot. Tarkus just had one good song. Granted it was half the album.

And my favorite Prog rock was:


----------



## imported_alhull (Mar 4, 2009)

*just-released Vienna Teng album "Inland Territory"*

I saw Vienna in concert last night in Ann Arbor at the Ark. A really outstanding performance. Vienna is a joy to listen to and to look at. Her producer/percussionist, Alex Wong, is also incredibly gifted.

Track samples and links to her other albums are here on Amazon.

The 2nd shot here is Vienna signing my CD after the show...


----------



## graphicguy (Jun 15, 2009)

Putz said:


> First 2 Yes albums are great. Then Rick Wakeman took over and I thought they jumped the shark.
> 
> I like first ELP album a lot. Tarkus just had one good song. Granted it was half the album.
> 
> And my favorite Prog rock was:


Putz....my older sister turned me on to ELP and YES. I actually attended a YES concert with her (without Wakeman) several years ago. The best guitar virtuosity I've ever seen or heard, in my life, came from Steve Howe. Ugly dude, but **** could he play everything and anything with 6 or twelve strings....sometimes simultaneously.

On the other hand, Chris Squire looked (and sounded) quite silly wearing patent leather pants (about 25 pounds too heavy to pull that off) and doing rock star "preening" for the audience.

Lost track of ELP after "Brain Salad Surgery" (my favorite ELP album). My sister used to irritate my parents to the end of their wits by playing ELP as loud as she could on her little, ****** bedroom stereo. I, on the other hand, loved it.

One of my college roomates painted one of his bedroom walls with that "King Crimson" album cover. He rendered it faithfully, too.

Kind of weird seeing it in lifesize form....but he was pretty weird anyway.


----------



## devotiondoubt (Feb 11, 2009)

I just received a copy of Forces by Silver Pines. They seemed to be from San Marcos, TX. Remind me of Mazzy Star with more feedback and slide guitar.

I highly recommend it if you're into late night/haunting/dreamy/good music. 










I ordered mine through Aquarius Records in San Francisco and they don't seemed to be signed yet as it's just a CD-R.

Great stuff.


----------



## etcarroll (Mar 17, 2008)

graphicguy said:


> If you're going prog rock....you gotta go with the MASTERS......


Tell you what I like about PT, (I've only just been turned onto them, so take this as a newbish statement), the guitar work of Steve Wilson.

Just listened to the following for the 1st time not 15 minutes ago, I'm still blown away;

Artist: Porcupine Tree
Song: Lightbulb Sun 
Album: Lightbulb Sun


----------



## droht (Sep 15, 2008)

I really liked this the first time I heard it, and it gets better every time.

A reviewer on Amazon described it as "a young Patti Smith doing Joni Mitchell". Pretty apt description I think.


----------



## django1 (Jan 28, 2009)

graphicguy said:


> If you're going prog rock....you gotta go with the MASTERS......


I'm afraid I am only able to make out the Yes album. I only like one song by Yes. Oh wait! I have them confused with Rush. I don't think I like any Yes songs.:blockhead: Sorry


----------



## graphicguy (Jun 15, 2009)

django1 said:


> I'm afraid I am only able to make out the Yes album. I only like one song by Yes. Oh wait! I have them confused with Rush. I don't think I like any Yes songs.:blockhead: Sorry


BLASPHEMY! :blockhead: Where's "bupkiss" when I need him?

Those other albums were by Emerson Lake and Palmer....TARKUS and BRAIN SALAD SURGERY, respectively.

OK....how about some "Primal Scream" (not prog, though)? Was rocking out to some TASTY "Screamadelica" last night....


----------



## graphicguy (Jun 15, 2009)

OK....off topic. I use a MAC so I should probably know this, but I don't.

How do you guys get your album cover postings in the "large size"? I'm just doing attachments and mine really look wimpy. I feel so "underendowed".:raspberry:


----------



## imported_alhull (Mar 4, 2009)

graphicguy said:


> OK....off topic. I use a MAC so I should probably know this, but I don't.
> 
> How do you guys get your album cover postings in the "large size"? I'm just doing attachments and mine really look wimpy. I feel so "underendowed".:raspberry:


If you post a direct link to a photo from a web site, using a url, etc, it displays in its original full size. If you Upload an attachment photo, then you get the thumbnails which can be viewed when clicked.


----------



## rumonkey2 (Jul 24, 2006)

*Working 'round the house today...*

...doing some plumbing. And , GAWD, I hate plumbing.:toilet:
So while I'm at it I'm spinning some comps on the changer:

Comp 1: Kings of Leon
Comp 2: Black Crowes
Comp 3: Rolling Stones
Comp 4: Elvis Costello
Comp 5: Van Halen/Hagar
Comp 6: N I N

just some of "My Favorites/GH" comps of each of these...
and, don't hate me, shuffling them "random"...

But I need some good R&R while I'm doing this ****.
Plan to sit later for a 2 hour session, playlist forthcoming:huge:


----------



## Jason Brent (Mar 28, 2009)

This guy came into one of my Pandora tracks...I liked enough to buy it....

I really like Candleman.


----------



## Eddie Horton (Nov 8, 2006)

I'm packing to go turkey hunting for the weekend with my Dad and two best friends, so some "On The Hunt" by Lynyrd Skynyrd must be played. It prepares me to become the woods.


----------



## arthurs (Jan 28, 2009)




----------



## chessman (Jan 31, 2009)

ELP, Yes, King Crimson, and early Jethro Tull are the corner stones of my music temple. :thumbsup:


----------



## droht (Sep 15, 2008)

I had this when it came out, and I lost interest in it a bit because it was so POPular. In the rearview mirror, 15+ years later, I am re-appreciating it.


----------



## graphicguy (Jun 15, 2009)

chessman said:


> ELP, Yes, King Crimson, and early Jethro Tull are the corner stones of my music temple. :thumbsup:


:huge:

I have to be in the mood for Prog Rock. But, once I am, I'll listen for weeks on end to recordings from the groups you mentioned. May as well throw Pink Floyd into the mix, too.


----------



## arthurs (Jan 28, 2009)

Jazzy R&B for a rainy day here in Texas...


----------



## Chris Newton (Feb 12, 2008)

mewithoutYou - Catch For Us The Foxes


----------



## graphicguy (Jun 15, 2009)

arthurs said:


> Jazzy R&B for a rainy day here in Texas...


I just checked out some samples of that at i-tunes. Pretty good stuff!!!!!

My son, of all people, just gave me this to check out. Particularly like Gladys Knight and the Pips version of "Heard it Through the Grapevine".


----------



## arthurs (Jan 28, 2009)

graphicguy said:


> I just checked out some samples of that at i-tunes. Pretty good stuff!!!!!
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> She's really good, and it's a great recording to boot!


----------



## bunnyma357 (Apr 19, 2008)

Steve Hunter - Swept Away (Old Vinyl)

Nice '70's solo album from one of the guitarists for Alice Cooper & Lou Reed. Really good guitar work, but a more varied LP than the typical guitar showcase.










Jim C


----------



## Harvest (Oct 5, 2008)

All this talk of prog rock has me shuffling through my 70s vinyl. This British group from the early to mid 70s was loosely grouped with prog rock but they had a lot of blues and rock n roll in them as well. Janita Haan, the lead female vocalist was pretty hard hitting. "Fascination" is esp. good. This is Babe Ruth's 5th album and the last one Haan was on.


----------



## Putz (Jan 28, 2009)

chessman said:


> ELP, Yes, King Crimson, and early Jethro Tull are the corner stones of my music temple. :thumbsup:


First 4 Tull albums are brilliant. If I had to pick one, I'd go with Benefit. Martin Barre is a very underrated Guitarist. 

Too bad Ian Anderson's voice is shot. I've seen them live over the years and finally decided it just had to end. Too painful hearing him sing.

I don't know if I'd categorize them as Progressive Rock. But it's just a label, so F it.


----------



## bunnyma357 (Apr 19, 2008)

Richard & Linda Thompson - Shoot Out the Lights

Just got my system set back up to rip LP's so I can add them to the iPod - starting with this one.









Jim C


----------



## django1 (Jan 28, 2009)

I really like Eddie Vedder's acoustic stuff here (a couple songs on the Deadman Walking soundtrack as well). I've never listened to any Pearl Jam, anything noteworthy?
And I really enjoyed this movie.


----------



## engtaz (Jul 9, 2010)

Yes - Fragile


----------



## bunnyma357 (Apr 19, 2008)

Rory Gallagher - Calling Card










Jim C


----------



## reed.hannebaum (Apr 21, 2006)

*Re: Right This Minute!*

Good Rock & Roll from the 1970's


----------



## reed.hannebaum (Apr 21, 2006)

*Re: Right This Minute!*

A brilliant artist that defies categorization










Peter Gabriel


----------



## engtaz (Jul 9, 2010)

Beatles - Love


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

*Re: Right This Minute!*

Yeah, I really like Peter Gabriel.

I was just listening to his two CD set *Secret World Live* the other day.










brucek


----------



## graphicguy (Jun 15, 2009)

"Music so high you can't get over it...music so low you can't get under it...."


----------



## bunnyma357 (Apr 19, 2008)

Blue Öyster Cult - Agents of Fortune (Newly Acquired Old Vinyl)








More Cowbell


Jim C


----------



## engtaz (Jul 9, 2010)

Lisa Loeb & Nine Stories


----------



## arthurs (Jan 28, 2009)

bunnyma357 said:


> Blue Öyster Cult - Agents of Fortune (Newly Acquired Old Vinyl)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Coming right up...


----------



## bunnyma357 (Apr 19, 2008)

U2 - War (Newly Acquired Old Vinyl)










Jim C


----------



## bunnyma357 (Apr 19, 2008)

arthurs said:


> Coming right up...


LOL...Thanks.

Strangely having that cowbell loop on screen seems to improve anything I'm playing.

Jim C


----------



## chessman (Jan 31, 2009)

Chris Isaak - Heart Shaped World

Hard to classify, but always involving and well recorded


----------



## bunnyma357 (Apr 19, 2008)

Foghat - Stone Blue (Still Sealed Old Vinyl)










Jim C


----------



## lalakersfan34 (Oct 31, 2007)

django1 said:


> Listen to this on my new x-head. Prog rock makes me feel young!


Great choice!


----------



## bunnyma357 (Apr 19, 2008)

A Flock of Seagulls - A Flock of Seagulls (Still Sealed Old Vinyl)










Jim C


----------



## bunnyma357 (Apr 19, 2008)

The Bongos - Drums Along the Hudson (Old Vinyl)

Nice '80's College Radio Jangle Pop, but more fractious and eclectic than most.








Jim C


----------



## bunnyma357 (Apr 19, 2008)

The dB's - Like This (Old Vinyl)

More great 80's pop with jangly guitars, great hooks and cynical lyrics.








Jim C


----------



## arthurs (Jan 28, 2009)

Outstanding guitarist...


----------



## django1 (Jan 28, 2009)

It's time
Michael Bublé
Like a reincarnation of the rat pack...


----------



## arthurs (Jan 28, 2009)

Baking with the Black Crowes


----------



## bunnyma357 (Apr 19, 2008)

LCD Soundsystem - Sound of Silver (CD)

Synth/Techno type stuff with some rough edges, probably more like older Joy Division stuff. Lots of layered rhythms and patterns, but with some humanity. They were really good live, as well.









Jim C


----------



## bunnyma357 (Apr 19, 2008)

The Dirtbombs - Ultraglide in Black (Rhapsody Stream)

Great garage band sounds with a little more funk than usual. Another great live act.









Jim C


----------



## arthurs (Jan 28, 2009)




----------



## graphicguy (Jun 15, 2009)

Really like Aimee Mann......'til Tuesday!


----------



## Eddie Horton (Nov 8, 2006)

graphicguy said:


> Really like Aimee Mann......'til Tuesday!


That's good stuff. My wife is out of town until the middle of the week, so I'm thinking of a really loud Tenacious D session followed by some Billy Joel to wash it down. Maybe the Great Expectations sound track. I don't know, kinda feeling eclectic tonight. You know, one of those Iron Maiden followed by Tori Amos kind of nights.


----------



## graphicguy (Jun 15, 2009)

EddieHorton said:


> That's good stuff. My wife is out of town until the middle of the week, so I'm thinking of a really loud Tenacious D session followed by some Billy Joel to wash it down. Maybe the Great Expectations sound track. I don't know, kinda feeling eclectic tonight. You know, one of those Iron Maiden followed by Tori Amos kind of nights.


Ooohhhh....Tori Amos. You must really be missing the Mrs if you're giving Tori "angry female angst music" Amos!!!!!!:nervous:

May as well go all the way and throw some "Jagged Little Pill" CD into the player.


----------



## Eddie Horton (Nov 8, 2006)

I actually like Tori. Well, the first three albums, anyway. Chick piano players just do it for me, angry or not. Alanis? Meh.


----------



## Eddie Horton (Nov 8, 2006)

I changed my playlist for tonight, anyway. Right now I'm streaming ripped music from my NAS to my DirecTV DVR using Tversity. I just hit "shuffle all" and am enjoying whatever comes up while surfing the net. Too lazy to break out the CD's and get picky.


----------



## engtaz (Jul 9, 2010)

Alan Parsons Project - Master Hits


----------



## graphicguy (Jun 15, 2009)

EddieHorton said:


> I actually like Tori. Well, the first three albums, anyway. Chick piano players just do it for me, angry or not. Alanis? Meh.


Just joshin' with you Eddie. I think Tori (and Alanis, for that matter) are very talented. Not my cup 'o tea. Doesn't mean they aren't talented, though.


----------



## rumonkey2 (Jul 24, 2006)

bunnyma357 said:


> The Dirtbombs - Ultraglide in Black (Rhapsody Stream)
> 
> Great garage band sounds with a little more funk than usual. Another great live act.
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: Thanks for bringing this one up. Ordered last night after seeing it here & auditioning some tunes...:applause: Great fusion of rock & funk! Gotta check out their others...


----------



## Eddie Horton (Nov 8, 2006)

graphicguy said:


> Just joshin' with you Eddie. I think Tori (and Alanis, for that matter) are very talented. Not my cup 'o tea. Doesn't mean they aren't talented, though.


I know you were. It's all good. I try to never take offense to anything typed by someone without confirmation that offense was intended. There's a lot that doesn't come through that well when the person you're talking to can't see you or vice versa.


----------



## django1 (Jan 28, 2009)

I just stumbled across these guys on Amazon. They really appeal to the side of me that likes "live in your living room with buddies" kind of sound to the music. "Alt country-early Beatles-acoustic-buoyant melodies".


----------



## django1 (Jan 28, 2009)

Very first listen


----------



## django1 (Jan 28, 2009)

Thanks Art!


----------



## Maximum kahuna (Mar 5, 2008)

Kings of Leon, Rickir Lee Jones, and Kurt Newman


----------



## django1 (Jan 28, 2009)

SlushPuppy said:


> I hope you liked it. It's one of my all-time favorites. One of those rare albums that **** near brings me to tears every time I play it. Talk about a perfect alignment of musical talent. Geesh, I may have to break this one out tonight.


Washburn recommended this and I remember that you mentioned that I would like it. On first listen, there are a few songs I really liked. I think it may take a few more listens and a little time before I go nuts about...

You really have quite a few " all-time favorites"!. I think I have one or two more of yours on my Amazon standby list...


----------



## rumonkey2 (Jul 24, 2006)

django1 said:


> I just stumbled across these guys on Amazon. They really appeal to the side of me that likes "live in your living room with buddies" kind of sound to the music. "Alt country-early Beatles-acoustic-buoyant melodies".


:thumbsup: Spot on. My cuz told me about this some time back. Almost forgot about them (he burned this for me)
Gonna have to include this in my music session on off day tomorrow:rock:


----------



## Kevin_Wadsworth (Apr 25, 2007)

EddieHorton said:


> I changed my playlist for tonight, anyway. Right now I'm streaming ripped music from my NAS to my DirecTV DVR using Tversity. I just hit "shuffle all" and am enjoying whatever comes up while surfing the net. Too lazy to break out the CD's and get picky.


I'm glad I read this thread. I use TVersity through my PS3 to stream music, but didn't realize I could also do it through the DVR. I'll have to look into this.


----------



## droht (Sep 15, 2008)

SlushPuppy said:


> Guilty as charged :embarass:


I'm still waiting to hear a "these guys really suck" from you Slush...


----------



## Eddie Horton (Nov 8, 2006)

Kevin_Wadsworth said:


> I'm glad I read this thread. I use TVersity through my PS3 to stream music, but didn't realize I could also do it through the DVR. I'll have to look into this.


Kevin, go to dbstalk.com They have everything you ever wanted to know about DirecTV stuff.


----------



## graphicguy (Jun 15, 2009)

*OK.......need to move my feet.....*

A little rockabilly, ratpack, big band crossover........


----------



## chessman (Jan 31, 2009)

*Who's Next?* - The Who

What can I say? I'm old ... :biglaugh:


----------



## django1 (Jan 28, 2009)

A couple more listens and this one is really growing on me...



django1 said:


> Very first listen


----------



## etcarroll (Mar 17, 2008)

*Doves*

Song: Compulsion 
Album: Kingdom Of Rust 

This song has a great bass line.


----------



## django1 (Jan 28, 2009)

SlushPuppy said:


> I have quite a few "all-time favorites" :embarass:


I wouldn't want you to list all of those so maybe we could just get your top 100 ? :biglaugh:


----------



## arthurs (Jan 28, 2009)

Alison Krauss' brother with some guests, good stuff...


----------



## Eddie Horton (Nov 8, 2006)

In honor of next week's Rock Band download content, I will be playing the entire Nothing's Shocking album by Jane's Addiction from start to finish. Maybe twice.


----------



## graphicguy (Jun 15, 2009)

*feelin' strange today......*

-John Prine
-OLD Bonnie Raitt


----------



## Eddie Horton (Nov 8, 2006)

John Prine. Dang, that's good Friday evening stuff. A little Sam Stone or Donald and Lydia goes down smooth.


----------



## bunnyma357 (Apr 19, 2008)

The Dictators - Go Girl Crazy (Old Vinyl)

Proto Punk 70's Heavy Metal with a lot of humor thrown in.









Jim C


----------



## bunnyma357 (Apr 19, 2008)

The Pirates - Shakin' All Over (12" single Vinyl)










Jim C


----------



## bunnyma357 (Apr 19, 2008)

George Thorogood & the Destroyers - Live (Newly Acquired Old Vinyl)

It's turning out that a lot of used albums from the '80's are in incredibly good condition, a lot of $2 & $3 dollar records that sound like they never got played. A lot have less surface noise than some of the new 180g vinyl I've bought. A really great live rock and roll record.










Jim C


----------



## arthurs (Jan 28, 2009)

bunnyma357 said:


> The Dictators - Go Girl Crazy (Old Vinyl)
> 
> Proto Punk 70's Heavy Metal with a lot of humor thrown in.
> 
> ...


Man, good pull from the deep past....I can remember having this LP as a tennager, just can't remember if it was any good....


----------



## arthurs (Jan 28, 2009)

Wow, things are sounding pretty good here tonight....


----------



## arthurs (Jan 28, 2009)




----------



## chessman (Jan 31, 2009)

*Traffic* - Gold

A greatest hits type collection. Disc 2 is sounding mighty good tonight.


----------



## HughACA (Aug 25, 2010)

*DK Quiet Night*

Just got this in SHMCD format.

In 30 minutes, I'll be with DK.


----------



## arthurs (Jan 28, 2009)

Let us know how the SHMCD sounds, I've heard Quiet Night


----------



## HughACA (Aug 25, 2010)

Absolutely SA.


arthurs said:


> Let us know how the SHMCD sounds, I've heard Quiet Night


----------



## HughACA (Aug 25, 2010)

The SHMCD sounds exceptional.
I think it even beat out the XRCD format.

OTOH, Quiet Nights is S L O W. 
You ought to be in the mood for it.
Otherwise, you won't like it.


----------



## HughACA (Aug 25, 2010)

Just dug this one out.


----------



## arthurs (Jan 28, 2009)

Interesting disc, track 15 "King of the World" is amazing...


----------



## keenween (Feb 12, 2008)

my night has been progressing nicely:

fiona apple
jamiroquai
white zombie
nin
failure
mark farina
pinback
pink floyd
smog


----------



## arthurs (Jan 28, 2009)

Wake and bake with Ben....


----------



## bunnyma357 (Apr 19, 2008)

The Dave Clark Five - Glad All Over (Newly Acquired Old Mono Vinyl)










Jim C


----------



## chessman (Jan 31, 2009)

*Jethro Tull* - Original Masters

I know, I know ... more prog (though some say not)... but beyond sentimental memories, I like the dynamics of this one (not technical enough to know how its recording methodology stacks up, I just go by ear)


----------



## imported_edward (Jan 31, 2009)

The National Anthem as preformed by











:salute: :rock: :salute: :rock: :salute: :rock: :salute:
:rock: :rock: :rock:

if for nothing other them to see how these 850s rock


----------



## Jason Brent (Mar 28, 2009)

Listening to a real ****** recording of Modest Mussorgky's Pictures at an Exhibition that I got from a friend.

It is supposedly performed by the BBC Symphony Orchestra, but it's not very good. It's a live recording, so you can hear the audience ruffling in the background, and since I've played this before, I'm noticing several performance mistakes.

This is obviously a popular piece, so does anyone here have any recommendations for a more well recorded version??


----------



## arthurs (Jan 28, 2009)

Check here for different recommendations depending which format you need...

http://forum.audiogon.com/cgi-bin/fr.pl?gmusi&1231785853&openflup&22&4#22


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: Right This Minute!*

Right now:
Wondering just what constitutes "New Age"?

 

in the queue:










Need to fire up the old Victrola now and then.


----------



## arthurs (Jan 28, 2009)




----------



## rcarlton (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: Right This Minute!*

Joe Bonamassa
The Ballad of John Henry


----------



## keenween (Feb 12, 2008)

The Album Leaf - Into the Blue Again

In one of the songs part of the percussion kicked in and freaked me out, the sound had such a room presence I had to look up from the computer because I thought something was actually making noise and it wasn't part of the music.


----------



## rumonkey2 (Jul 24, 2006)

arthurs said:


>


:rock::thumbsup:

Alabama Symphony Orchestra doing the Music of Led Zeppelin next week.
Got my Tickets today!! http://www.alabamasymphony.org/seasoncalendar.asp?id=357268&series=Special+Events

http://www.themusicofledzeppelin.com/index.html


----------



## reed.hannebaum (Apr 21, 2006)

*Re: Right This Minute!*










Beautiful music from one of the last great Russian composers from the Romantic era.


----------



## reed.hannebaum (Apr 21, 2006)

*Re: Right This Minute!*

Excellent Jazz










Extremely high quality recording from FIM; 24-bit, 353 KHz Mastering
99.9999% Silver CD


----------



## reed.hannebaum (Apr 21, 2006)

*Re: Right This Minute!*










Unforgettable


----------



## arthurs (Jan 28, 2009)

She does a mind-blowing version of "Somewhere Over the Rainbow" on this new disc


----------



## HughACA (Aug 25, 2010)

*WOW*.:yes:


arthurs said:


> She does a mind-blowing version of "Somewhere Over the Rainbow" on this new disc


----------



## CAK (Mar 6, 2009)

Art, have you ever heard of Gregory Hoskins? We enjoy the same music...I think you will really like his stuff. Folky, a bit dark and introspective with the lyrics. He has four albums, all offer a different taste. Accoustic versions and live versions, pretty decent recording too.










Here is some info on this particular recording:

Almost a solo accoustic recording. That was the idea, but a number of the tracks have gh on electric and Gary Craig joins in on almost half the recording which took place over 3 days in October, 2008. Just a couple of microphones in the room that you see to the left here and that's it– a raw and honest capturing of the songs. The material is culled from The Beggar Heart and The King of Good Intentions. Standouts include Never A Stranger Kiss and Illuminate (solo).

There is a house in the town of Guelph, Ontario, Canada, that sits on the slope of a small hill, overlooking the slow river moving through the town’s center. This 160 year old stone house belonged to one of the town’s earliest mayors and served the local doctor for a time. The current owners of the property host an annual concert series...an intimate explosion of music and listening. The hospitality, textures, and spirit of the home made a deep impression on me. I couldn’t think of a better place to make a recording like this.


Records can be found here:

http://www.candyrat.com/artists/GregoryHoskins/MayorsHouse/


----------



## arthurs (Jan 28, 2009)

I have in fact heard of him and have a couple of his discs, one is his live one. I haven't spun them in awhile though so I will today...thanks for the reminder of a really stellar artist!


----------



## bunnyma357 (Apr 19, 2008)

Bruce Cockburn - Waiting for a Miracle










The Walkmen - You & Me










Jim C


----------



## bunnyma357 (Apr 19, 2008)

Duff McKagen - Believe in Me










Izzy Stradlin and the JuJu Hounds 










Jim C


----------



## arthurs (Jan 28, 2009)

The room is right tonight...vinyl


----------



## CAK (Mar 6, 2009)

*Ohh yeah...*

Revels are singing tonight :woo:


----------



## etcarroll (Mar 17, 2008)

*For a rainy Sunday morning, when you have things to do..*

Stop Making Sense.


----------



## Jason Brent (Mar 28, 2009)

Started up the rig with some Aaron Neville today..


----------



## arthurs (Jan 28, 2009)

This is back in again today, and I suspect will be frequently from now on, can't say enough positive things about this disc...



arthurs said:


> She does a mind-blowing version of "Somewhere Over the Rainbow" on this new disc


----------



## arthurs (Jan 28, 2009)




----------



## etcarroll (Mar 17, 2008)

Whoa - Bridge of Sighs.

So Fall of '76, I'm a freshman at Syracuse, listening to this stoned out of my mind. Sitting crosslegged on my bed.

Then I started to float up, did a slow, complete, rotation backwards, then floated back down to my bed.

Whoa!


----------



## django1 (Jan 28, 2009)

etcarroll said:


> Whoa - Bridge of Sighs.
> 
> So Fall of '76, I'm a freshman at Syracuse, listening to this stoned out of my mind. Sitting crosslegged on my bed.
> 
> ...


I did something like that walking down the street in Montreal 1986. I could fly :angel:...


----------



## bunnyma357 (Apr 19, 2008)

Stevie Ray Vaughan & Double Trouble - In Step









The Verve - A Northern Soul









Jim C


----------



## arthurs (Jan 28, 2009)

etcarroll said:


> Whoa - Bridge of Sighs.
> 
> So Fall of '76, I'm a freshman at Syracuse, listening to this stoned out of my mind. Sitting crosslegged on my bed.
> 
> ...


sounds like my evening....


----------



## Jason Brent (Mar 28, 2009)

etcarroll said:


> Whoa - Bridge of Sighs.
> 
> So Fall of '76, I'm a freshman at Syracuse, listening to this stoned out of my mind. Sitting crosslegged on my bed.
> 
> ...





arthurs said:


> sounds like my evening....


puff puff pass Art...








:biglaugh:


----------



## bunnyma357 (Apr 19, 2008)

Wire - 154 (Old Vinyl)









Jim C


----------



## bunnyma357 (Apr 19, 2008)

The Clash - Give 'Em Enough Rope (Old Vinyl)










Jim C


----------



## Jason Brent (Mar 28, 2009)

On song 'Viola' right now, but shutting down due to lightning storm....

will finish the album later..


----------



## rumonkey2 (Jul 24, 2006)

*Picked this up yesterday...*










Only had time for a quick listen, but can tell it will be one of my favorites.
A little harder than most of BH's stuff, definitely rocking...:thumbsup:


----------



## graphicguy (Jun 15, 2009)

Jason said:


> On song 'Viola' right now, but shutting down due to lightning storm....
> 
> will finish the album later..


This is going back a ways. I was dating a girl that absolutely loved Mangione. Me? You would have to drug me to get me to listen to him....and that's only if the drugs were followed up with Jack Daniels.

That said, I went to a Mangione concert with her because...well, I enjoyed having sex with her.

I was actually quite surprised. He put on a really good show. Can't remember many of the songs (except that one he made popular well before my time). He had a great back-up band/mini-orchestra.

He's a little dude, too.


----------



## Jason Brent (Mar 28, 2009)

I should've never stopped playing trumpet. Probably would've been playing in an orchestra now I think. I was a decent soloist, but not up to the level of Mangione or Marsalis....but I was always first chair in all of my ensembles, even at the highest level.


----------



## engtaz (Jul 9, 2010)

The Carpenters Ultimate Collection


----------



## graphicguy (Jun 15, 2009)

Jason said:


> I should've never stopped playing trumpet. Probably would've been playing in an orchestra now I think. I was a decent soloist, but not up to the level of Mangione or Marsalis....but I was always first chair in all of my ensembles, even at the highest level.


Then you appreciate the talent and professionalism....indeed, the art. I can't even carry a tune in the shower (unless it's a James Brown "shout". I'm pretty good at that with all the reverb in my bathroom.

Gotta question for 'ya, though. When I told my "then" girlfriend I thought Mangione played a nice trumpet, she was quick to correct me that he was playing a flugelhorn. What's the difference between a trumpet and a flugelhorn?


----------



## etcarroll (Mar 17, 2008)

We could tell ya.........

But then we'd have to kill ya............



graphicguy said:


> Gotta question for 'ya, though. When I told my "then" girlfriend I thought Mangione played a nice trumpet, she was quick to correct me that he was playing a flugelhorn. What's the difference between a trumpet and a flugelhorn?


----------



## etcarroll (Mar 17, 2008)

Just in from work, stopped off to get a bottle of Scotch for my b-day later this month, then wondering if I should have 'just a wee dram' to be sure the Scotch is ok, and this song came on my player.

Artist: K.D. Lang 
Song: Constant Craving 
Album: live by request 

Constant Craving eh, well, goodbye bottle seal.


----------



## arthurs (Jan 28, 2009)

when's your B-Day et?

Here's first in the chute for the weekend...


----------



## CAK (Mar 6, 2009)

*Love this stuff...*










Lisa Hannigan...might recognize her from the Damien Rice collection










Good stuff here too.


----------



## arthurs (Jan 28, 2009)

How is Lisa's solo? I have meant to get it but have not yet...still think it's pretty ridiculous Damien fired her, especially the manner in which he did it...


----------



## graphicguy (Jun 15, 2009)

Aside from a Loggins & Messina song I heard at a party (Angry Eyes), I never was a huge fan. Heard this live album several years ago and was bowled over by it. I pull it out from time to time. Still enjoy it.

Kind of a mix between country (a given considering their Nitty Gritty Dirt Band, Poco, Buffalo Springfield roots), rock and caribbean music.


----------



## droht (Sep 15, 2008)

good way to end the work week...


----------



## SetterP (Apr 11, 2009)

Bob James - One


----------



## Eddie Horton (Nov 8, 2006)

Way good choice, Droht. That one still gets play at Casa Horton on a regular basis.


----------



## Eddie Horton (Nov 8, 2006)

I'm thinking of this to wind the night down.


----------



## CAK (Mar 6, 2009)

arthurs said:


> How is Lisa's solo? I have meant to get it but have not yet...still think it's pretty ridiculous Damien fired her, especially the manner in which he did it...


It's not bad, I would rate it 7/10. Not as haunting a sound as it was when she was with Damien. A bit more musical. Recording is ok, some songs I really like...others not so much. However, it's good enough to stay in rotation when the mood strikes because it is original.


----------



## arthurs (Jan 28, 2009)

CAK said:


> It's not bad, I would rate it 7/10. Not as haunting a sound as it was when she was with Damien. A bit more musical. Recording is ok, some songs I really like...others not so much. However, it's good enough to stay in rotation when the mood strikes because it is original.


Thanks! Maybe more of a selective download of a few songs than buy the disc?


----------



## graphicguy (Jun 15, 2009)

SetterP said:


> Bob James - One


***.....I haven't heard that album in forever.:applause: Is it still in print? I had it for awhile. Used to play the daylights out of it. It's either stuffed in a box somewhere with the rest of my dusty old vinyl. Or, it's lost.

Gonna have to find it.


----------



## CAK (Mar 6, 2009)

arthurs said:


> Thanks! Maybe more of a selective download of a few songs than buy the disc?


Art, you can go to Amazon and sample all the songs. If you think you may like the majority, I would go for it.


----------



## graphicguy (Jun 15, 2009)

Setter....if you're a Bob James fan, then you might like this, too......

Crusaders (formerly the Jazz Crusaders)!

My favorite is "Scratch"....live!


----------



## bunnyma357 (Apr 19, 2008)

Bash & Pop - Friday Night is Killing Me










Jim C


----------



## bunnyma357 (Apr 19, 2008)

The Blue Nile - Peace At Last










Jim C


----------



## arthurs (Jan 28, 2009)

Sounding great tongiht....


----------



## bunnyma357 (Apr 19, 2008)

Bob Dylan - The Essential Bob Dylan










Jim C


----------



## bunnyma357 (Apr 19, 2008)

Bonnie Prince Billy - Cursed Sleep 









Bright Eyes - Digital Ash in a Digital Urn









Jim C


----------



## django1 (Jan 28, 2009)

This is incredible and to think she is all of 24 years old! Her writing is fantastic and her delivery amazing. I'm rather pleased with myself for having bought tickets for the show before I even heard the album :goodvibes:...


arthurs said:


> She does a mind-blowing version of "Somewhere Over the Rainbow" on this new disc


----------



## arthurs (Jan 28, 2009)

django1 said:


> This is incredible and to think she is all of 24 years old! Her writing is fantastic and her delivery amazing. I'm rather pleased with myself for having bought tickets for the show before I even heard the album :goodvibes:...


Get her first one as well, equally as great...nice grab on the show, I'm jealous...no Texas dates as of now...


----------



## django1 (Jan 28, 2009)

arthurs said:


> Get her first one as well, equally as great...nice grab on the show, I'm jealous...no Texas dates as of now...


I do have the first one and imo the new one is even better. Montreal is only a short flight away and you would absolutely love the Jazz Festival. Remember, the first drink is on me:eyebrows:. If that doesn't entice you up here I don't know what will...


----------



## arthurs (Jan 28, 2009)

django1 said:


> I do have the first one and imo the new one is even better. Montreal is only a short flight away and you would absolutely love the Jazz Festival. Remember, the first drink is on me:eyebrows:. If that doesn't entice you up here I don't know what will...


I agree the new one is better than the first, which is saying alot!

Dallas --> Montreal = short flight? :scratchchin:

Appreciate the drink offer, but Jazz Festival is not likely in the cards for me this year....


----------



## django1 (Jan 28, 2009)

arthurs said:


> I agree the new one is better than the first, which is saying alot!
> 
> Dallas --> Montreal = short flight? :scratchchin:
> 
> Appreciate the drink offer, but Jazz Festival is not likely in the cards for me this year....


I guess your user title ( Leave the gun... take the cannoli) had me thinking you were adventurous...


----------



## Jason Brent (Mar 28, 2009)

Actually, I was thinking that a guy with Art's setup likely had a G-IV, or a nice Lear....that would make it a short hop:angel:


----------



## arthurs (Jan 28, 2009)

You guys crack me up....


----------



## graphicguy (Jun 15, 2009)

*Rockin' over early morning coffee......*

Grace Potter and the Nocturnals......


----------



## the7comeback7kid (Jan 29, 2009)

On the platter....


----------



## monkeypimp (Sep 11, 2006)




----------



## imported_cedman1 (Apr 11, 2008)




----------



## droht (Sep 15, 2008)

Warren Zevon - Sentimental Hygiene











Bob Marley - Catch A Fire


----------



## etcarroll (Mar 17, 2008)

2 most excellant picks. ^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## etcarroll (Mar 17, 2008)

*Ray LaMontagne*

Ray LaMontagne 
Song: Three More Days 
Album: Till The Sun Turns Black 

Listening to this as I prepare to go to the 'Y'.

Then 'Blue Spark' by X.


----------



## SetterP (Apr 11, 2009)

graphicguy said:


> Setter....if you're a Bob James fan, then you might like this, too......
> 
> Crusaders (formerly the Jazz Crusaders)!
> 
> My favorite is "Scratch"....live!


Superb album, always love the Jazz Crusaders! Thank you sir.


----------



## django1 (Jan 28, 2009)

etcarroll said:


> Ray LaMontagne
> Song: Three More Days
> Album: Till The Sun Turns Black
> 
> ...


Just discovered Ray Lamontagne "Gossip in the Grain":thumbsup:


----------



## django1 (Jan 28, 2009)

Just enjoying the upgraded sound I'm getting with my new pre-amp... Cool...


----------



## arthurs (Jan 28, 2009)




----------



## chessman (Jan 31, 2009)

*Trio of Doom* - "Live"

This won't be everyone's cup of tea - fusion, short, marred, but at the same time interesting on the 5 truly live tracks. The drum solo on the first track will tell you a lot about how realistic your system sounds. It does not get heavy rotation, but I am glad I have it.


----------



## mike_p (Jan 28, 2007)

arthurs said:


>


Art,

You displayed far too much talent at writing them to exclude the one line review.


----------



## HughACA (Aug 25, 2010)

Good call Michael


----------



## HughACA (Aug 25, 2010)

Listening to this right now.


----------



## arthurs (Jan 28, 2009)

Michael Perry said:


> Art,
> 
> You displayed far too much talent at writing them to exclude the one line review.


I've gotten lazy Michael...I will get back on it NOW!

Alexi Murdoch is a Nick Drake style singer songwriter with an intimate style of songwriting that includes hushed melodies with insightful lyrics that are at once compelling and mysterious. Murdoch employs minimal backing on most songs, but is spot on and shapes the music when it is used...the kind of disc you'll find yourself humming tunes from for a few days after you listen to it...enjoy!


----------



## arthurs (Jan 28, 2009)

Hugh said:


> Listening to this right now.



I don't think that counts as a one line review GMH!


----------



## HughACA (Aug 25, 2010)

I learned from YOU SA.  :boom:


arthurs said:


> I don't think that counts as a one line review GMH!


----------



## arthurs (Jan 28, 2009)

Hugh said:


> I learned from YOU SA.  :boom:


I have corrected mine and logged many already...your turn to step up... :stirthepot:


----------



## HughACA (Aug 25, 2010)

I'll follow your footstep then.

Russell Watson projects every song beautifully in an opera-like extension with a wonderful voice.

Edit: Dang, you are quick this evening.


----------



## mike_p (Jan 28, 2007)

arthurs said:


> I've gotten lazy Michael...I will get back on it NOW!
> 
> Alexi Murdoch is a Nick Drake style singer songwriter with an intimate style of songwriting that includes hushed melodies with insightful lyrics that are at once compelling and mysterious. Murdoch employs minimal backing on most songs, but is spot on and shapes the music when it is used...the kind of disc you'll find yourself humming tunes from for a few days after you listen to it...enjoy!


Alexi should send you a couple of bucks for that one. 

Well done.


----------



## Jason Brent (Mar 28, 2009)

Michael Perry said:


> Alexi should send you a couple of bucks for that one.
> 
> Well done.


Yes Art is quite eloquent in his expositions.


----------



## mike_p (Jan 28, 2007)

Just finished listening to this for the thirtieth time or so.










Technically brilliant art.


----------



## django1 (Jan 28, 2009)

Michael Perry said:


> Art,
> 
> You displayed far too much talent at writing them to exclude the one line review.


I didn't want to harass him so thanks for bringing it up:thumbsup: I really like when everyone gives a short description of what they post. It makes it easier to decide if I should go and listen to the samples. Otherwise I do the infamous "judge a book by it's cover".

Sometimes when there is no comment I add in my head " and it really sucks but I thought I'd list it because I just got it and paid x$$ for it" :fryingpan:...


----------



## arthurs (Jan 28, 2009)

Maybe we should have a thread for what we're listening to that sucks....those would be fun one line reviews :raspberry:


----------



## arthurs (Jan 28, 2009)

Like this......

Over orchestrated syrupy drivel that contains way too little of her piano playing and way too much of the breathy vocals (not sure why she chose this vocal approach at all)...This is a mess of a disc given the high standards she set with some of her earlier recordings...on the plus side it is a good recording and could be very helpful if you're having trouble sleeping...

4 out of 5 turds on the stink scale...


----------



## chessman (Jan 31, 2009)

arthurs said:


> Like this......
> 
> Over orchestrated syrupy drivel that contains way too little of her piano playing and way too much of the breathy vocals (not sure why she chose this vocal approach at all)...This is a mess of a disc given the high standards she set with some of her earlier recordings...on the plus side it is a good recording and could be very helpful if you're having trouble sleeping...
> 
> 4 out of 5 turds on the stink scale...


Man, am I glad that it's not just me. I am a big fan of Diana Krall and this was a major disappointment for the exact reasons you stated.


----------



## Jason Brent (Mar 28, 2009)

:rlmfao:


----------



## arthurs (Jan 28, 2009)

chessman said:


> Man, am I glad that it's not just me. I am a big fan of Diana Krall and this was a major disappointment for the exact reasons you stated.


I was stunned how little I liked this disc....Oh yeah, the cover photo is okay....don't want to overlook any of this discs redeeming qualities


----------



## Jason Brent (Mar 28, 2009)

arthurs said:


> I was stunned how little I liked this disc....Oh yeah, the cover photo is okay....don't want to overlook any of this discs redeeming qualities


I don't like her hair in the pic..:raspberry:


----------



## HughACA (Aug 25, 2010)

+1.

Even at the exellent SQ of her SHMCD version couldn't salvage my disappointment. 


arthurs said:


> Like this......
> 
> Over orchestrated syrupy drivel that contains way too little of her piano playing and way too much of the breathy vocals (not sure why she chose this vocal approach at all)...This is a mess of a disc given the high standards she set with some of her earlier recordings...on the plus side it is a good recording and could be very helpful if you're having trouble sleeping...
> 
> 4 out of 5 turds on the stink scale...


----------



## graphicguy (Jun 15, 2009)

chessman said:


> Man, am I glad that it's not just me. I am a big fan of Diana Krall and this was a major disappointment for the exact reasons you stated.


Haven't heard it yet. Based on what you guys are saying, I'll take a pass.

But, she does make my pants do funny things. If only she'd dump that "elvis" guy!


----------



## arthurs (Jan 28, 2009)

Jason said:


> I don't like her hair in the pic..:raspberry:


I think her hair has a nice "just got nailed" quality in the photo...:eyebrows:


----------



## django1 (Jan 28, 2009)

Diana Krall is a total mystery to me as is this group


----------



## arthurs (Jan 28, 2009)

django1 said:


> Diana Krall is a total mystery to me as is this group


Yeah....only 2 songs I can sit through on that disc....


----------



## django1 (Jan 28, 2009)

There are some rapturously beautiful songs on this album. This is probably the third or fourth best song http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tq-ZhaPjYjA&NR=1

A song I'd never heard before in a beautiful video http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X4uJP6atMP8


----------



## etcarroll (Mar 17, 2008)

arthurs said:


> Yeah....only 2 songs I can sit through on that disc....


I've heard three cuts off of this, I don't get it. Meh!


----------



## etcarroll (Mar 17, 2008)

*porcupine tree - nil recurring*

Especially like the 2nd cut of this EP, "Normal".


----------



## arthurs (Jan 28, 2009)

etcarroll said:


> I've heard three cuts off of this, I don't get it. Meh!


Yep, the cut Oliver James is a good demo cut, it will show what kind of decay and your system has and how well it can create space around his voice...if your gear is bright it will show it, or if it's right it's got good vocal timbre...the rest? I can live without....


----------



## django1 (Jan 28, 2009)

A couple of fun tunes on here...


----------



## arthurs (Jan 28, 2009)

Singer songwriter and guitarist in the vein of Nick Drake, beautifully recorded (I mean a really beautiful recording) simple songs with haunting melodies and harmonies...need to relax after a tough week? A good bottle of red and this disc will go a long way towards the cure...


----------



## bunnyma357 (Apr 19, 2008)

Nick Drake - Five Leaves Left









Richard Thompson - Starring as Henry the Human Fly (Newly Acquired Old Vinyl)









Various - Atlanta Pop Festival/Isle of Wight Festival (Newly Acquired Old Vinyl)










Jim C


----------



## koa (Feb 25, 2009)

django1 said:


> Diana Krall is a total mystery to me as is this group


That album cover reminds me of the old Pearls Before Swine ablum.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QPxpMVd0v4s


----------



## bunnyma357 (Apr 19, 2008)

Norman Greenbaum - Spirit in the Sky (Newly Acquired Old Vinyl)










Jim C


----------



## bunnyma357 (Apr 19, 2008)

koa said:


> That album cover reminds me of the old Pearls Before Swine ablum.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QPxpMVd0v4s


Fleet Foxes is from Netherlandish Proverbs by Pieter Bruegel the Elder

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netherlandish_Proverbs

The Pearls Before Swine one is from The Garden of Earthly Delights by Hieronymus Bosch 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Garden_of_Earthly_Delights

Both were painted in the 1500's and are from the Netherlands, I've seen the Bosch one in person, and it is an amazing the creepy, weird, yet somehow universal and iconic imagery that brings a nightmare to life. It kind of makes you wonder if they discovered some early form of LSD in the Netherlands in the 1500's - really surreal stuff.


Jim C


----------



## django1 (Jan 28, 2009)

Interesting...


----------



## bunnyma357 (Apr 19, 2008)

Portishead - Portishead










Jim C


----------



## Putz (Jan 28, 2009)

Only place you can find 5.1 music these days is on e-bay. This one came from Korea. Just ordered some Doors dvds from a guy in Mexico. Should have them next week. Looking forward to Morrison Hotel.


----------



## arthurs (Jan 28, 2009)

Love the Fagen and Becker choices, thanks for the motivation to put this on. Still the standard....


----------



## arthurs (Jan 28, 2009)

But first, I'm having some fun having SACD for the first time with this dcs player...pretty nice!

Oh yeah, I forgot my one line review...

It's James Taylor's brother, what do you THINK he sounds like? 

Sonics are exceptional....


----------



## arthurs (Jan 28, 2009)

Prog rock bands sprawling double disc of work with what was arguably their best lineup (Peter Gabriel and Steve Hackett still in) at what may have been the peak of their instrumental, lyrical and creative abilities....dark and beautiful, read the liner notes and enjoy....yep, you need this one on vinyl....

(Fly On A Windshield and Broadway Melody of 1974 is an extraordinary 1-2 punch)


----------



## chessman (Jan 31, 2009)

*Acoustic Alchemy* - The Very Best of Acoustic Alchemy

I put it on to do some speaker placement tweaking and got lost in the tunes ... :cloud9:


----------



## arthurs (Jan 28, 2009)

32 years later this sophmore solo outing from the Return To Forever guitar virtuoso still burns brightly...from the blinding fretwork and frenetic pace of "Race With Devil on a Spanish Highway" to the intimate majesty of his duet with Paco de Lucia on "Mediterranean Sundance" this is some fine fine work...


----------



## chessman (Jan 31, 2009)

arthurs said:


> 32 years later this sophmore solo outing from the Return To Forever guitar virtuoso still burns brightly...from the blinding fretwork and frenetic pace of "Race With Devil on a Spanish Highway" to the intimate majesty of his duet with Paco de Lucia on "Mediterranean Sundance" this is some fine fine work...


This is a wonderful CD. Bravo, Art.


----------



## droht (Sep 15, 2008)

SRV - Texas Flood











Stevie is one of those artists I listened to so much when I was younger that I almost disregard him today. Some killer tracks on this album.


----------



## blackzarg (Apr 19, 2009)

Beethoven's 9th.....the Adagio (mvt. 3) is just absolutely gorgeous singing from my ELT525M's =)

Herbert von Karajan and the Berlin Philharmonic is just absolutely one of my favorites.


----------



## django1 (Jan 28, 2009)

First Lamontagne for me. Great voice and feeling to this album. Which is his best?


----------



## arthurs (Jan 28, 2009)

django1 said:


> First Lamontagne for me. Great voice and feeling to this album. Which is his best?


I like his first one best but all of his discs are pretty enjoyable...


----------



## arthurs (Jan 28, 2009)

When it's just going to be that kind of day.... :biglaugh:


----------



## bunnyma357 (Apr 19, 2008)

Peter Murphy - Deep (Newly Acquired Old Vinyl)

This is much better than I remembered hearing on the radio when it came out, should have bought it back then.









Jim C


----------



## mannoiaj (Jun 23, 2009)

I've been listening to Dave Matthews & Ryan Reynolds live concert on Blu Ray alot lately. Its cool man. :yes: Also, some songs on nine inch nails live blu ray concert sound pretty cool too.


----------



## graphicguy (Jun 15, 2009)

Jethro said:


> I've been listening to Dave Matthews & Ryan Reynolds live concert on Blu Ray alot lately. Its cool man. :yes: Also, some songs on nine inch nails live blu ray concert sound pretty cool too.


Jethro....I use that Dave Mattews BD as a reference disk when people come over. Great BD. I'll have to check out that NIN disk.


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

*Re: Right This Minute!*

Artist: *Bert Jansch*

CD: *Jack Orion*

His third album from 1966. 










A much younger Bert Jansch from the Jack Orion album.






brucek


----------



## droht (Sep 15, 2008)

I've been watching the NBA playoffs on mute and cranking tunes on headphones all week. Great hoops, but I'm missing some vital sleep...

Jackson Browne - Solo Acoustic Vol. 1
Cowboy Junkies - The Trinity Session
Black Sabbath - Paranoid
Bonnie Raitt - Nick of Time
Iggy and The Stooges - Open Up and Bleed
Sonny Landreth - Live at Grant Street


----------



## etcarroll (Mar 17, 2008)

If only I had this much talent, how different my life would be..........

Artist: Rolling Stones 
Song: Wild Horses 
Album: Sticky Fingers


----------



## imported_edward (Jan 31, 2009)

Beatles


----------



## chessman (Jan 31, 2009)

*Herbie Mann and Phil Woods* - Beyond Brooklyn

Smooth jazz without being elevator music, a favorite Sunday morning piece with a wake up cup of coffee

Herbie Mann on flute and Phil Woods on sax is just a joy ...


----------



## chessman (Jan 31, 2009)

*Herbie Hancock* - The Essential Herbie Hancock

From Miles Davis' keyboard player to fusion ... what's not to like?


----------



## koa (Feb 25, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xPpQrCy8dQ8


----------



## Jason Brent (Mar 28, 2009)

koa said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xPpQrCy8dQ8


That was cool...


----------



## django1 (Jan 28, 2009)

koa said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xPpQrCy8dQ8


Thanks for that. You made me look to see if there were any Youtube videos of my nephew's group "Small World Project" : there are! Pretty good ukulele playing here. My nephew is on the right and that is a bass he is playing. Later on in the concert he plays a bass ukulele... From the Montreal Jazz Fest
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5RMqgWK5eX0


----------



## arthurs (Jan 28, 2009)

I'll stick with the theme...he is pretty amazing!


----------



## lalakersfan34 (Oct 31, 2007)

Porcupine Tree "In Absentia" DVD-A. Even though I don't have a DVD-A player, the 1.5 Mbps DTS track is still amazing.


----------



## arthurs (Jan 28, 2009)

Wow this is a great disc...a reworking of Rhapsody In Blue that will amaze you...big brassy and ballsy this disc will show you if your system is refined in the mids and highs...incredible....


----------



## chessman (Jan 31, 2009)

arthurs said:


> Wow this is a great disc...a reworking of Rhapsody In Blue that will amaze you...big brassy and ballsy this disc will show you if your system is refined in the mids and highs...incredible....


Cool! This is going on the buy list.


----------



## django1 (Jan 28, 2009)

I'm thinking about getting this as well but I'm not sure what "ballsy" means when used to describe a musical performance...:no clue: Also does this mean the title could be "Ballsy and Blue" or perhaps the more prosaic "Blue Balls"? Sorry, it's Saturday night around here:dizzy:...


arthurs said:


> Wow this is a great disc...a reworking of Rhapsody In Blue that will amaze you...big brassy and ballsy this disc will show you if your system is refined in the mids and highs...incredible....


----------



## arthurs (Jan 28, 2009)

I meant ballsy twofold.... 1 - it is a unique and daring improvisational take on this standard....B - the players have some chops and just go for it, they play with balls or "ballsy"..


----------



## chessman (Jan 31, 2009)

*Ramsey Lewis Trio* - Time Flies

New renditions of some of their "hits" as well as some classical pieces (at least to start from), with a dash of gospel and a pinch of pop. I don't like every cut ("Midnight at the Oasis" or "Estrellita"), but I really like a few of them, especially "Second Thoughts" (cello), "Hide and Seek" (drums) and "Last Dance" (flute). Ironically, I thought I was buying a "piano" cd. Ramsey is certainly in evidence, but my favorites are because of the work of his sidemen.


----------



## arthurs (Jan 28, 2009)

A swinging disc with come solid musicians on it..."GEORGE DUKE and JEFF LORBER, saxophonists GARY MEEK, BONEY JAMES, and KIRK WHALUM, drummer VINNIE COLAIUTA, trumpeter RICK BRAUN, and guitarists GANNIN ARNOLD and LEE RITENOUR." 

There's some players in that group.... :burgerking:


----------



## django1 (Jan 28, 2009)

Really nice, smooth melodious jazz. Just one tune I would qualify as herky jerky. A definite :thumbsup::thumbsup: even though the SQ could be better...


----------



## arthurs (Jan 28, 2009)

Late Sunday afternoon listening....


----------



## Jerrin7 (Sep 13, 2009)

My 9's are not here yet, but I'm listening to the best sounding CD I have ever heard. I'm serious. They remastered this one (import) and it sure shows. Simply sounds fantastic.


----------



## imported_edward (Jan 31, 2009)

Not going gently into this good Sunday night
:rock:


----------



## HAL (Sep 22, 2009)

Holst: The Planets, Sir Adrian Boult conducting the London Symphony Orchestra.

This is a very fine performance and very good recording. This is a must hear performance of this piece. Sir Adrian Boult was the first person to conduct the piece in 1919. This is a 1979 performance. He had 60 years to perfect it. Amazing.


----------



## graphicguy (Jun 15, 2009)

edward said:


> Not going gently into this good Sunday night
> :rock:


Nutti'n like a good dose of Southern Rock....:clapper:

....add Molly Hatchet, Marshall Tucker, and throw in some Charley Daniels just to round it out!!!!!!:rock:


----------



## arthurs (Jan 28, 2009)

Back to this one again....just great....


----------



## django1 (Jan 28, 2009)

They had her on the news here today. Apparently she sometimes uses the scatting to offset memory problems that resulted from her accident... I'm going easy on this as I don't want to wear it out before the concert...


arthurs said:


> Back to this one again....just great....


----------



## arthurs (Jan 28, 2009)

django1 said:


> They had her on the news here today. Apparently she sometimes uses the scatting to offset memory problems that resulted from her accident... I'm going easy on this as I don't want to wear it out before the concert...


I'm still pretty jealous about the concert....she has no dates for Texas... :hissyfit:


----------



## django1 (Jan 28, 2009)

Sorry about the concert :neener:.

Bill Evans "Waltz for Debby".

Great smooth, melodious jazz. I will gladly accept recommendations for this type of jazz. Educate me...


----------



## chessman (Jan 31, 2009)

*Joni Mitchell* - Court and Spark

For me, this CD has really stood the test of time.


----------



## paulfess (Sep 11, 2006)

*Shades of Chet *- Enrico Rava & Paolo Fresu 

1999 tribute to Chet Baker

1 Doodlin' 
2 My Funny Valentine 
3 Anthropology 
5 Doxy 
6 You Can't Go Home Again 
7 Line for Lyons 
8 Strike up the Band 
9 Donna 


Stefano Bollani Piano 
Paolo Fresu Trumpet
Roberto Gatto Drums 
Enzo Pietropaoli Contrabassoon 
Enrico Rava Trumpet


----------



## paulfess (Sep 11, 2006)

django1 said:


> Sorry about the concert :neener:.
> 
> Bill Evans "Waltz for Debby".
> 
> Great smooth, melodious jazz. I will gladly accept recommendations for this type of jazz. Educate me...


Brad Mehldau - The Art of the Trio series, Vol 4 and Vol 5 are the best IMHO. Young Pianist, influenced by Bill Evans, but overtime establishing his own style.
http://www.allmusic.com/cg/amg.dll?p=amg&sql=11:3ifixqegldte~T1


Brad Mehldau - piano
Larry Grenadier - bass
Jorge Rossy - drums​
PS 
The Shades of Chet in previous post is also quite entertaining although more upbeat, Chet Baker if you like trumpet excelled at Ballads and had a unique vocal style


----------



## django1 (Jan 28, 2009)

paulfess said:


> Brad Mehldau - The Art of the Trio series, Vol 4 and Vol 5 are the best IMHO. Young Pianist, influenced by Bill Evans, but overtime establishing his own style.
> http://www.allmusic.com/cg/amg.dll?p=amg&sql=11:3ifixqegldte~T1
> 
> Brad Mehldau - piano
> ...


I'll definitely check those out. You know the Bill Evans is from your suggestions. Thanks:salute:


----------



## kingdeezieav123refugee (Dec 6, 2008)

On vinyl.

When my parent's were young and in love (read before us kids came into the picture), they lived in an apartment on top of a record store. 

The owner and my father were great friends, and since my dad was an electrician, he would do little odds and ends here and there just to help out. 

This owner would give him free LPs every now and then. This vinyl is one of them.

Thing is, while a casual Billy Joel fan, my father listened to the album once or twice at most. 

I get a kick out of the fact that the album itself is 5 years older then I am. Its like a piece of family history. 

I took it out of the attic six or so months ago when I started to build my LP collection. Steam cleaned it, and aside from some deep seeded garbage that causes little pops every now and then, it sounds great!

Love Zanzibar, pretty groovy.


----------



## arthurs (Jan 28, 2009)

That's pretty cool KD, thanks for sharing that....



kingdeezieav123refugee said:


> On vinyl.
> 
> When my parent's were young and in love (read before us kids came into the picture), they lived in an apartment on top of a record store.
> 
> ...


----------



## arthurs (Jan 28, 2009)

Dual guitar players who shred but still keep a Spanish flavor to their playing...later discs are better, but I like this one as it's how I first heard them...


----------



## chessman (Jan 31, 2009)

*Eric Clapton* - Cream of Clapton

Still the best ...:cloud9:


----------



## droht (Sep 15, 2008)

Lou Reed - Rock'N'Roll Animal.


----------



## bunnyma357 (Apr 19, 2008)

Jeff Beck - Truth (CD - Remastered and Expanded)










Jim C


----------



## arthurs (Jan 28, 2009)

Collectors vinyl....Nuff said....


----------



## reed.hannebaum (Apr 21, 2006)

*Re: Right This Minute!*

Pyotr and Leonard at their Best


----------



## bunnyma357 (Apr 19, 2008)

Swervedriver - Raise










Jim C


----------



## bunnyma357 (Apr 19, 2008)

The Tragically Hip - Up to Here










Jim C


----------



## bunnyma357 (Apr 19, 2008)

Sister Double Happiness - Heart and Mind










Jim C


----------



## chessman (Jan 31, 2009)

arthurs said:


> Collectors vinyl....Nuff said....


I hate to admit it, but I do not "get" Coltrane.


----------



## mike_p (Jan 28, 2007)

chessman said:


> I hate to admit it, but I do not "get" Coltrane.


Similarly afflicted.


----------



## arthurs (Jan 28, 2009)

If you don't "get" Coltrane, Blue Train is the disc of his to own, easily his most accessible...


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: Right This Minute!*

THE GLINTING GEMS








"TUSK TASK: TSK, TSK, TSK"


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: Right This Minute!*

Dr. Horrible’s Sing-Along Blog


Hmmm,... does this count? Pretty good music, witty dialog,... entertaining!


----------



## arthurs (Jan 28, 2009)

John Wetton from King Crimson, Bill Bruford from Yes and many other stops, Allan Holdsworth and Eddie Jobson all joined together at the end of the 70's for this disc, which IMO is some of the better prog rock....


----------



## CAK (Mar 6, 2009)

Lisa Hannigan Revisited...

Art, this album has really grown on me and is in regular rotation...I say go for it, I think you'll be pleased. Lots of nuance, good tight lows nice vocals.


----------



## arthurs (Jan 28, 2009)

CAK said:


> Lisa Hannigan Revisited...
> 
> Art, this album has really grown on me and is in regular rotation...I say go for it, I think you'll be pleased. Lots of nuance, good tight lows nice vocals.



You reeled me in on this one now, it's gone for.....it will be in rotation by Friday!


----------



## CAK (Mar 6, 2009)

arthurs said:


> You reeled me in on this one now, it's gone for.....it will be in rotation by Friday!


Cool, let me know your thoughts...


----------



## CAK (Mar 6, 2009)

If you know Dire Straits than you know Mark Knopfler, I have every one of his solo albums...all phenomenal.


----------



## chessman (Jan 31, 2009)

*Stephane Grappelli* - Shades of Django

Wonderful electric violin


----------



## Kevin_Wadsworth (Apr 25, 2007)

The Tallis Scholars are excellent, but unfortunately choral music is the one area that I think my system underperforms, beit the speakers, electronics, or room.


----------



## Skiman (Feb 22, 2009)

I'm a little late to this party, but just had to share the incredible deal I got. Concord records, who apparently now own the Telarc label, recently had a sale on many of their SACDs. The sale was supposed to last until the end of June, but without any warning, they cut it off on 6/19. Not knowing this, I just got my order in that same day. Yesterday, 18 SACDs arrived at my house for the grand total, including delivery, of $101.66. That works out to $5.65 each! Most of the ones I selected were classical, with the remainder jazz. Tonight I think I'll start out with the soundtrack to Amadeus, by Sir Neville Marriner and the Academy of St. Martin in the Fields. The list price is $39.95, and someone is selling this on Ebay for $79.95!


----------



## Jerrin7 (Sep 13, 2009)

In remembrance: 1958-2009









Rest in peace


----------



## Jason Brent (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## Kevin_Wadsworth (Apr 25, 2007)

Skiman said:


> I'm a little late to this party, but just had to share the incredible deal I got. Concord records, who apparently now own the Telarc label, recently had a sale on many of their SACDs. The sale was supposed to last until the end of June, but without any warning, they cut it off on 6/19. Not knowing this, I just got my order in that same day. Yesterday, 18 SACDs arrived at my house for the grand total, including delivery, of $101.66. That works out to $5.65 each! Most of the ones I selected were classical, with the remainder jazz. Tonight I think I'll start out with the soundtrack to Amadeus, by Sir Neville Marriner and the Academy of St. Martin in the Fields. The list price is $39.95, and someone is selling this on Ebay for $79.95!


Good deal, Skiman! I wish it heard about it and gotten in.

I was in London a few years ago and walked past St. Martin in the Fields. thye were doing a concert the night after we were leaving town. I kicked myself for not planning better.


----------



## droht (Sep 15, 2008)

I've got my phones cranked way too loud on this tonight...


----------



## jpk (Feb 22, 2007)

*Re: Right This Minute!*

Genesis "A Trick of The Tale" DVD-A 
Nice recording and Surround Sound!
JPK


----------



## django1 (Jan 28, 2009)

Melody Gardot in concert. If you like the album you will love the concert. Outstanding!:applause:


----------



## keenween (Feb 12, 2008)

Lots of Beck through the system tonight.

Currently playing: Air - 10,000 Hz Legend


----------



## paulfess (Sep 11, 2006)

Yo-Yo Ma - *Soul Of The Tango - Music of Astor Piazzola *(1997)


----------



## bunnyma357 (Apr 19, 2008)

Golden Earring - Live (Old Vinyl)










Jim C


----------



## rumonkey2 (Jul 24, 2006)

*Packing and cleaning...*

...so inside most of the day.
Right now I have the changer loaded....and don't harsh me cause it's on random.:fryingpan:
LOL


----------



## arthurs (Jan 28, 2009)

Here's a change of pace...how about "What *is* my player tonight instead of what's on it?

Proud papa here....just an exquisite CDP....words fail me.


----------



## arthurs (Jan 28, 2009)

Okay, enough showing off, this is what I'm listening to....


----------



## mike_p (Jan 28, 2007)

Art,

Is the Vitus the dust has cleared winner of the latest crop?


----------



## arthurs (Jan 28, 2009)

Michael Perry said:


> Art,
> 
> Is the Vitus the dust has cleared winner of the latest crop?


The Vitus took on all comers Michael. It really is something. Nhan heard it against the dcs Puccini and we all pretty much preferred the Vitus pretty easily, not that the dcs isn't a hell of a player, it is, but that says alot about the Vitus.


----------



## HughACA (Aug 25, 2010)

I was going to say something about 'showing off' but you beat me to it. 


arthurs said:


> Okay, enough showing off, this is what I'm listening to....


----------



## arthurs (Jan 28, 2009)

Hugh said:


> I was going to say something about 'showing off' but you beat me to it.


You know I don't get prideful too often Hugh, but I am self-aware! :thumbsup:

I was just having a moment..... :goodvibes:


----------



## HughACA (Aug 25, 2010)

Yes I do. 


arthurs said:


> You know I don't get prideful too often Hugh, but I am self-aware! :thumbsup:
> 
> I was just having a moment..... :goodvibes:


----------



## chessman (Jan 31, 2009)

Mine is a Denon 3910 as a transport, a Perpetual Technology P-1A (D/D)with Speaker Only Correction software, and a Perpetual Technology P-3A (DAC) that has been modded by Empirical Audio. Not "Arthurs level" but sounds pretty **** good. :yes:


----------



## arthurs (Jan 28, 2009)

chessman said:


> Mine is a Denon 3910 as a transport, a Perpetual Technology P-1A (D/D)with Speaker Only Correction software, and a Perpetual Technology P-3A (DAC) that has been modded by Empirical Audio. Not "Arthurs level" but sounds pretty **** good. :yes:


Sounds like a really sweet setup! I've always wondered what the P-1A does, is it an upsampler of some kind? Can you share if/how you use SOCS and what you feel it does for your speakers and room? Steve Nugent does nice work, bet that DAC is a killer.


----------



## PhenomeNhan (Mar 4, 2008)

arthurs said:


> Sounds like a really sweet setup! I've always wondered what the P-1A does, is it an upsampler of some kind? Can you share if/how you use SOCS and what you feel it does for your speakers and room? Steve Nugent does nice work, bet that DAC is a killer.



Here's a good read from Stereophile, Art:

http://www.av123.com//images/docs/sterophilerev-jan2001.pdf?phpMyAdmin=YbJVjkIDoHbfGxM3KDJWoOYA8h9

I wonder why in the 2nd paragraph the demo was with a Vandersteen 2Ce? I thought Vandy speakers all have speaker correction built in?

Does the 3rd paragraph ring a bell?


----------



## arthurs (Jan 28, 2009)

PhenomeNhan said:


> Does the 3rd paragraph ring a bell?


That is friggin funny my friend....:whoopie:


----------



## arthurs (Jan 28, 2009)

Amazing album with two virtuoso guitarists


----------



## Stereodude (Feb 6, 2010)

arthurs said:


> That is friggin funny my friend....:whoopie:


The more things change the more they stay the same. :shiftyeyes:


----------



## arthurs (Jan 28, 2009)

Goal today is to listen, actually listen to the whole set end to end.....


----------



## Ronm1 (Apr 22, 2006)

A Deeper Blue - *Bruce Katz Band*


----------



## graphicguy (Jun 15, 2009)

Dug this out from a home made CD I burned....well.....a long time ago.

Don't have the album/CD art, but this will have to do....Oh Well!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KE4HGlmtOcg


----------



## graphicguy (Jun 15, 2009)

While we're at it.....may as well throw these out there....


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KE4HGlmtOcg

Some mullet rock.....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lMLnDuzgkjo


----------



## graphicguy (Jun 15, 2009)

Since I'm on a retro rock roll.....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pAVhKjsImeI

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=feEBEpDLTKI

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UD0jQH9OdwQ

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PdOJPmnaeuE

Not retro but a couple more artists I've been listening to.....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pV_eeDKzqlM

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u8FPwNDOd_I


----------



## arthurs (Jan 28, 2009)

arthurs said:


> Goal today is to listen, actually listen to the whole set end to end.....


Okay, I made it, and will never do that again....turns out I like my Reich in smaller doses....but he really does have some stuff that is amazing....


----------



## PhenomeNhan (Mar 4, 2008)

Tonight, it'll be this:











Earlier, it was this:


----------



## kingdeezieav123refugee (Dec 6, 2008)

Did this on vinyl tonight....breakin in that new Dodd Phono Preamp :whoopie:

This movie, as well as the song choices, are a topic of much heated debate. Most people I talked to utterly hated the movie and how the songs were utilized. 

Being a huge huge fan of the graphic novel, and being a sucker for what Snyder brings to the table in his adaptations, I loved the movie and the soundtrack. 

"Unforgettable" by Nat King Cole brought chills to my spine during the movie sequence; especially being as how The Comedian is my favorite character. 

Loved listening to it tonight; sitting alone in the listening room just relaxing.


----------



## imported_cedman1 (Apr 11, 2008)

PhenomeNhan said:


> Earlier, it was this:


Just heard this last night myself. Nice evolution from her. She seems to get better and better.


----------



## PhenomeNhan (Mar 4, 2008)

cedman1 said:


> Just heard this last night myself. Nice evolution from her. She seems to get better and better.


Oh yeah!!! I need to pop in her previous CDs for a spin.


----------



## arthurs (Jan 28, 2009)

Stoner jam master guitar great...relax with a Gin & Chronic and let Keller dazzle you....


----------



## Ronm1 (Apr 22, 2006)

Passe Avant - *Jacqui Mcshees Pentangle*


----------



## arthurs (Jan 28, 2009)

Do NOT doubt the sponge....


----------



## Jason Brent (Mar 28, 2009)

arthurs said:


> Do NOT doubt the sponge....


----------



## rumonkey2 (Jul 24, 2006)

*Just one, straight through....*










I know this isn't the original album cover... but....


----------



## chessman (Jan 31, 2009)

*Diana Krall* - The Girl In The Other Room


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: Right This Minute!*

One Bourbon, One Scotch, One Beer


----------



## chessman (Jan 31, 2009)

*Lee Ritenour* - Overtime


----------



## Ronm1 (Apr 22, 2006)

Astrat Weeks _live at the Hollywood Bowl_ - *Van Morrison*


----------



## rumonkey2 (Jul 24, 2006)

*Lotsa in and out 'round the music today...*

....so I've had palladia on this afternoon...
really liked the Who - Isle of Wight '70 and now we have Jefferson Airplane on...not sure where this footage is from but :thumbsup:

Oh, now I see it's Monterey Pop festival various...Janis doin' her thang at this moment...


----------



## carpediem (Mar 1, 2008)

arthurs said:


> Do NOT doubt the sponge....


Were you watching a Seinfeld episodes with one of Elaine's sponge worthy discussions?


----------



## Ronm1 (Apr 22, 2006)

Monterey Concerts - *Cal Tjader*

First disk has great audio/performances
2nd is disappointing audio wise


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: Right This Minute!*

The Legend.


----------



## rcarlton (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: Right This Minute!*

Françoise Hardy
the vogue years










Here are some pictures of her.




















Now:


----------



## Maximum kahuna (Mar 5, 2008)

Kings of Leon. May be as close to Lollapalooza as I get!


----------



## adamdivine (Jul 31, 2009)

Soundtrack for O'Brother Where Art Thou


----------



## arthurs (Jan 28, 2009)

I'm back! And I'm very proud of this next mini-review, my most minimal ever.... :whoopie:

....If Jack Johnson were a chick, this is how he'd sound...crack a cold Corona, dim the lights, spark yer fatty and enjoy ..... surf bums....


----------



## dwayland (Jul 3, 2008)

*Iced Earth - The Crucible Of Man*

Today was an Iced Earth day. And so was yesterday, and the day before that...
Not a single bad song on this album. Powerful and driving. Just what I needed to make it through today, yesterday and the day before that...

For a little sampling go here.


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: Right This Minute!*

Way under-rated,... but a whole bunch of fun and talented !!!!!


----------



## django1 (Jan 28, 2009)

This guy is new to me: Alexi Murdoch "Time Without Consequnce". I'd call it sophisticated folk with some trippy, hypnotic stuff. A very pleasant listen.


----------



## arthurs (Jan 28, 2009)

Amen, love this disc....



django1 said:


> This guy is new to me: Alexi Murdoch "Time Without Consequnce". I'd call it sophisticated folk with some trippy, hypnotic stuff. A very pleasant listen.


----------



## HAL (Sep 22, 2009)

Black Light Syndrome.

Dvorak 6th Symphony from HDTracks.

Arnold Overture from Reference Recordings HRx release. :thumbsup:


----------



## mike_p (Jan 28, 2007)

arthurs said:


> I'm back! And I'm very proud of this next mini-review, my most minimal ever.... :whoopie:
> 
> ....If Jack Johnson were a chick, this is how he'd sound...crack a cold Corona, dim the lights, spark yer fatty and enjoy ..... surf bums....



Sounds great except for the part where I have to drink bad beeroke:


----------



## droht (Sep 15, 2008)

John Scofield - A Go Go










Sco is a great entree into jazz guitar for the unitiated (like me). This album has got a nice funky edge to it.


----------



## droht (Sep 15, 2008)

The Who - Endless Wire. I've given this numerous plays, but just can't get into it. They just sound old and tired, which they are. Any Who fans like this disc?


----------



## chessman (Jan 31, 2009)

droht said:


> The Who - Endless Wire. I've given this numerous plays, but just can't get into it. They just sound old and tired, which they are. Any Who fans like this disc?


Not familiar with this one, but the antidote is "Who's Next?" :thumbsup:


----------



## droht (Sep 15, 2008)

chessman said:


> Not familiar with this one, but the antidote is "Who's Next?" :thumbsup:


 That would've worked. I had the same kind of thought, and went with 










Now have _Electric Ladyland_ at unhealthy SPL:











Getting no work done this morning. Maybe I'll rebound after a nice lunch. :eyebrows:


----------



## arthurs (Jan 28, 2009)

Droht made me do it....feelin rebellious tonight....


----------



## Ronm1 (Apr 22, 2006)

A Night at the Vangard(live) - *Kenny Burrell Trio*


----------



## arthurs (Jan 28, 2009)

Zero 7 meets Aimee Mann meets Feist....I feel pretty good about this find...


----------



## ribbonking (Mar 2, 2008)

arthurs said:


> Mellow and folky in the same vein as Nick Drake. Hypnotically calming....


Saw your comment and ordered Nick Drake's Pink Moon CD. I am listening to it now - excellent CD. 

Thanks for the tip, I'd never heard of him before. Plan on trying Alexi Murdoch as well.


----------



## django1 (Jan 28, 2009)

Alexi Murdoch. I hadn't realized that Arthurs did a post on this one. I thought I found this all by myself but Art put it in my brain... Even our mini reviews were similar :thumbsup:.


----------



## arthurs (Jan 28, 2009)

django1 said:


> Alexi Murdoch. I hadn't realized that Arthurs did a post on this one. I thought I found this all by myself but Art put it in my brain... Even our mini reviews were similar :thumbsup:.


You did find it all by yourself...I'm just the little voice in your head... :goodvibes:


----------



## django1 (Jan 28, 2009)

arthurs said:


> You did find it all by yourself...I'm just the little voice in your head... :goodvibes:


I don't mind the little voice but please, if it's recommending gear, keep it reasonably priced.. Must obey...:salute:


----------



## arthurs (Jan 28, 2009)

django1 said:


> I don't mind the little voice but please, if it's recommending gear, keep it reasonably priced.. Must obey...:salute:


 LOL, I am actually getting worried about recommending gear and the thought that I'll meet someone's wife someday and she'll be "oh, you're THAT Art" and then I get wailed on...:nervous:


----------



## imported_uw69 (Dec 6, 2008)

Miranda Lee Richards...


----------



## droht (Sep 15, 2008)

arthurs said:


> LOL, I am actually getting worried about recommending gear and the thought that I'll meet someone's wife someday and she'll be "oh, you're THAT Art" and then I get wailed on...:nervous:


I've been called "that guy with the fucking plasma" a couple of times by a couple of wives. None of that Texas gentility going on with the ladies up here...


----------



## django1 (Jan 28, 2009)

ribbonking said:


> Saw your comment and ordered Nick Drake's Pink Moon CD. I am listening to it now - excellent CD.
> 
> Thanks for the tip, I'd never heard of him before. Plan on trying Alexi Murdoch as well.


I was listening to Nick Drake today as well. Another of "my" finds.

Thanks Art.


----------



## arthurs (Jan 28, 2009)

django1 said:


> I was listening to Nick Drake today as well. Another of "my" finds.
> 
> Thanks Art.


Which disc?


----------



## django1 (Jan 28, 2009)

arthurs said:


> Which disc?


Pink Moon...


----------



## arthurs (Jan 28, 2009)

django1 said:


> Pink Moon...



Great disc, by far my overall favorite by him. If you read a bit on the history of it, he actually made it to **** off his record company who he owed one last album to. Foregoing his usual accompanying instruments on most of the tracks, he thought it would be unsellable. I happen to think it's one of the more prolific discs I have had the pleasure to own. "Horn" is a good example, it has so much emotion packed into just over a minute of a guy just plucking away on a guitar, mesmerizing. 

Check out "Made to Love Magic" as well. Some tracks are cruder sonically, but great material. "Tow The Line" is my single favorite Drake tune, and is on MTLM.


----------



## django1 (Jan 28, 2009)

arthurs said:


> Great disc, by far my overall favorite by him. If you read a bit on the history of it, he actually made it to **** off his record company who he owed one last album to. Foregoing his usual accompanying instruments on most of the tracks, he thought it would be unsellable. I happen to think it's one of the more prolific discs I have had the pleasure to own. "Horn" is a good example, it has so much emotion packed into just over a minute of a guy just plucking away on a guitar, mesmerizing.
> 
> Check out "Made to Love Magic" as well. Some tracks are cruder sonically, but great material. "Tow The Line" is my single favorite Drake tune, and is on MTLM.


Was listening to Pink Moon with my SO and we commented on how timeless it is. It could have been composed yesterday...


----------



## arthurs (Jan 28, 2009)

django1 said:


> Was listening to Pink Moon with my SO and we commented on how timeless it is. It could have been composed yesterday...


How true....


----------



## Ronm1 (Apr 22, 2006)

You two made me do it....

Fruit Tree - *Nick Drake*


----------



## arthurs (Jan 28, 2009)

Now check Damien Rice.....I'd start with "O"


----------



## binarylinguist (Aug 4, 2010)

arthurs said:


> Now check Damien Rice.....I'd start with "O"


:yes: Excellent choice. Great CD.


----------



## binarylinguist (Aug 4, 2010)

Listening to this at work:










Two Coins is a GREAT acoustic song.


----------



## chessman (Jan 31, 2009)

Kind of Blue - *Miles Davis*


----------



## django1 (Jan 28, 2009)

From the music from my psychiatrist file:










Thank you doctor!


----------



## Rondar (Jan 27, 2009)

Is anyone familiar with Scott Lavender? I happened to run across this link in another forum. If you click it then you can listen to a few samples of piano music. 

http://www.maiden-world.com/tribute-albums/the_piano_tribute_to_iron_maiden.html

Also, along this style of music, ie rock music that is played with alternative instruments, what do you guys recommend. I like this piano music a lot, but would be really cool to me for this to have a drum set, bass and acoustic guitar playing with this.


----------



## chessman (Jan 31, 2009)

*Dire Straits* - Sultans Of Swing: The Very Best Of Dire Straits


----------



## arthurs (Jan 28, 2009)

Two really good guitar players with Spanish and Mediterranean flavors....quite simply both the recording and instrumental virtuosity on this disc make it mind bogglingly good...seriously, own this disc for sure....


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2009)

arthurs said:


> Two really good guitar players with Spanish and Mediterranean flavors....quite simply both the recording and instrumental virtuosity on this disc make it mind bogglingly good...seriously, own this disc for sure....


Just listened to some of this on Amazon, really cool. Wonder why its $20+ bucks on amazon?

Arthurs, you come up with great stuff all the time I've never heard of, how do you find it?


----------



## arthurs (Jan 28, 2009)

Jackass said:


> Just listened to some of this on Amazon, really cool. Wonder why its $20+ bucks on amazon?
> 
> Arthurs, you come up with great stuff all the time I've never heard of, how do you find it?


You can get it at CD Baby as well...

I actually heard about this disc from a buddy of mine who knows I love acoustic guitar recordings...mostly I'm a music monger and scrounger....I find stuff by hearing it somewhere or about it from someone and tracking down who it is, etc. I've called many radio stations, asked at alot of restaraunts or stores about what is playing...my wife gets embarrassed by it, but I want to know! Worst ever was hauling *** back to our hotel in Hawaii so I could call what turned out to be the local community college jazz station and find out a track they were playing that we heard on our rental car radio, had to ask the front desk what the call letters for the station meant, etc.

And pay attention at GTG's or shows like RMAF and CES, lots of good music playing there, you just have to ask who it is...

Also, if you follow the "also recommended" paths at places like Amazon, CD Baby and others, it can lead you to some interesting stuff. Believe me, there are as many misses as hits though...I own a lot of cd's that didn't pan out like I thought they would... :-(


----------



## arthurs (Jan 28, 2009)

As an example, I found this one while looking for the Kapsalis Duo disc...it's a keeper....


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2009)

arthurs said:


> You can get it at CD Baby as well...
> 
> I actually heard about this disc from a buddy of mine who knows I love acoustic guitar recordings...mostly I'm a music monger and scrounger....I find stuff by hearing it somewhere or about it from someone and tracking down who it is, etc. I've called many radio stations, asked at alot of restaraunts or stores about what is playing...my wife gets embarrassed by it, but I want to know! Worst ever was hauling *** back to our hotel in Hawaii so I could call what turned out to be the local community college jazz station and find out a track they were playing that we heard on our rental car radio, had to ask the front desk what the call letters for the station meant, etc.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the tips Arthurs, you got me interested in the Latin acoustic guitar with your Rodrigo y gabriela selection.


----------



## imported_m-fine (Mar 15, 2008)

arthurs said:


> You can get it at CD Baby as well...
> 
> I actually heard about this disc from a buddy of mine who knows I love acoustic guitar recordings...mostly I'm a music monger and scrounger....I find stuff by hearing it somewhere or about it from someone and tracking down who it is, etc. I've called many radio stations, asked at alot of restaraunts or stores about what is playing...my wife gets embarrassed by it, but I want to know! Worst ever was hauling *** back to our hotel in Hawaii so I could call what turned out to be the local community college jazz station and find out a track they were playing that we heard on our rental car radio, had to ask the front desk what the call letters for the station meant, etc.
> 
> ...


You need an iPhone and Shazam. Just let it listen to the song and it will tell you title artist and album. Your wife will be overjoyed!


----------



## arthurs (Jan 28, 2009)

m-fine said:


> You need an iPhone and Shazam. Just let it listen to the song and it will tell you title artist and album. Your wife will be overjoyed!



I kind of like the legwork and research...I'm a bit off in some ways...okay, before Hugh says it, I am more than a bit off in many ways...:applause:


----------



## arthurs (Jan 28, 2009)

Jackass said:


> Thanks for the tips Arthurs, you got me interested in the Latin acoustic guitar with your Rodrigo y gabriela selection.


I'm actually going to see Rodrigo Y Gabriela next month, I'm really looking forward to it!


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2009)

arthurs said:


> I'm actually going to see Rodrigo Y Gabriela next month, I'm really looking forward to it!


Are they comming to Dallas/Fort worth?


----------



## arthurs (Jan 28, 2009)

Jackass said:


> Are they comming to Dallas/Fort worth?


Yep, House of Blues on October 19th. Maybe we can get a group to go?


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2009)

arthurs said:


> Yep, House of Blues on October 19th. Maybe we can get a group to go?


I bummed when saw 10/19 was on a Monday, didn't think I could swing getting the days off for a trip to Dallas. Then I looked at their tour schedule and see they are going to be here in Austin the next day!:clapper:

Looks like I need to check with Arthurs for both music and concert tips.

BTW, the new Rodrigo Y Gabriela cd will be released Tuesday and $7.99 at Best Buy.


----------



## mike_p (Jan 28, 2007)

arthurs said:


> Zero 7 meets Aimee Mann meets Feist....I feel pretty good about this find...


Art,

One of a few that I bought just off the reco, no samples, wanted the surprise. This is everything pop music should be; engaging, smart, and good musicians to boot.

Another good catch, another good reason to buy you a drink next time I see you.


----------



## arthurs (Jan 28, 2009)

Michael Perry said:


> Art,
> 
> One of a few that I bought just off the reco, no samples, wanted the surprise. This is everything pop music should be; engaging, smart, and good musicians to boot.
> 
> Another good catch, another good reason to buy you a drink next time I see you.


I won't be sick next time in Vegas Michael, we'll have that drink for sure! I really like track 9 "Everbody Knows"

I have a few more new discoveries I've ben getting into that I will try to post later tonight or tomorrow...I'm off to play cards right now...


----------



## arthurs (Jan 28, 2009)

Jackass said:


> BTW, the new Rodrigo Y Gabriela cd will be released Tuesday and $7.99 at Best Buy.


Yep, 11:11 The preview cuts sound pretty good....


----------



## arthurs (Jan 28, 2009)

Here's one I really like right now. Delta bluesy country with baritone sax....sound crazy? It's really pretty cool, and sonically good. Definitely worth a few listens.


----------



## arthurs (Jan 28, 2009)

Not new or anything for sure, but I have always found this to be a **** fun but talented set of musicians playing at a peak together...lightning in a bottle...


----------



## imported_m-fine (Mar 15, 2008)

arthurs said:


> Not new or anything for sure, but I have always found this to be a **** fun but talented set of musicians playing at a peak together...lightning in a bottle...


The movie is coming out on Blue Ray in November!


----------



## HughACA (Aug 25, 2010)

Can we make a bet on that?


arthurs said:


> *I won't be sick next time in Vegas* Michael, we'll have that drink for sure! I really like track 9 "Everbody Knows"
> 
> I have a few more new discoveries I've ben getting into that I will try to post later tonight or tomorrow...I'm off to play cards right now...


----------



## arthurs (Jan 28, 2009)

Hugh said:


> Can we make a bet on that?


I'll go easy on you during these difficult times GMH, but you name the bet and we're on! :assshake:


----------



## PhenomeNhan (Mar 4, 2008)




----------



## jvgillow (Sep 14, 2006)

Republic Tigers - Keep Color


----------



## imported_obie_fl (Apr 13, 2008)

Been through Sgt Pepper, White Album Disk 1, and Past Masters Disc 2 so far. Mono is the way to go although I may still get the stereo box too. I think it is time to throw out all my old Dr Ebbetts boots. :thumbsup:


----------



## HughACA (Aug 25, 2010)

Thank YOU for YOUR understanding SA.

I'm WAY down but NOT out. 

How about dinner?


arthurs said:


> I'll go easy on you during these difficult times GMH, but you name the bet and we're on! :assshake:


----------



## Jonathon Janusz (Nov 22, 2008)

What's in my CDP (in the car): Sick Puppies - Tri-Polar. . .

and in other sort of good news, I got in on the pre-sale for tickets to TSO at the Bradley Center in December - a pair of tickets on the floor, right in the sweet spot of the sound system (if their rig is similar to the one they used last year at this venue). It took about fifteen minutes of playing with the random ticketmaster thingy to get it to cough up some good seats.


----------



## arthurs (Jan 28, 2009)

Hugh said:


> Thank YOU for YOUR understanding SA.
> 
> I'm WAY down but NOT out.
> 
> How about dinner?



Okay, dinner it is! So the bet is I will not be sick at CES in January 2010. If I am I have to buy you dinner, if I'm not you have to buy me dinner...shall we agree on Del Frisco's with a $150 per bottle limit on reds? :huge:

(P.S. Hopefully you know you have been in our hearts and thoughts more than usual these past days...)


----------



## HughACA (Aug 25, 2010)

You're on. 

Thanks SA for YOUR thoughts.



arthurs said:


> Okay, dinner it is! So the bet is I will not be sick at CES in January 2010. If I am I have to buy you dinner, if I'm not you have to buy me dinner...shall we agree on Del Frisco's with a $150 per bottle limit on reds? :huge:
> 
> (P.S. Hopefully you know you have been in our hearts and thoughts more than usual these past days...)


----------



## HughACA (Aug 25, 2010)

Picked up *11:11* yesterday.

It's pretty good, especially the bonus dvd.:thumbsup:


----------



## arthurs (Jan 28, 2009)

Hugh said:


> Picked up *11:11* yesterday.
> 
> It's pretty good, especially the bonus dvd.:thumbsup:


Mine came yesterday, but so did the Beatles Remasters, so I went Beatles!


----------



## binarylinguist (Aug 4, 2010)

Hugh said:


> Picked up *11:11* yesterday.
> 
> It's pretty good, especially the bonus dvd.:thumbsup:


Me too. Plus the new 16volt.


----------



## Skiman (Feb 22, 2009)

obie_fl said:


> Been through Sgt Pepper, White Album Disk 1, and Past Masters Disc 2 so far. Mono is the way to go although I may still get the stereo box too. I think it is time to throw out all my old Dr Ebbetts boots. :thumbsup:


I put on Let it Be (stereo version) late last night, intending to just listen to the first few songs. Of course, I was immediately spellbound, and simply could not stop until it was finished. 

And I hear many say the mono version(s) are somehow better!


----------



## arthurs (Jan 28, 2009)

Nothing, the system has been boxed up for storage.... :crying:


----------



## Jason Brent (Mar 28, 2009)

arthurs said:


> Nothing, the system has been boxed up for storage.... :crying:


What???


----------



## reed.hannebaum (Apr 21, 2006)

*Re: Right This Minute!*

An amazing guitar player








Biggest pop star from Mali, West Africa


----------



## reed.hannebaum (Apr 21, 2006)

*Re: Right This Minute!*

Another performer from Mali








A terrific blues player


----------



## chessman (Jan 31, 2009)

Since arthurs' system is down, I put on Who's Next and and "turned it to 11" so he could hear it, too.


----------



## Jason Brent (Mar 28, 2009)

chessman said:


> Since arthurs' system is down, I put on Who's Next and and "turned it to 11" so he could hear it, too.


:rlmfao:





sorry art :tiny:


----------



## arthurs (Jan 28, 2009)

chessman said:


> Since arthurs' system is down, I put on Who's Next and and "turned it to 11" so he could hear it, too.


You da man Randy! :biglaugh:


----------



## arthurs (Jan 28, 2009)

Jason said:


> What???



Had to move everything out, first step in the room remodel is the floor being torn up so it can be rebraced, then 3/4" plywood, an acoustic treatment layer, then another layer of 3'4" plywood, the pad and new carpet...


----------



## bunnyma357 (Apr 19, 2008)

arthurs said:


> Had to move everything out, first step in the room remodel is the floor being torn up so it can be rebraced, then 3/4" plywood, an acoustic treatment layer, then another layer of 3'4" plywood, the pad and new carpet...


I hope adding another 3'4" of plywood to the floor doesn't decrease the room dimensions too much - I'm picturing the the half floor in "Becoming John Malkovich" or the 18" Stonehenge in Spinal tap. 


Jim C


----------



## arthurs (Jan 28, 2009)

bunnyma357 said:


> I hope adding another 3'4" of plywood to the floor doesn't decrease the room dimensions too much - I'm picturing the the half floor in "Becoming John Malkovich" or the 18" Stonehenge in Spinal tap.
> 
> 
> Jim C


I'm actually giving up a full inch to the redone floor and another 1/2" to the new pad and carpet..that will make my ceiling height about 10'4" after we're done...


----------



## CAK (Mar 6, 2009)

*Katie Melua*










Awesome stuff, especially the remake of the Cure song 'Just Like Heaven'...


----------



## django1 (Jan 28, 2009)

In solidarity with Art, nothing in my player.


:kissass:


----------



## dbeng (Mar 5, 2008)

View attachment 1076


It's been a while since I listened to this old favorite. This is the first time listening to it on my x-statiks with dual MFWs filling out the bottom end.:biglaugh:

Dan


----------



## arthurs (Jan 28, 2009)

django1 said:


> In solidarity with Art, nothing in my player.
> 
> 
> :kissass:



Your kung fu is strong.....


----------



## chessman (Jan 31, 2009)

arthurs said:


> Your kung fu is strong.....


You mean Canuckfu :scratchchin:


----------



## arthurs (Jan 28, 2009)

chessman said:


> You mean Canuckfu :scratchchin:


Canuck Fu it is.... :thumbsup:

Can't wait to get home tonight, apparently the room is gutted already....:crying:


----------



## django1 (Jan 28, 2009)

arthurs said:


> Can't wait to get home tonight, apparently the room is gutted already....:crying:


So?... Too traumatized to share?oke:


----------



## Jason Brent (Mar 28, 2009)

django1 said:


> So?... Too traumatized to share?oke:


----------



## arthurs (Jan 28, 2009)

Not too traumatized...old floor is out, bracing is done, 3/4" plywood is down, acoustic layer is down, second 3/4" plywood is down....only hardwood and sanding and staining left on the floor....ceiling soffits are framed, door frames have been raised...moving along briskly...electrician starts tomorrow...there's some other things in progress, but at least some of this has to be a surprise for you guys! :thumbsup:


----------



## chessman (Jan 31, 2009)

Watching Robert Plant and Alison Kraus on Palladia (5.1 Dolby). I bought their CD and was iffy about it, but for some reason this show is fascinating. Maybe its the obvious affection that they have for each other.


----------



## binarylinguist (Aug 4, 2010)

I know this has been mentioned before, but I am planning to go see her next weekend so its worth another mention. Gotta love the Stanford-educated Software Engineer. :woo:


----------



## rcarlton (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: Right This Minute!*

*John Fogerty*
The Blue Ridge Rangers
Rides Again


----------



## arthurs (Jan 28, 2009)

Still silent here.....second layer of 1/2" sheetrock went in today, taping, mudding and texture happens Monday, hardwood begins to go in Tuesday....man, I miss my system....but the future's so bright, I gott wear shades....:goodvibes:


----------



## mike_p (Jan 28, 2007)

arthurs said:


> Still silent here.....second layer of 1/2" sheetrock went in today, taping, mudding and texture happens Monday, hardwood begins to go in Tuesday....man, I miss my system....but the future's so bright, I gott wear shades....:goodvibes:


I can't wait to see the pictures Art.


----------



## mike_p (Jan 28, 2007)

Art,

Listened to a couple more of your finds this week Kieran Kane & Guitar Duo:

I think I played Shadow Thief over and over for about an hour from the latter. 

Digging the baritone sax on the former.


----------



## StereoClarity (Apr 22, 2008)

*Re: Right This Minute!*










If you've never hear Bella Fleck and the Fleck Stones you gotta pick up some of their recordings. VERY well recorded and extremely dynamic.


----------



## Jason Brent (Mar 28, 2009)

Found some new music that I'm really digging right now.









English mariachi. This is The Bronx group, and in the mariachi album the bass player plays the trumpet....does a pretty good job, too.


----------



## chessman (Jan 31, 2009)

*Alan Parsons Project* - I Robot

Man, I had forgotten how sweet this CD is. :cloud9:


----------



## mike_p (Jan 28, 2007)

Sarah Jarosz - Song Up in Her Head 
Folksy newgrass goodness from a 17 yr. old Texas prodigy, and a great cover of The Decemberists "Shankill Butchers"


----------



## mike_p (Jan 28, 2007)

One of Art's finds from a few pages back but it's good enough to warrant another mention. Do yourself a favor and get this one, it will be at the top of the playlist when I get my LS6.



arthurs said:


> Here's one I really like right now. Delta bluesy country with baritone sax....sound crazy? It's really pretty cool, and sonically good. Definitely worth a few listens.


----------



## mike_p (Jan 28, 2007)

Bluesy & soulful...took the lights down low...sipped a Sam Adam's Octoberfest and wished I didn't have a Commercial Driver's License.


----------



## arthurs (Jan 28, 2009)

Michael Perry said:


> Sarah Jarosz - Song Up in Her Head
> Folksy newgrass goodness from a 17 yr. old Texas prodigy, and a great cover of The Decemberists "Shankill Butchers"


Wow, this sounds killer Michael, thanks for the post on her! I already ordered it, because someday I WILL hear music in my room again! :biglaugh:


----------



## droht (Sep 15, 2008)

arthurs said:


> Wow, this sounds killer Michael, thanks for the post on her! I already ordered it, because someday I WILL hear music in my room again! :biglaugh:


Art, no secondary system? This seems like it would have been the perfect opp to pick up a nice pair of bookshelves to tide you over. I seem to recall some Tiny Dancers on sale in the classifieds...


----------



## Ronm1 (Apr 22, 2006)

Been in a Hires mood last few days....

If I could remember my name - *David Crosby* and friends _dvda_
Vivaldi Four seasons - *Janine Jansen* _Sacd_
Beethoven Sonatas - *Rubinstein* _Sacd living stereo reissue_
On the Threshold of a Dream - *Moody Blues* _Sacd_
Almost Like Being in Jazz - *Hugh Masekela* _dvda 2ch_
Way Out West - *Sonny Rollins* _dvda 2ch 192_


----------



## arthurs (Jan 28, 2009)

droht said:


> Art, no secondary system? This seems like it would have been the perfect opp to pick up a nice pair of bookshelves to tide you over. I seem to recall some Tiny Dancers on sale in the classifieds...


Nope, never have had a secondary system....

Do one thing...focus everything on it....do it very well.... :huge:


----------



## droht (Sep 15, 2008)

arthurs said:


> Nope, never have had a secondary system....
> 
> Do one thing...focus everything on it....do it very well.... :huge:


I like the focus, but I have often been served well by "always have a plan B" as well.

I don't think headphones could ever be my first choice in listening, but they are a nice alternative as well. You could put together a nice portable rig that could be your secondary "system" as well.

Like everyone else I'm waiting to see pix and read impressions of your new room. Most of us would strive for and never attain what you had before, so the idea of plowing it under and starting over is pretty wild.


----------



## arthurs (Jan 28, 2009)

droht said:


> I like the focus, but I have often been served well by "always have a plan B" as well.
> 
> I don't think headphones could ever be my first choice in listening, but they are a nice alternative as well. You could put together a nice portable rig that could be your secondary "system" as well.
> 
> Like everyone else I'm waiting to see pix and read impressions of your new room. Most of us would strive for and never attain what you had before, so the idea of plowing it under and starting over is pretty wild.


I had a really nice headphone setup a few years ago, but never used it much so I sold it off. May need to try that again....thanks for the prompt.

I am admittedly a bit nervous about the plowing it under approach I took to this, but as I'm seeing things coming together, and even hearing the room without full treatment, but with 2 inches thicker new floor and double drywall, I'm getting excited about the possibility I may have been on to something to approach it like this. I will say hiring an acoustic engineer is the smartest move I've made. The collaboration has been a blast and he frankly has added a few things I would have never thought to do on my own, and the drawings have treatment placements a bit different than what I would have done, or even what other "industry expert" manufacturers were suggesting... we'll see, maybe it will be a total bust! :biglaugh:

There will definitely be pics when we're completely done, most likely mid-December as some of the treatments are custom made and take 8-10 weeks for production...we'll be in listening mode probably mid-November with the room partially treated, probably some pictures of that when we get there.


----------



## Hawkeyejw (Jan 27, 2011)

Keeping me company during work this afternoon:

*The Kooks -* Inside In / Inside Out










*Muse - *The Resistance


----------



## HughACA (Aug 25, 2010)

Thanks to SH, I am enjoying this right now.:thumbsup:


----------



## Jon Liu (May 21, 2007)

Had this CD for a while, but I just cannot get enough of it...










Tool - 10,000 Days


----------



## mike_p (Jan 28, 2007)

arthurs said:


> Wow, this sounds killer Michael, thanks for the post on her! I already ordered it, because someday I WILL hear music in my room again! :biglaugh:


Cool, my best ever one line review sells a CD.


----------



## Hawkeyejw (Jan 27, 2011)

Michael Perry said:


> Cool, my best ever one line review sells a CD.


I'm now enjoying this album as well thanks to you. Cool sound, reminds me of the movie O Brother Where Art Thou.


----------



## django1 (Jan 28, 2009)

I keep listening to these two over and over and over


----------



## arthurs (Jan 28, 2009)

friggin love both those discs....friggin miss hearing both those discs....



django1 said:


> I keep listening to these two over and over and over


----------



## django1 (Jan 28, 2009)

arthurs said:


> friggin love both those discs....friggin miss hearing both those discs....


Sorry Art, I didn't want to rub it in! Does it make you feel any better if I say I've been listening to these guys in my truck?


----------



## Hawkeyejw (Jan 27, 2011)

django1 said:


> Sorry Art, I didn't want to rub it in! Does it make you feel any better if I say I've been listening to these guys in my truck?


What's the second one?


----------



## mike_p (Jan 28, 2007)

hawkeyejw said:


> What's the second one?


Alexi Murdoch - Time Without Consequence


----------



## snowmanick (Oct 16, 2007)

I've been having a blast with Janis Joplin "Live At Winterpark '68" today. The bulk of the recording is just alright but the guitar solo in "Piece Of Your Heart" is incredible on my Grado's. 

Sometimes you forget to care too much about all the technical stuff and just love the music, that's when this hobby is really fun for me.

Also, Art, just because the room is don doesn't mean you can't have fun with a decent headphone rig.


----------



## arthurs (Jan 28, 2009)

Thanks for the support guys, I really need to stop bitching about it....done. Only 3 more weeks....:whoopie:


----------



## Hawkeyejw (Jan 27, 2011)

Michael Perry said:


> Alexi Murdoch - Time Without Consequence


Thanks!


----------



## Ronm1 (Apr 22, 2006)

Fruit Tree - *Nick Drake*


----------



## Jason Brent (Mar 28, 2009)

Glitch Mob:


----------



## Ronm1 (Apr 22, 2006)

Nothing but the Water - *Grace Potter and the Nocturnals*
Getz/Gilberto _K2HD_
Getz/Gilberto #2


----------



## django1 (Jan 28, 2009)

I must have listened to the opening tune about twelve times in my truck today:rock:


----------



## binarylinguist (Aug 4, 2010)

If you haven't heard this young girl yet, go check it out.


----------



## arthurs (Jan 28, 2009)

Big fan of the Brushfire Records Label and this sounds like another winner! Great find, thanks for the post! :thumbsup:


----------



## chessman (Jan 31, 2009)

Arthurs, is your room done yet? I auditioned some Wilson Audio Sophia's the other day in a terrible set-up and I kept thinking if they would only do a tenth of what you did for your old room they would increase sales by 400%. Hope you are "in tune" soon.


----------



## django1 (Jan 28, 2009)

Patrick Watson "Close to Paradise"

Montreal group that has been getting deserved rave reviews. Here's one of my favs of the album .
http://www.flixya.com/video/375414/Patrick_Watson_-_Luscious_Life

14 $ well spent...


----------



## arthurs (Jan 28, 2009)

chessman said:


> Arthurs, is your room done yet? I auditioned some Wilson Audio Sophia's the other day in a terrible set-up and I kept thinking if they would only do a tenth of what you did for your old room they would increase sales by 400%. Hope you are "in tune" soon.


Getting close. They finished the wood floor today, carpets go in next week, lighting and electrical are Wednesday and then we're only waiting on all the final acoustic treatments (some from RPG and some from a specialty builder) which are supposed to ship next week and be installed the faollowing week. Then it will likely take a few days to move everything back in and get set up. Won't be long now.  Thanks for checking and for the kind words about the previous room, hopefully the new one lives up to the hype! :whoopie:


----------



## Ronm1 (Apr 22, 2006)

Blues Union - *Joe Beard/Ronnie Earl*
Midnight Blue - *Kenny Burrell* _RVG_


----------



## Jason Brent (Mar 28, 2009)

*New Electronic/IDM*

Bil Bless: Life Mechanism 1 of 2


----------



## Ronm1 (Apr 22, 2006)

The Hunter - *Jennifer Warnes*
A Salty Dog, Broken Barricades - *Procul Harum * _K2HD's_


----------



## Hawkeyejw (Jan 27, 2011)

Listening to the self titled debut album from *The XX* during work today - interesting band, I've heard them called everything from R&B to Pop to Indie. They sound closest to Indie to me, but overall a pretty interesting album. There's a lot of subtlety to the music in this album, I'm looking forward to listening to it on a real system rather than earbuds!


----------



## Hawkeyejw (Jan 27, 2011)

Pushing through the late part of the workday with *Locos Por Juana - La Verdad*. Quintessential Miami sound, I try to see them live as much as possible.


----------



## toddbagwell (Dec 21, 2007)

an older album, but one of my favorites


----------



## Ronm1 (Apr 22, 2006)

As your mind Flies by - *Rare Bird*
Secret Voyage - *Blackmore's Night*


----------



## arthurs (Jan 28, 2009)

Gettin a little relaxed on the mini-reviews fellas.... :stirthepot:


----------



## Hawkeyejw (Jan 27, 2011)

arthurs said:


> Gettin a little relaxed on the mini-reviews fellas.... :stirthepot:


Does that mean you want to hear more, Art? Because if so, I can certainly bore you with more of my thoughts and opinions on the albums I post! :ufo:


----------



## arthurs (Jan 28, 2009)

hawkeyejw said:


> Does that mean you want to hear more, Art? Because if so, I can certainly bore you with more of my thoughts and opinions on the albums I post! :ufo:


I always want to hear more! :thumbsup:


----------



## Hawkeyejw (Jan 27, 2011)

arthurs said:


> I always want to hear more! :thumbsup:


Fair enough! I'll keep that in mind.


----------



## Hawkeyejw (Jan 27, 2011)

Ok Art, just for you... :raspberry:

Listening to the self titled disc from another local Miami favorite today at work, *Suenalo*. If you are a fan of the show Dexter and you like any of the local music they sometimes feature, you'll like this album (and one of my prior recommendations, Locos Por Juana).

How to describe their sound... it's quite a mix. Afro-cuban? Latin? R&B? Hip-hop? Yes, all of these. I love to go see these guys play, because the energy they bring is contagious. I have a hard time sitting still sitting in front of my laptop at work listening to this music. The drums and horns featured on this disc are outstanding. 

Some other things you'll hear on this album:
- Steel drums
- Violin
- Very solid guitar work

I would absolutely LOVE to hear this album on some LS's. The dynamics present in this music are one of the main reasons I love hearing them live so much. It would be very cool indeed if you could re-create that at home!


----------



## Ronm1 (Apr 22, 2006)

Brahms|Tchaikovsky violin concertos - *Heifetz CSO* _Living Stereo hybrid_


----------



## mike_p (Jan 28, 2007)

hawkeyejw said:


> Listening to the self titled debut album from *The XX* during work today - interesting band, I've heard them called everything from R&B to Pop to Indie. They sound closest to Indie to me, but overall a pretty interesting album. There's a lot of subtlety to the music in this album, I'm looking forward to listening to it on a real system rather than earbuds!


Thanks for the reco hawkeye, I really like this one. "mumblecore boy-girl lyrics" over some good chill-out music. Very cool, some synth drops that will give you LS owners a chance to hear if your speakers really can overload the room with bass.


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: Right This Minute!*

Beautiful harmonies.


----------



## reed.hannebaum (Apr 21, 2006)

*Re: Right This Minute!*

Kalinnikov was a very talented but unknow Russian composer


----------



## Lordoftherings (Feb 8, 2009)

*Re: Right This Minute!*

Various Jazz music, from Jazz Seattle radio station (88.5 FM).


----------



## arthurs (Jan 28, 2009)

....and we're back!

This one is hard to describe...an alamagm of genres rooted in bluegrass with a top notch band...good stuff!


----------



## arthurs (Jan 28, 2009)

Singer/songwriter of the newer school (sounds like a bit folkier Alexi Murdoch) Go ahead, put on track 5 "See it All" and I dare you not to tap your feet and sing along....


----------



## sandbagger (Oct 10, 2009)

watched Bela Fleck throw down your heart last night with the parents, really nice dvd

http://www.throwdownyourheart.com/


----------



## Hawkeyejw (Jan 27, 2011)

Michael Perry said:


> Thanks for the reco hawkeye, I really like this one. "mumblecore boy-girl lyrics" over some good chill-out music. Very cool, some synth drops that will give you LS owners a chance to hear if your speakers really can overload the room with bass.


Just saw your response, glad you like it Michael!


----------



## arthurs (Jan 28, 2009)

A morning for Celtic women...two of the most beautiful voices and recordings you'll ever hear...


----------



## Ronm1 (Apr 22, 2006)

Auryn's Beethoven - The Auryn Series Sting Quartets Vol 1 of 4*Auryn Quartet* _Tacet_


----------



## reed.hannebaum (Apr 21, 2006)

*Re: Right This Minute!*

Great Sounding Jazz


----------



## Lordoftherings (Feb 8, 2009)

*Re: Right This Minute!*

Various New Age music, from 88.9 FM stereo, French station from Victoria, but Montreal, Quebec affiliation based.


----------



## Jonathon Janusz (Nov 22, 2008)

3OH!3 - "Want" got ripped to the computer over the weekend. Sure, quality musical subs can make a very moving experience of organ music, but sometimes I wonder if my rythmiks weren't purpose-built for heavy synthesized electronic music. It still amazes me that there are so many people that don't realize how good their CDs really are, having never unchained them from an ipod. . .


----------



## arthurs (Jan 28, 2009)

Downloaded this tonight Hawk, great recommendation!



hawkeyejw said:


> Ok Art, just for you... :raspberry:
> 
> Listening to the self titled disc from another local Miami favorite today at work, *Suenalo*. If you are a fan of the show Dexter and you like any of the local music they sometimes feature, you'll like this album (and one of my prior recommendations, Locos Por Juana).
> 
> ...


----------



## arthurs (Jan 28, 2009)

I cannot recommend this disc strongly enough, trippy folk, this disc is just killer



arthurs said:


> Singer/songwriter of the newer school (sounds like a bit folkier Alexi Murdoch) Go ahead, put on track 5 "See it All" and I dare you not to tap your feet and sing along....


----------



## Hawkeyejw (Jan 27, 2011)

arthurs said:


> Downloaded this tonight Hawk, great recommendation!


Glad you like it Art! I'm quite envious that you get to hear it on the 9's! I have to chase them around the local bars to get the same effect :smoke1:

Listening to the Fink album right now, _really_ digging it so far.


----------



## Hawkeyejw (Jan 27, 2011)

Jonathon Janusz said:


> 3OH!3 - "Want" got ripped to the computer over the weekend. Sure, quality musical subs can make a very moving experience of organ music, but sometimes I wonder if my rythmiks weren't purpose-built for heavy synthesized electronic music. It still amazes me that there are so many people that don't realize how good their CDs really are, having never unchained them from an ipod. . .


don't trust a ho... :ufo:


----------



## Ronm1 (Apr 22, 2006)

Dixie Chicken - *Little Feat* _mofi_


----------



## binarylinguist (Aug 4, 2010)

While surfing the Sirius/XM stations, I came across a song call "I Know" by Meaghan Smith and had to track it down. Take an updated version of music from the 20s/30s/40s and add a sweet voice.










Can get the CD from Barnes and Noble or iTunes only. She has a Christmas EP coming out as well.


----------



## mike_p (Jan 28, 2007)

arthurs said:


> I cannot recommend this disc strongly enough, trippy folk, this disc is just killer












You are so right...you cannot!

Wow

You've done it again :salute:


----------



## arthurs (Jan 28, 2009)

Glad you guys like that one! No mini-reviews this morning but how about some rabbit-punching of titles along the same lines as other stuff that seems well received (Fink, Nick Drake, Alexi Murdoch)























































Phil Roy's disc Issues + Options is actually his best, but I couldn't find a good pic of the cover...

That should keep everyone busy for awhile! :huge:


----------



## Hawkeyejw (Jan 27, 2011)

*Tommy Stinson - Village Gorilla Head*

I've been listening to this solo effort from former Replacements band member and current Guns N' Roses this morning. Interesting album, there's a wide range of styles he's experimenting with here, from indie style ballads to hard rockers. Some of the songs are throwaways, but there's a few gems in there as well.


----------



## Hawkeyejw (Jan 27, 2011)

Switched gears to *Dawn Landes - Straight Lines*. Nice, soothing album - her style reminds me a bit of Aimee Mann.


----------



## Ronm1 (Apr 22, 2006)

Salt - *Liz Wright*
Soul Samba - *Ike Quebec* _RVG_


----------



## arthurs (Jan 28, 2009)

This was a nice change of pace tonight....


----------



## pmctexas (Dec 8, 2009)

*Gotta Ask...*

Art and Co... Do you guys buy all these CD or use a service to determine what you like first ? 
Thanks
paul


----------



## Hawkeyejw (Jan 27, 2011)

pmctexas said:


> Art and Co... Do you guys buy all these CD or use a service to determine what you like first ?
> Thanks
> paul


I use rhapsody to check out new music. I can stream it through their software during work, and through my squeezebox when I'm at home. It's certainly not up to the quality of a cd played through a solid player, but at 192 kbps it's not too bad either. And it gives me instant access to most everything I want to listen to. Pretty good service.


----------



## bunnyma357 (Apr 19, 2008)

+1 for Rhapsody, great way to find stuff and check it out without having to purchase. 

Also has nice features like clicking on related artists - which will list influences, contemporaries and followers, as well as related projects - so, it is a great way to find additional stuff once you've found an artist you like.

Jim C


----------



## BruZZi (Jul 21, 2008)

*What Music Are You Listening to Now ?*

One of my favorites threads. 



*Staind- Believe (Live)*​







.


----------



## BruZZi (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: What Music Are You Listening to Now ?*


*Staind - Outside (Live on Rrhof)*






​


----------



## BruZZi (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Right This Minute!*


*Deftones - Change (In The House of Files) LIVE*






​


----------



## arthurs (Jan 28, 2009)

I use iTunes to check stuff out before buying the entire disc.


----------



## mike_p (Jan 28, 2007)

I like mini-reviews combined with the short samples on Amazon. Don't want to take too much away from the initial listen on my own stuff.


----------



## Jason Brent (Mar 28, 2009)

Hawkeye, 

Thanks for the Suenalo recommendation. Really like it...


As far as how I get my music....Addictech has great long demo tracks of every song they sell. Also they give me the option of 192, or 320 kbps, wav, or flac. But they are electronic genre music only.

I had been buying other stuff from iTunes, but have recently decided I really want a lossless format, so I guess I'll be ordering cd's if it's not something from addictech


----------



## BruZZi (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Right This Minute!*


*STP - Trippin' on a Hole in a Paper Heart (live at rolling rock)*






​


----------



## BruZZi (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Right This Minute!*


*STP - Vasoline (live at rolling rock)*






​


----------



## BruZZi (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Right This Minute!*


*STP - Interstate Love Song (live at rolling rock)*





​


----------



## BruZZi (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Right This Minute!*


*Stone Temple Pilots - Crackerman & Vasoline*





​


----------



## django1 (Jan 28, 2009)

I listen to Art...


----------



## Jason Brent (Mar 28, 2009)

django1 said:


> I listen to Art...


that too:applause 1:


----------



## arthurs (Jan 28, 2009)

django1 said:


> I listen to Art...


Only on discs, and even then be careful....many have regtretted the above in any other area of life... :dizzy::raspberry:


----------



## django1 (Jan 28, 2009)

arthurs said:


> Only on discs, and even then be careful....many have regtretted the above in any other area of life... :dizzy::raspberry:


Well... I don't know Art... but I know what I like...


----------



## arthurs (Jan 28, 2009)

django1 said:


> Well... I don't know Art... but I know what I like...


:rock:


----------



## django1 (Jan 28, 2009)

You've probably heard that one a million times but I couldn't help myself...


----------



## pmctexas (Dec 8, 2009)

*Good Stuff...*

Thanks folks - I got into Rhapsody... Not bad...

My first recommendations:

The Live Anthology - Tom Petty - on headphones sounds great as a live concert... Lots of music for the money (48 tracks) and well recorded (but you need to like Tom's weird voice and live concerts..)

For the old time big band folks also well recorded - Buddy Rich - Swingin' New Big Band...

Now to figure out how to get album art attached...

paul


----------



## Lordoftherings (Feb 8, 2009)

*Re: Right This Minute!*



reed.hannebaum said:


> An amazing guitar player
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree, this guy is simply amazing. :T


----------



## Lordoftherings (Feb 8, 2009)

*Re: Right This Minute!*



reed.hannebaum said:


> Another performer from Mali
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ditto for that one. :T


----------



## Hawkeyejw (Jan 27, 2011)

I've been listening to the new Dashboard Confessional album today - *Alter the Ending*. It's a double disc with the second disc full of acoustic versions of the songs in the album.

The first time I heard this band was during college when visiting my friend for spring break, and their music has reminded me of college ever since. I'd consider this a pretty solid album, and the second disc really fits their style well. Overall the album feels a bit like an acoustic Jimmy Eat World album. If you like DC or Jimmy Eat World, you'll probably like this album.


----------



## reed.hannebaum (Apr 21, 2006)

*Re: Right This Minute!*



StereoClarity said:


> If you've never hear Bella Fleck and the Fleck Stones you gotta pick up some of their recordings. VERY well recorded and extremely dynamic.


This is a terrific album!


----------



## Lordoftherings (Feb 8, 2009)

*Re: Right This Minute!*

Yep, I got lots of Bela Fleck albums. Also playing with other players. At least a dozen.

* Right this minute, I'm listening to 88.5 FM stereo Seattle Jazz station.


----------



## reed.hannebaum (Apr 21, 2006)

*Re: Right This Minute!*

Evocative


----------



## Lordoftherings (Feb 8, 2009)

*Re: Right This Minute!*

'Hearts of Space', excellent record label. Got few of those too.


----------



## Hawkeyejw (Jan 27, 2011)

Listening to something a bit out of the ordinary today.

*Emily Bear - The Love in Us* and
*Emily Bear - Once Upon a Wish*

If you haven't heard of Emily, her story is quite extraordinary. As you can tell from the CD covers, she's kind of young. When "The Love in Us" was released, she was *5 or 6 years old!* She is an immensely talented pianist that played at the White House at the age of 5, and has been on national television many times. The most amazing thing to me, though, is that she composes her own music. While on the Ellen show, she played a (beautiful) song she wrote for Ellen, and when asked how long it took her to write it, she replied "about 10 minutes." She's able to take what is in her mind and simply play it. Pretty amazing stuff. Definitely worth a listen if you enjoy piano.


----------



## reed.hannebaum (Apr 21, 2006)

*Re: Right This Minute!*

A magnificent operatic star


----------



## Lordoftherings (Feb 8, 2009)

*Re: Right This Minute!*

Wow! Quite amazing coincidence, I listened to Classical Opera all evening long, and still am. Cool. :T
... From the FM Stereo radio though (88.9 on the dial).

* I got few CDs of Renee Fleming at home, performing with various orchestras and pianists too.
She is indeed a great star. 
You do have very good taste in your music selections and listening.

Cheers,
Bob


----------



## Hawkeyejw (Jan 27, 2011)

*Amos Lee - Last Days at the Lodge*

Nice laid back, soulful, and mostly acoustic album.


----------



## Hawkeyejw (Jan 27, 2011)

Need a pick up this afternoon to get moving on this presentation... going with 

*Jimmy Eat World - Bleed American (Deluxe Edition)*


----------



## monkeypimp (Sep 11, 2006)

hawkeyejw said:


> *Amos Lee - Last Days at the Lodge*
> 
> Nice laid back, soulful, and mostly acoustic album.


I like this one but I prefer his two other albums with Supply and Demand being the one I think is best.....


----------



## monkeypimp (Sep 11, 2006)

Please Don't talk about murder while I'm eating......


----------



## arthurs (Jan 28, 2009)

Artie likes him some Flamenco....

Ottmar Liebert - "The Scent of Light"









Lansig Artem - "Floating Point"


----------



## reed.hannebaum (Apr 21, 2006)

*Re: Right This Minute!*



Lordoftherings said:


> Wow! Quite amazing coincidence, I listened to Classical Opera all evening long, and still am. Cool. :T
> ... From the FM Stereo radio though (88.9 on the dial).
> 
> * I got few CDs of Renee Fleming at home, performing with various orchestras and pianists too.
> ...


Thanks for the compliment and ditto to you too. Her haunting refrain in LOTR (Twilight and Shadow, The End of All Things) help set the mystic mood for the film trilogy.


----------



## imported_cedman1 (Apr 11, 2008)




----------



## Lordoftherings (Feb 8, 2009)

*Re: Right This Minute!*



reed.hannebaum said:


> Her haunting refrain in LOTR (Twilight and Shadow, The End of All Things) help set the mystic mood for the film trilogy.


Wow! You are absolutely right! I completely forgot about that. Thanks Reed for reminding me, excellent point. :T
...You just brightened my evening a little further more...


----------



## toddbagwell (Dec 21, 2007)

I just listened to some AC/DC











from the Bonfire box set. Live in paris disc, song was "the Jack"

If you're a fan of AC/DC this is well recorded, live rock. I really got into the performance! glad I picked this set up. :huge:


----------



## arthurs (Jan 28, 2009)

Oh yeah, Hugh is the man. One of the finest live recordings you'll ever hear....you forget it's in a club until people clap...


----------



## mike_p (Jan 28, 2007)

Different is good...sometimes, and this is one of those times. Off-the-wall lyrics, swirling unusual pop music, and what a voice.


----------



## Hawkeyejw (Jan 27, 2011)

*My Morning Jacket - Z*

This is a really good alt rock record, with a good amount of Radiohead influence.


----------



## Hawkeyejw (Jan 27, 2011)

*Radiohead - Kid A*

Great album, no explanation needed.


----------



## Ronm1 (Apr 22, 2006)

Jack of Hearts - *Anthony Wilson Trio*
Get Lucky - *Mark Knofler*


----------



## mike_p (Jan 28, 2007)

Fink "Distance and Time"

Spare, soulful songwriting. This isn't as good as his latest, but the guy didn't just get all brand new. Up next is "Biscuits for Breakfast".


----------



## Jason Brent (Mar 28, 2009)

Ratatat LP3


----------



## arthurs (Jan 28, 2009)

Go ahead, listen to Brook Benton "Rainy Night in Georgia" and TRY not to feel all Billy Dee Williams superfly bad *** cool....I dare ya! Some old school goodness.....


----------



## Skiman (Feb 22, 2009)

Ronm1 said:


> Jack of Hearts - *Anthony Wilson Trio*
> Get Lucky - *Mark Knofler*


+1 on Mark Knopfler. "Piper to the End" will bring a tear to your eyes.

I have a pair of great seats to his concert in Denver next year.


----------



## reed.hannebaum (Apr 21, 2006)

*Re: Right This Minute!*

A Bright Young Star


----------



## reed.hannebaum (Apr 21, 2006)

*Re: Right This Minute!*

A stunning tribute to the great Maestro








In the ancient city of Petra Jordan


----------



## django1 (Jan 28, 2009)

I came across this on Utoob and thought someone with a very bass capable system might appreciate it it:http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4lAimahkYKw&feature=related
This song is not typical of the group which features an Enya-ish singer...


----------



## Jason Brent (Mar 28, 2009)

Excellent recordings. I don't like everything on the disc, but most of it's great. Fav's on this disc: "Sing, Sing, Sing" "Toccata & Fugue in G minor" and "The Pink Panther"


----------



## Ronm1 (Apr 22, 2006)

More Hires today

Art Pepper Meets the Rythm Section
Saxophone Colossus| Way Out West - Sonny Rollins 
All 3 dvda 2chan only 192/24, superb sonics here for 60's sessions. Sometimes the remastering just works so well one wonders why its not always that way. If you can find these and the genre's up your alley, run don't walk to get them. Highly recommended!!


----------



## laserman (Jun 9, 2006)

*Jazz Additions*

Some recent Jazz additions from cdBaby - Part one










Alex Bugnon 










Kevin Peter Jones










Oscar Feldman










Peter Sprague


----------



## laserman (Jun 9, 2006)

*Jazz Additons*

Some recent Jazz additions from cdBaby - Part Two










+










E.S.P.










+










+










Alain Caron [bass player from USEB]

Enjoy the music because music matters...
Lou


----------



## django1 (Jan 28, 2009)

arthurs said:


> Singer/songwriter of the newer school (sounds like a bit folkier Alexi Murdoch) Go ahead, put on track 5 "See it All" and I dare you not to tap your feet and sing along....


Very nice...


----------



## django1 (Jan 28, 2009)

A bit of a listening curve here. Some interesting stuff though. The pick of the litter is Susheela Raman who I ordered.









This is a Putamayo presents.


----------



## django1 (Jan 28, 2009)

Some fantastic dance tunes here. If you dance... Worldie flavor "they take elements they like from genres such as reggae, acid jazz and Indian classical music to produce a distinctive laid-back electronica." Not all laid back. There are definitely a couple tunes here that will supplement my coffee to get me out of the house in the morning... See tracks 2 and 7...

Thievery Corporation. Radio Retaliation


----------



## droht (Sep 15, 2008)

toddbagwell said:


> I just listened to some AC/DC
> 
> 
> from the Bonfire box set. Live in paris disc, song was "the Jack"
> ...


Bon singing _The Jack_ is one of my favorite rock'n'roll moments.


----------



## droht (Sep 15, 2008)

I've had this for a week and I can't get it out of my player:


----------



## chessman (Jan 31, 2009)

I have the same problem with this one:


----------



## django1 (Jan 28, 2009)

José Gonzalez "Veneer"

When I looked up Nick Drake on Amazon this was listed in the " Customers Who Bought This Item Also Bought". Rightly so. This is a keeper. Trippy acoustic guitar. The singing style or sound reminds me of something but I can't put my finger on it. If anyone knows... 
I can't say the jacket looks like much...


----------



## arthurs (Jan 28, 2009)

django1 said:


> José Gonzalez "Veneer"
> 
> When I looked up Nick Drake on Amazon this was listed in the " Customers Who Bought This Item Also Bought". Rightly so. This is a keeper. Trippy acoustic guitar. The singing style or sound reminds me of something but I can't put my finger on it. If anyone knows...
> I can't say the jacket looks like much...


He's worked/written/played with Zero 7 quite a bit if that's it. Like the song "Crosses" off Veneer is also on a Zero 7 disc....I like Veneer, he's really a pleasant songwriter and lower key performer, very mellow and good....


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2010)

django1 said:


> José Gonzalez "Veneer"
> 
> When I looked up Nick Drake on Amazon this was listed in the " Customers Who Bought This Item Also Bought". Rightly so. This is a keeper. Trippy acoustic guitar. The singing style or sound reminds me of something but I can't put my finger on it. If anyone knows...
> I can't say the jacket looks like much...


Caught him at a music festival a few years ago, instant favorite. Something uniquely mellow, really talented. Great pick.


----------



## Jason Brent (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## Hawkeyejw (Jan 27, 2011)

*Wilco - Wilco (The Album)*
Latest album from a stellar band. Solid effort.


----------



## Hawkeyejw (Jan 27, 2011)

Listening to one of my favorites today...

*Dispatch - Dispatch Zimbabwe* Live at Madison Square Garden

I really wish this band was still touring and making music. Their live shows were amazing, I'm glad there are some like this one that are well documented so I can still enjoy them!


----------



## Jason Brent (Mar 28, 2009)

I'm really becoming more of a fan of this guy. This is his newest release. It's expensive, but I like how addictech gives me the option of .wav format (which I convert to Apple lossless)
Addictech link


----------



## django1 (Jan 28, 2009)

This has gotten stuck in my truck cd player and I'd like to change my evaluation: this is a great group of tunes. Like the love child of Zero7, Ravi Shankar and some Bollywood singers. A bit of a listening curve, but rich, surprising and satisfying. There is one song I haven't been able to listen to to the end....


django1 said:


> A bit of a listening curve here. Some interesting stuff though. The pick of the litter is Susheela Raman who I ordered.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## etcarroll (Mar 17, 2008)

I must be getting older, spent most of the last 2 days listening to Silversun Pickups 'Carnavas', but now listening to, and enjoying some baroque chamber music;

Palladian Ensemble
"The Sun King's Paradise"


----------



## Hawkeyejw (Jan 27, 2011)

etcarroll said:


> I must be getting older, spent most of the last 2 days listening to Silversun Pickups 'Carnavas', but now listening to, and enjoying some baroque chamber music;
> 
> Palladian Ensemble
> "The Sun King's Paradise"


Good choice on the Silversun Pickups! One of my new favorite bands, love their sound. :thumbsup:


----------



## jvgillow (Sep 14, 2006)

More compressed than the first one, unfortunately. Not worth $17.


----------



## Jason Brent (Mar 28, 2009)

I've really gotten into electronica over the last year. I tend to like stuff grouped into Dubstep, IDM, or some Breakbeat.

Heyoka is one of my fav's right now, and he just released a new album: Marklar.

Here's a demo track that's a combo of most of the tracks from the new album. It's only encoded at 192 kbps, but that's all he has for the demo track. The whole album is available at addictech in wav or flac.

http://soundcloud.com/pendo/heyoka-marklar-promo-mix










The name Heyoka is from the word Heyókȟa, which is the Lakota word for clown:smoke1:


----------



## django1 (Jan 28, 2009)

I recommend this one. There are a couple of incredible songs on here and some very good ones. This is a blend of eastern and western music and is stylistically all over the place. From Indian chanting to American folk through blues /jazz/rock sung in some foreign tongue, all done with very modern sensibilities. My favs are 1,2,3,12. http://www.amazon.com/Salt-Rain-Susheela-Raman/dp/B00005BJIG/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=music&qid=1264247846&sr=8-2


----------



## Jason Brent (Mar 28, 2009)

I just listened to the samples from Amazon....that second one (Maya) is pretty groovy.


----------



## imported_m-fine (Mar 15, 2008)

django1 said:


> If you can stay seated for the second song you are made of wood...


I must be made of wood then! Not really a surprise since I do float like a duck and a lot of people think I should be burned like a witch.


----------



## imported_m-fine (Mar 15, 2008)

No, I just didn't hear anything that I thought was special. Her voice was certainly MUCH better than mine, and the music was OK, but I was in no way tempted to lift my rear end off the sofa.


----------



## arthurs (Jan 28, 2009)

Exceptional guitarist....


----------



## django1 (Jan 28, 2009)

arthurs said:


> Exceptional guitarist....


Ditto


----------



## arthurs (Jan 28, 2009)

Oh yes, for sure....great pick!



django1 said:


> Ditto


----------



## arthurs (Jan 28, 2009)

Exceptional guitarist with exceptional bassist!


----------



## django1 (Jan 28, 2009)

Your last two have French titles. I see a trend building...


----------



## arthurs (Jan 28, 2009)

django1 said:


> Your last two have French titles. I see a trend building...


Oui...:thumbsup:


----------



## imported_m-fine (Mar 15, 2008)

Dead covering Johny Cash, check Bruce Hornsby on keys about 3 minutes in....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XEU0_Mqor2k


----------



## chessman (Jan 31, 2009)

Best of Jean Luc Ponty :cloud9:


----------



## arthurs (Jan 28, 2009)

chessman said:


> Best of Jean Luc Ponty :cloud9:


The French theme continues....


----------



## django1 (Jan 28, 2009)

Latin Jazz on the vibraphone.
Nice album.
I can only listen to so much at a time though... The first song is really campy...


----------



## arthurs (Jan 28, 2009)

Go ahead, tell me you've already got too many phenomenal recordings of Oud  players in your collection...I'll call bullshit and tell you to go listen to this amazing album of contemplative Tunisian jazz....:biglaugh: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Oud


----------



## django1 (Jan 28, 2009)

Kinda funny, I was just gonna ask if anybody knew any Oud players... But I was thinking more traditional. I have Les pas du Chat Noir by Brahem. I think I'll check out the one you have .


----------



## arthurs (Jan 28, 2009)

"Rita" is overall more uptempo and less sparse in arrangement than "Les pas" I like both, but the new one is more engaging to me....my two cents anyway.


----------



## django1 (Jan 28, 2009)

arthurs said:


> "Rita" is overall more uptempo and less sparse in arrangement than "Les pas" I like both, but the new one is more engaging to me....my two cents anyway.


From the samples I listened to I agree...


----------



## arthurs (Jan 28, 2009)




----------



## django1 (Jan 28, 2009)

arthurs said:


>


The French and their total lack of language skills.... This is really and truly how the French from France translate walkie talkie :dizzy:.

You're hooked on this French theme btw. Anygood?


----------



## arthurs (Jan 28, 2009)

It's my favorite of their discs (besides "The Virgin Suicides") and I find the song "Alone in Kyoto" simply amazing... 

I do seem stuck on the french thing huh?:thumbsup:


----------



## arthurs (Jan 28, 2009)

....because every now and then...it's just **** fun to put on....


----------



## arthurs (Jan 28, 2009)




----------



## django1 (Jan 28, 2009)

arthurs said:


>


I'd never heard of him, I just watched this Little Wing video. Wow! I didn't know you could do that with an acoustic guitar. 
You know if I had to name my favorite tune I would say Little Wing. Thanks!


----------



## imported_m-fine (Mar 15, 2008)

I popped in Santan's moonflower for the first time in many years. Some great stuff on there.


----------



## mike_p (Jan 28, 2007)

Art,

"Alone in Kyoto" is an amazing tune.

Anouar Brahem's CD is sure to be one of the best music purchases I'll make this year "The Lover of Beirut" is fantastic!

You **** near killed me with Ice Cream Castle, :saywhat:


----------



## arthurs (Jan 28, 2009)

Michael Perry said:


> You **** near killed me with Ice Cream Castle, :saywhat:


Figured no one saw that one coming! :neener:


----------



## chessman (Jan 31, 2009)

Crosby, Stills and Nash

I have been listening to this album/cd since it came out on a very nearly continuous basis, but (engage bragging) this is the first time I ever really heard it. These Wilsons are just breathtaking. (dis-engage bragging).


----------



## arthurs (Jan 28, 2009)

chessman said:


> Crosby, Stills and Nash
> 
> I have been listening to this album/cd since it came out on a very nearly continuous basis, but (engage bragging) this is the first time I ever really heard it. These Wilsons are just breathtaking. (dis-engage bragging).


Brag on brother! Be proud of those new speakers!


----------



## django1 (Jan 28, 2009)

Well I won't have my cd player this week, I don't know how I'll bear it. Life is tough. Wish me luck...


----------



## chessman (Jan 31, 2009)

If you hold a seashell up to your ear, it plays Yanni. :neener:


----------



## django1 (Jan 28, 2009)

chessman said:


> If you hold a seashell up to your ear, it plays Yanni. :neener:


Lol...


----------



## arthurs (Jan 28, 2009)

Awesome, just awesome...and one of the bext versions of "Cantaloupe Island" ever...stunning.


----------



## laserman (Jun 9, 2006)

I totally agree, Arthur. I have had the cd for a couple of weeks now and it has gotten several spins.

A great one to add to one's collection for sure.

L


----------



## chessman (Jan 31, 2009)

Paul Hardcastle - Hardcastle (I think)


----------



## django1 (Jan 28, 2009)

I probably shouldn't admit this publicly but I just got back from Mexico and I'm a sucker for Mariachis... :dizzy:


----------



## Jason Brent (Mar 28, 2009)

I just love finding new music :goodvibes:

This was recorded at the Trinity Church by Telarc. There's also an SACD version, but I don't have that playback ability. 

Bruce Thigpen (the designer of my speakers) brought a pair of his rotary woofers in for the recording to augment the LF. One of these days I've got to hear these. From what I read, his woofers were able to deliver 110 db at 6 hz...._in the church_.

Anyway, this kid is talented. He makes it sound so effortless...amazing.


----------



## InfernoSTi (Oct 31, 2010)

http://www.cameroncarpenter.com/

What footwork...


----------



## arthurs (Jan 28, 2009)

Maggot Brain is the ****....no other way to say it


----------



## reed.hannebaum (Apr 21, 2006)

*Re: Right This Minute!*









Great New Age Music


----------



## arthurs (Jan 28, 2009)

This is very interesting music....no review just check it out.....


----------



## django1 (Jan 28, 2009)

arthurs said:


> This is very interesting music....no review just check it out.....


Sounds_ interesting_. Kind of hard to tell from those tiny Amazon samples though. You didn't eat that worm in your tequila bottle before listening to this did you?:eyebrows:


----------



## arthurs (Jan 28, 2009)

django1 said:


> Sounds_ interesting_. Kind of hard to tell from those tiny Amazon samples though. You didn't eat that worm in your tequila bottle before listening to this did you?:eyebrows:


No, but those mushrooms might not have been fresh.... :saywhat:


----------



## Jason Brent (Mar 28, 2009)

Ratatat: Classics


----------



## HAL (Sep 22, 2009)

The Sammus Theory: See it Through.

Heard them play an all acoustic set last evening at The Ruddy Duck Microbrewery. They were really good!


----------



## chessman (Jan 31, 2009)

*The Who* - Who's Next?

*King Crimson* - The Compact King Crimson


----------



## django1 (Jan 28, 2009)

Not quite what I expected but I am enjoying this. A nice mix of stuff on here and a few good finds. This being one Maurice El Medioni


----------



## django1 (Jan 28, 2009)

I downloaded this El Medioni album. From a user review on Amazon "This is Caribbean music, specifically, this is Cuban piano, a la Ruben Rodriguez. Which makes all the more original when the odd Middle Eastern note wafts out of the beautiful key playing." The album is mostly instrumental but is bookended with two songs, or two versions of the same one, sung in French. Now I'm not a big fan of French singing but these two songs are great. Definitely gets an enthusiastic buy rating. Btw I downloaded this and it's at 256, will I get a noticeable upgrade in SQ if I buy the album?


----------



## imported_m-fine (Mar 15, 2008)

After last nights news, I have started a new theme: Live music from inside prisons. 

Here is some Johny Cash from San Quentin, to whet the appetite, and then it will be a full serving of BB King's Live from San Quentin (great album).

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N5Ts4M3irWM


----------



## imported_m-fine (Mar 15, 2008)

LOL, I love You tube!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=twxR8L-rw3Y


----------



## chessman (Jan 31, 2009)

Cat Stevens - Teaser and the Firecat

Cat Stevens - Tea for the Tillerman

Bob Dylan - The Freewheelin' Bob Dylan


----------



## django1 (Jan 28, 2009)

Allow me a little provincial pride. This sweet, smart and very cute young lady from Quebec just took the prize for best original song of the year at the French version of the Grammys ( les Victoires). The song is from her debut album and I was really happy for her as she is, I repeat myself, an incredibly sweet young lady.

Here is here song at the award show. Before she won. In French of course...


----------



## chessman (Jan 31, 2009)

*Miles Davis* - Relaxin' With The Miles Davis Quintet :trumpet:


----------



## Steve_Vai_rules (Jun 22, 2010)

listening to miserations newest right now. will probably watch batman begins and the darknight tonight.










Matt


----------



## imported_cedman1 (Apr 11, 2008)

After hearing some of his music from when he was a child on the radio today....


----------



## chessman (Jan 31, 2009)

*Neil Young* - Greatest hits 

Too cool.


----------



## InfernoSTi (Oct 31, 2010)

The Ramones Mondo Bizarro! Saw them at the Bomb Factory in Dallas when they toured with this album back in the day...


----------



## etcarroll (Mar 17, 2008)

*Vivaldi - The Four Seasons*

Trying to relax enough to begin my taxes.


----------



## TooManyToys (Jun 2, 2008)




----------



## chessman (Jan 31, 2009)

*Traffic* - Traffic Gold


----------



## imported_cedman1 (Apr 11, 2008)




----------



## chessman (Jan 31, 2009)

*Emerson, Lake and Palmer* - The Best Of ....


----------



## chessman (Jan 31, 2009)

*Led Zeppelin* - Led Zeppelin IV


----------



## Putz (Jan 28, 2009)

Really enjoying my new Turntable. So much vinyl, so little time.


The Kinks are the Village Green Preservation Society










The Best of the Sir Douglas Quintet










Love Revisited


----------



## TooManyToys (Jun 2, 2008)

James Taylor - Dad Loves His Work


----------



## chessman (Jan 31, 2009)

*Van Morrison* - Tupelo Honey


----------



## django1 (Jan 28, 2009)

Bobby Bazini. Check out this kid. Just twenty and comes from the boonies in Quebec. His first album just came out in Canada and they will put it out Europe wide right away. Which is pretty rare. The guy has an Italian name, speaks French, sings in English in a R&B, Ray LaMontagne kinda , sorta style. His idol is Johnny Cash. Writes his own stuff.

Here is a video from local tv. Starts singing around the 4:25 minute mark. Pretty good .


----------



## django1 (Jan 28, 2009)

Where Art thou?


----------



## InfernoSTi (Oct 31, 2010)

Chessman inspired choice: Van Morrison Moondance


----------



## Steve_Vai_rules (Jun 22, 2010)

listening to some random belphegor tracks, and then maybe later on some dream theater concert dvd's.

Matt


----------



## dwayland (Jul 3, 2008)

Kristina Train - Spilt Milk
http://www.kristinatrain.com/


----------



## dwayland (Jul 3, 2008)

Steve_vai_rules said:


> listening to some random belphegor tracks, and then maybe later on some dream theater concert dvd's.
> 
> Matt


DT's Score DVD is amazing! Then again so is Live at Budokan...
I might do the same in a bit.


----------



## zworykin (Feb 23, 2008)

While Score is probably better all around, I'm still a total sucker for Live Scenes from New York. I've always loved the album and that performance was incredible.

For me tonight, though, it's back to the old standbys--Dire Straits (Brothers in Arms), Eric Clapton (461 Ocean Boulevard) and Elton John (Madman Across the Water--or maybe Goodbye Yellow Brick Road, I haven't decided yet!). Gotta use those SACDs from time to time so they don't spoil, you know? :SSH:


----------



## Steve_Vai_rules (Jun 22, 2010)

dwayland said:


> DT's Score DVD is amazing! Then again so is Live at Budokan...
> I might do the same in a bit.


metropolis 2000: scenes from NY is still my favorite by far.. Seems more intimate and up close and personal then the recent concert dvd's....

Never sat and watched them all in one sitting though.. Will have to try that on a free saturday or sunday.. 

the newest one 'chaos in motion' is a really really good one too!

Best concert i have ever been too was DT and opeth!! AMAZING!! Was in front john petrucci and mikael akerfeldt for the entire show! :woo:

Matt


----------



## Jason Brent (Mar 28, 2009)

New electronica from Addictech:

Mochipet-Master P on Atari-


----------



## arthurs (Jan 28, 2009)

Light some incense, some Himalayan Salt candles and pass the doobie....


----------



## Steve_Vai_rules (Jun 22, 2010)

some random tunes from opeth..

tonight may be a chill night with some miles davis and some coaltrane and maybe some pat metheny. 

or whatever the woman wants to listen too... though she may want to head out to 'da club'... :X *ppuuuuuuke*... oh well she lets me listen to my metals so i can take a night out to go shake my booty and listen to horrible repetative droning noise.. :hissyfit:


Matt


----------



## arthurs (Jan 28, 2009)

Like Coldplay and Gary Jules were put in a blender....not life changing, but a decent listen...


----------



## django1 (Jan 28, 2009)

I have a theme going here. I just don't know what it is...


Munir Bashir The Art of Ud

This one will become a classic at my house. Just mister Bashir and his Ud. Very contemplative.










The Best of Dick Dale

Only a few songs I like on here, although Misirlou, used as the theme music for Pulp Fiction, is worth the price of entry all by itself.










Lemon Jelly: KY

A Slushpuppy classic.


----------



## Putz (Jan 28, 2009)

No music today, had to finish mopping up our flooded basement courtesy of 5 inches of rain and 60 mph wind gusts yesterday. However, just as the water alarm went off yesterday I was listening to Like a Hurricane on side 4 of the Dutch Import 180 gram LP:


----------



## Hawkeyejw (Jan 27, 2011)

*Broken Bells* - A collaboration between Brian Burton of Danger Mouse and James Mercer of the Shins. Nice collection of indie pop, if you're a fan of either of their bands you'll like this album.


----------



## cburbs (Mar 27, 2007)

Regina spektor - FAR









Ingrid Michaelson - Be OK


----------



## InfernoSTi (Oct 31, 2010)

Queen Live Killers


----------



## Drunkonjack (Mar 2, 2008)

Johny Cash


----------



## etcarroll (Mar 17, 2008)

Of Human Feelings by Ornette Coleman


----------



## cburbs (Mar 27, 2007)

Meiko -


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

River Blindness is my fav.

http://www.tweakcityaudio.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=1534&stc=1&d=1269050445


----------



## chessman (Jan 31, 2009)

*Yes* - Fragile


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

Mechanical Animals

http://www.tweakcityaudio.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=1536&stc=1&d=1269054282

"I'm not in love, but I'm going to f**k you until somebody better... comes along."


----------



## arthurs (Jan 28, 2009)

Boy this is a terrific recording of some really good musicians...


----------



## arthurs (Jan 28, 2009)

For those who were into the Fink disc "Sort of Revolution" this is easily worth the extra dough to have acoustic /alternate versions of a few of his better tunes....


----------



## Ronm1 (Apr 22, 2006)

arthurs said:


> Boy this is a terrific recording of some really good musicians...
> 
> []


Just about all of her stuff is well produced and recorded.


----------



## django1 (Jan 28, 2009)

arthurs said:


> For those who were into the Fink disc "Sort of Revolution" this is easily worth the extra dough to have acoustic /alternate versions of a few of his better tunes....


I think there is something missing here...


----------



## arthurs (Jan 28, 2009)

django1 said:


> I think there is something missing here...


I see it....


----------



## django1 (Jan 28, 2009)

arthurs said:


> I see it....


I don't see "this"...:no clue:


----------



## arthurs (Jan 28, 2009)

django1 said:


> I don't see "this"...:no clue:


Try another for you....


----------



## django1 (Jan 28, 2009)

Funny, all of a sudden it is there... Thanks.


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

Checking out my newly installed room treatments with these. Abacab is SACD.

http://www.tweakcityaudio.com/forum...69485064?attachmentid=1551&stc=1&d=1269484994


----------



## chessman (Jan 31, 2009)

*Chris Isaak* - Heart shaped World


----------



## django1 (Jan 28, 2009)

Hee Haw revisited by one of the founders of Jefferson Airplane. Deeelightful... Great recording.


----------



## arthurs (Jan 28, 2009)




----------



## chessman (Jan 31, 2009)

*Jethro Tull* - Stand Up


----------



## django1 (Jan 28, 2009)

Full of that Bach goodness. Great sounding.

Soothing for tax time...


----------



## arthurs (Jan 28, 2009)




----------



## chessman (Jan 31, 2009)

*David Sanborn* - timeagain


----------



## chessman (Jan 31, 2009)

*Jethro Tull* - Songs From The Wood


----------



## rumonkey2 (Jul 24, 2006)

*3 fer...*

Deadstring Bothers









the Black Keys









Fleetwood Mac


----------



## mike_p (Jan 28, 2007)

arthurs said:


>


I kept listening to "Sky Blue" over and over again, I think I've been hypnotized...captivated at the least.


----------



## arthurs (Jan 28, 2009)




----------



## arthurs (Jan 28, 2009)

I meant to add....the Bromberg disc is a "must-own" as far as I'm concerned! Highly recommended! :salute:


----------



## bwg707 (Mar 3, 2010)

Frankie goes to Hollywood: Welcome to the Pleasure Dome


----------



## Tenn Ham (Apr 4, 2010)

Nothing in the DVD player right now.

CD changer has:

Stanley Clarke
Santana
Steely Dan
Stanley Clark
50's oldie compliation

Still listening on the headphones right now ... the power amp has suffered a terminal meltdown from a lightning strike.:crying:


----------



## Tenn Ham (Apr 4, 2010)

Tenn Ham said:


> Nothing in the DVD player right now.
> 
> CD changer has:
> 
> ...


Oops ... listed Stanley Clarke twice ... should have been Los Lonley Boys the second time.:animal house:


----------



## Jason Brent (Mar 28, 2009)

arthurs said:


> I meant to add....the Bromberg disc is a "must-own" as far as I'm concerned! Highly recommended! :salute:


Thanks Art! Love it....


----------



## chessman (Jan 31, 2009)

*King Crimson* - The Compact King Crimson


----------



## Jason Brent (Mar 28, 2009)

Spinning (actually streaming apple lossless) the Bromberg disc Art posted above again. Really digging this album....


----------



## chessman (Jan 31, 2009)

*Diana Krall* - The Girl In The Other Room


----------



## django1 (Jan 28, 2009)

rumonkey2 said:


> Deadstring Bothers
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ordering these. Thanks!


----------



## arthurs (Jan 28, 2009)

A few from an early morning listening session...


----------



## imported_cedman1 (Apr 11, 2008)

Found this at a Half-Price Book Store, in decent shape. I LIKE


----------



## Tenn Ham (Apr 4, 2010)

chessman said:


> *Diana Krall* - The Girl In The Other Room


Ahh ... I've got a Diana Krall CD ... good stuff.

Listen to it when I want to relax, or snuggle up with my lady.

Bass is pretty good too. "thumbsup:


----------



## chessman (Jan 31, 2009)

*Led Zeppelin* - Four


----------



## rumonkey2 (Jul 24, 2006)

not sure how to define this mix...


----------



## imported_cedman1 (Apr 11, 2008)




----------



## chessman (Jan 31, 2009)

*Eric Clapton* The Cream Of Clapton


----------



## imported_cedman1 (Apr 11, 2008)

*yesterday*


----------



## hwkn (Dec 31, 2009)

*Re: Right This Minute!*

Deep Purple-Machine Head[Audio Fidelity cd reissue]


----------



## Jason Brent (Mar 28, 2009)

Feeling like a little old school country right now...


----------



## chessman (Jan 31, 2009)

*Jethro Tull* - Benefit


----------



## reed.hannebaum (Apr 21, 2006)

*Re: Right This Minute!*

Piano Concertos 1-5








Stunningly Beautiful Music


----------



## django1 (Jan 28, 2009)

Hot Tuna Live

Acoustic blues. Pretty good stuff. An old recording, I keep reaching for the Dolby noise reduction button...


----------



## django1 (Jan 28, 2009)

On vinyl from my gf's record collection. It was the first record she ever bought. She took good care of it . A buddy gave me a Thorens turntable. Not bad for a couple of antiques... It`s surprising how much Donovan withstands the test of time.










"Mostly piano driven with secondary textures ranging from military drumming to glitch, the mood is set as mellow and light with moments of uplifting bombast".

Good description for a very good cd


----------



## filtor1 (Feb 10, 2009)

*Re: Right This Minute!*

Hilary Hahn, Bach violin Sonata #2


----------



## hwkn (Dec 31, 2009)

*Re: Right This Minute!*

The Doors-Absolutely Live.....Humble Pie-Performance Rockin The Fillmore[SHM cd]


----------



## reed.hannebaum (Apr 21, 2006)

*Re: Right This Minute!*










He was as innovative as Jimmy Page, as tasteful as Eric Clapton, and nearly as visionary as Jimi Hendrix. His early fire-breathing guitar work helped shape hard rock.


----------



## chessman (Jan 31, 2009)

*Miles Davis* - Kind of Blue


----------



## arthurs (Jan 28, 2009)

Saw these guys with the Ft. Worth Symphony Orchestra last night....check to see if they are coming to your area so, and I can't stress this enough, you can be sure to go see them.....exquisite show and just exceptional sound....


----------



## imported_cedman1 (Apr 11, 2008)




----------



## chessman (Jan 31, 2009)

*Nora Jones* - Come Away With Me


----------



## chessman (Jan 31, 2009)

*David Sanborn* - Backstreet


----------



## django1 (Jan 28, 2009)

Peter Green "Fleetwood Mac".

Got this one from rumonkey2's post. I had never heard of this guy. Great blues from a Britisher...


----------



## chessman (Jan 31, 2009)

*Lee Ritenour* - Overtime

*Herbie Hancock* - The Essential Herbie Hancock


----------



## chessman (Jan 31, 2009)

*Dire Straits* - The Very Best Of ...


----------



## arthurs (Jan 28, 2009)

Okay fellas, let's get back on track....cover art please and a short review or teaser for people about what you're listening to....thanks!


----------



## arthurs (Jan 28, 2009)

Okay, go ahead and laugh, get it out of your system....you might even need to let out a couple of "coochi coochi's" to get it out of your system....then go buy the disc and listen to it.....then smack yourself in the side of the head for laughing....Charo has mad skills on the guitar....:saywhat:


----------



## django1 (Jan 28, 2009)

I really like Cake. I'm not sure how one would qualify their music. They are madly inventive and funny.


----------



## arthurs (Jan 28, 2009)

django1 said:


> I really like Cake. I'm not sure how one would qualify their music. They are madly inventive and funny.


Agreed on all counts! "Frank Sinatra" off their first disc is an awesome song....


----------



## django1 (Jan 28, 2009)

arthurs said:


> Agreed on all counts! "Frank Sinatra" off their first disc is an awesome song....


I don't have that one...yet. My favorite tune of the two and a half albums I've heard is " I will survive" and I hated the original...


----------



## arthurs (Jan 28, 2009)

django1 said:


> I don't have that one...yet. My favorite tune of the two and a half albums I've heard is " I will survive" and I hated the original...


"I should have changed my fucking lock" is a classic lyric rewrite in that song!


----------



## mike_p (Jan 28, 2007)

arthurs said:


> Agreed on all counts! "Frank Sinatra" off their first disc is an awesome song....


This one:










I think it's the trumpet.

Cake is badass!


----------



## django1 (Jan 28, 2009)

arthurs said:


> Agreed on all counts! "Frank Sinatra" off their first disc is an awesome song....


Oh! That is a good song. I had Fashion Nugget on a cassette that left with my old truck... I'm going to pick up all their stuff on cd...


----------



## django1 (Jan 28, 2009)

Radio Moscow "Brain Cycles". On the back under the title it says (Best played very high) ! This is fun throwback (blues)*rock* :rock:. It gave me Johnny Winter flashbacks .


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: Right This Minute!*

Never been to Spain;


----------



## arthurs (Jan 28, 2009)

django1 said:


> On the back under the title it says (Best played very high)


Does that mean play it loudly....or ....


----------



## django1 (Jan 28, 2009)

arthurs said:


> Does that mean play it loudly....or ....


I don't know, I tried sitting on the top stair of my basement staircase but it didn't really sound that good...


----------



## chessman (Jan 31, 2009)

*Steely Dan* - Pretzel Logic


----------



## django1 (Jan 28, 2009)

Picked this up by browsing on Amazon. Pretty good. The songs sneak up on you. Country alt prog rock. Sorta...









Found this the same way. Countryish. Great harmonizing but no great songs imo. Still, a pleasant listen.


----------



## InfernoSTi (Oct 31, 2010)

One of my favorite Golden Smog songs is "Ill Fated" off "Down by the Old Mainstream." I prefer the album "Another Fine Day" overall, however.


----------



## Hawkeyejw (Jan 27, 2011)

Ok, I've been away from this thread for too long. Listening to some GREAT stuff today. Up first:

*Bob Dylan - Blood on the Tracks*

Classic album, I don't think much needs to be said here. 










Next:

*Ryan Adams - Gold*

Ryan Adams has been described as a modern Dylan, and though I'm sure that has the potential to stir up controversy, I don't think it's too much of a stretch from the standpoint of being a prolific singer/songwriter who continuously comes up with fantastic music and lyrics. Certainly, he's not the activist that Dylan was/is, but ****, he writes some amazing music. He has an indie/country western mix sort of sound. If you don't know of his music, you SHOULD.

_Gold_
Ryan tends to experiment with different genres from album to album, and Gold tends to be more bluesy, mixed with alt rock and country. The song Answering Bell has a cameo by Adam Duritz, giving it the feel of a Counting Crows song. There's some uptempo rockers like the popular "New York, New York" as well as slower, more introspective songs like "La Cienga Just Smiled." This is probably my favorite of his albums, it's fantastic from start to finish.


----------



## django1 (Jan 28, 2009)

An angrier, raunchier Rolling Stones. I like.


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Jason Brent (Mar 28, 2009)

Looking for recs on some piano music. Interested in all types from classical to jazz to whatever. I'd love to find some good recordings of old saloon style piano music ala Maple Leaf Rag...

Thanks in advance!


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: Right This Minute!*

An overlooked classic...


----------



## django1 (Jan 28, 2009)

Jason said:


> Looking for recs on some piano music. Interested in all types from classical to jazz to whatever. I'd love to find some good recordings of old saloon style piano music ala Maple Leaf Rag...
> 
> Thanks in advance!




Gonzales http://www.cduniverse.com/productinfo.asp?pid=7993243&style=classical


----------



## InfernoSTi (Oct 31, 2010)

Jason said:


> Looking for recs on some piano music. Interested in all types from classical to jazz to whatever. I'd love to find some good recordings of old saloon style piano music ala Maple Leaf Rag...
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Not saloon but classic jazz: you can't beat The Bill Evans Trio. Sunday at the Village Vanguard is classic (but it is a live recording so you will hear the patrons in the background), as is Portrait in Jazz (a studio recording). 

And Dr. John of course...depending on what you want, I might suggest "In the Right Place" and "In a Sentimental Mood" two very different records, so take a listen first.

And there is a compilation set called "Jazz Piano Anthology" that has number of CDs from various eras by general style.

I hope these aren't too obvious...


----------



## Jason Brent (Mar 28, 2009)

Thanks guys....I will check those out later tonight.


----------



## engtaz (Jul 9, 2010)

Nina Simone


----------



## django1 (Jan 28, 2009)

django1 said:


> Great harmonizing but no great songs imo. Still, a pleasant listen.


Just to give these guys due credit I revise my comment. There are a number of great songs here.


----------



## mike_p (Jan 28, 2007)

Marcus is thumping away.

W4S makes the good sh*t!!!


----------



## imported_cedman1 (Apr 11, 2008)




----------



## reed.hannebaum (Apr 21, 2006)

*Re: Right This Minute!*

Remembering Fantasia








His classical transcriptions were as beautiful as they were controversial.


----------



## django1 (Jan 28, 2009)

I just saw Tuck and Patti live in a very small venue:woohoo:. Some extraordinary stuff. Not to be missed if you get the occasion. Tuck's version of Europa was definitely one highlight of the evening. Patti's singing is incredible as well.


----------



## arthurs (Jan 28, 2009)

django1 said:


> I just saw Tuck and Patti live in a very small venue:woohoo:. Some extraordinary stuff. Not to be missed if you get the occasion. Tuck's version of Europa was definitely one highlight of the evening. Patti's singing is incredible as well.


Oh man am I jealous! That must have been fantastic! :woo:


----------



## arthurs (Jan 28, 2009)




----------



## django1 (Jan 28, 2009)

arthurs said:


> Oh man am I jealous! That must have been fantastic! :woo:


The Jazz festival organization opened this small jazz club. I don't think that there is a seat further than 30 feet from the stage and the acoustics were great. My first time there. Tickets were 35$. I'll be back


----------



## InfernoSTi (Oct 31, 2010)

Under the Bigtop 2010 Tour, Jimmy Buffet (Frisco, TX)!!! 

:crowd:


----------



## django1 (Jan 28, 2009)

I just thought I would put this up here. I love Martha Wainwright especially live. She is incredible live. I have a date with her soon... I can hardly wait.


----------



## binarylinguist (Aug 4, 2010)

Mike Patton (Faith No More / Mr. Bungle / Fantomas / Tomahawk / Peeping Tom) backed by an orchestra as he belts out Italian pop/love songs with the Patton spin. Great stuff.


----------



## django1 (Jan 28, 2009)

arthurs said:


>


I can't see this...


----------



## dvenardos (Sep 27, 2008)

django1 said:


> I can't see this...


The album is called Mondo Cane.


----------



## django1 (Jan 28, 2009)

dvenardos said:


> The album is called Mondo Cane.


Thanks but I can't see Arthurs last post...


----------



## Mike_WI (Feb 26, 2009)

*Live at Bonnaroo*

*Warren Haynes - Live at Bonnaroo*











I just picked up this CD after hearing on Pandora.
Great stuff, especially with my new office setup with sub and TCA WAF-1 Ninja mods!

Mike


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

django1 said:


> thanks but i can't see arthurs last post...



View attachment 1652


Hope that works for you, Django.


----------



## django1 (Jan 28, 2009)

tesseract said:


> View attachment 1652
> 
> 
> Hope that works for you, Django.


Thanks. Actually I can see all of them now. This is the second time I couldn't see one of Art's attachments. Some kind of evil Texan plot...


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

Blame Canada.


----------



## arthurs (Jan 28, 2009)

My links got hung up in customs! :raspberry:


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: Right This Minute!*

How come?


----------



## django1 (Jan 28, 2009)

arthurs said:


> My links got hung up in customs! :raspberry:


I don't remember if I mentioned that when I went to Mexico last winter I was taken aside at customs and brought to a little room. When I asked what was up I was told that someone with my name was wanted for "terrorist activities". You can imagine that brought up images of all the Mexican prisons and sweaty Mexican prison guards I have seen in bad movies. Help! :begging:


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

*Re: Right This Minute!*

The Crickets. Chirrping in my garage. LOL!


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

*To one of my heros*

http://movies.msn.com/movies/article.aspx?news=502935&GT1=28101

Yeah, it is youtube, but I post this in tribute. I will play the "Demon Days" DVD later this evening.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Nf9IkoxwMs

View attachment 1654


----------



## django1 (Jan 28, 2009)

tesseract said:


> http://movies.msn.com/movies/article.aspx?news=502935&GT1=28101
> 
> Yeah, it is youtube, but I post this in tribute. I will play the "Demon Days" DVD later this evening.
> 
> ...


First time I've heard of Gorillaz. I likee... Thanks!


----------



## arthurs (Jan 28, 2009)

tesseract said:


> http://movies.msn.com/movies/article.aspx?news=502935&GT1=28101
> 
> Yeah, it is youtube, but I post this in tribute. I will play the "Demon Days" DVD later this evening.
> 
> ...


Good post....good dude....hell of a life he had....rest easy....


----------



## arthurs (Jan 28, 2009)

django1 said:


> I don't remember if I mentioned that when I went to Mexico last winter I was taken aside at customs and brought to a little room. When I asked what was up I was told that someone with my name was wanted for "terrorist activities". You can imagine that brought up images of all the Mexican prisons and sweaty Mexican prison guards I have seen in bad movies. Help! :begging:


I remember that! That's why you can't see the pics I post, they are not visible to those on watch lists! :neener 1:


----------



## arthurs (Jan 28, 2009)

I don't think I've ever listened to this disc and found it to be anything less than remarkable...every single time....just a stunning piece of work...


----------



## reed.hannebaum (Apr 21, 2006)

*Re: Right This Minute!*


----------



## django1 (Jan 28, 2009)

There might be a bit too much classical in this jazz album. Or the other way around?:no clue:. A pretty good listen.


----------



## binarylinguist (Aug 4, 2010)

DISCLAIMER: Any attempt I make to describe this CD won't do it justice. If you love various styles of music and like trying new things, give this a shot.


Shooter Jennings and Hierophant - Black Ribbons

For the uninitiated, Shooter Jennings is the son of the late, great Waylon Jennings. He is known for mostly alternative country/southern rock but the newest release takes on a bit of a different take. I have seen it described as the Allman Brothers meets Pink Floyd meets Nine Inch Nails. The CD is a concept album that plays out like the last broadcast of a radio DJ (voiced by Stephen King) on the night before the government takes over the airwaves. Without a doubt, this is one of the best CDs I've heard in a long time. Highly recommended.


----------



## Ray3 (Feb 4, 2008)

Binary - there is a happy birthday thread in the Family Friendly forum for you.


----------



## django1 (Jan 28, 2009)

I got this yesterday, first listen today. This is a great album. Super acoustic guitar, great singing and songwriting. An exceptional talent. I'll be getting more by her....


----------



## chessman (Jan 31, 2009)

*A Little Night Music* - Soundtrack


----------



## chessman (Jan 31, 2009)

*Yo-Yo Ma* - Appassionato


----------



## django1 (Jan 28, 2009)

****, **** and double ****:angry: I had front row seats to see Martha Wainwright doing Edith Piaf but I couldn't go 'cause I have a pulled muscle in my back. The wifey just got back and said it was fantastic... Martha is really great live. 

La Foule


----------



## hwkn (Dec 31, 2009)

*Re: Right This Minute!*

Chicago-1st album original quad mix[on dvd]


----------



## arthurs (Jan 28, 2009)

Southern soul / blues .... this one really grows on you....


----------



## Steve_Vai_rules (Jun 22, 2010)

Aileen: Life and Death of a Serial Killer











Matt


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

*Re: Right This Minute!*

Eminems new CD, it's pretty good.


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: Right This Minute!*

Maurice John Vaughn... FUNKY


----------



## arthurs (Jan 28, 2009)

Terrific recording of the trumpet virtuoso on a great night...


----------



## arthurs (Jan 28, 2009)

Newer stuff from an old friend. This disc is everything you'd expect from Jesse...BUT...there is a version of Simon & Garfunkels "Cecilia" that is brilliant! If you're foot doesn't tap, your head doesn't bob, and you *** doesn't bounce in your chair to this tune...better check for a heartbeat! Usual great recordings too...


----------



## chessman (Jan 31, 2009)

*Lee Ritenour and Dave Gruisin* - Amparo


----------



## django1 (Jan 28, 2009)

Went to see Sophie Hunger tonight. I had never heard her before. Her first North American show. She is Swiss-German. Very enjoyable show albeit a little rough around the edges. Very talented lady, not a great voice though. Stylistically they were all over the place. I enjoyed the guitar driven rock the most.


----------



## reed.hannebaum (Apr 21, 2006)

*Re: Right This Minute!*

A great blues guitarist








He will be missed


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

*Re: Right This Minute!*

Narrator on national geographic channel. LOL! :rofl:


----------



## reed.hannebaum (Apr 21, 2006)

*Re: Right This Minute!*

Great Progressive Rock Band








Poland


----------



## arthurs (Jan 28, 2009)

Title about sums it up...


----------



## arthurs (Jan 28, 2009)

If you enjoyed Fink, good chance this will be something you like as well....


----------



## arthurs (Jan 28, 2009)

Spinning up a great disc I got awhile back as a gift from a good friend....a wonderful jazz pianist....it also reminds me I owe this guy a few discs....


----------



## arthurs (Jan 28, 2009)

I may have posted this one before, but I am listening to it tonight and must recommend it again..."Sara Smile" will kill you...a truly great live recording...


----------



## arthurs (Jan 28, 2009)

Lots of goosebump music on this one.....


----------



## reed.hannebaum (Apr 21, 2006)

*Re: Right This Minute!*

An ethereal fusion of Chinese and Tibetan music


----------



## django1 (Jan 28, 2009)

Thanks for your dedication to this thread!


----------



## arthurs (Jan 28, 2009)

Indian folk-fusion (is that possible?) This may not be for everyone, but there are several gorgeous tracks here....For Julia, Clouds, Self Portrait are just a few of the standouts....


----------



## django1 (Jan 28, 2009)

Never heard of her before today but I think I have a crush on Sarah Harmer :yes:


----------



## arthurs (Jan 28, 2009)

F-ing brilliant...end of review....own this or live with regret...


----------



## django1 (Jan 28, 2009)

arthurs said:


> I may have posted this one before, but I am listening to it tonight and must recommend it again..."Sara Smile" will kill you...a truly great live recording...


Fixed it for you.


----------



## arthurs (Jan 28, 2009)

django1 said:


> Fixed it for you.


Tanks! :tanks alot:


----------



## django1 (Jan 28, 2009)

My sheltered life means stuff like this is new to me. This is wonderfully folky . The aural equivalent of having ( a lady's) lips slowly, softly dragged over your skin. Smooth as silk. Love it.


----------



## django1 (Jan 28, 2009)

I've only known about Patti Griffin for about a few months now. I think that if she hadn't been "brought up country" she would be a household name. Her lyrics are... well, adjectives fail me. Just take a listen
[/URL]


----------



## binarylinguist (Aug 4, 2010)

Earlier this week I was checking out the acts for this weekend's Newport Folk Festival and ran across this little gem:

April Smith and the Great Picture Show - Songs for a Sinking Ship










You can listen to samples here:

http://www.aprilsmithmusic.com/music/#


----------



## django1 (Jan 28, 2009)

Good find!


----------



## Steve_Vai_rules (Jun 22, 2010)

listening to behemoth's newest "evangelion" :tanks alot:

http://www.myspace.com/behemoth











Matt


----------



## arthurs (Jan 28, 2009)

Terrific vocals, great recording...and a version of Neil Young's "Old Man" that will melt your heart... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fDnKg80HzrY


----------



## django1 (Jan 28, 2009)

arthurs said:


> Terrific vocals, great recording...and a version of Neil Young's "Old Man" that will melt your heart... And they are Canadian"thumbsup:http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fDnKg80HzrY


Fixed


arthurs said:


>


----------



## arthurs (Jan 28, 2009)

Fixed wha???


----------



## Tenn Ham (Apr 4, 2010)

Don't normally leave CD's or DVD's in the player after I'm finished watching/hearing them.

So... the answer here right now is "NOTHING"

That's OK though ... getting ready for my Sunday afternoon nap anyway.


----------



## CAK (Mar 6, 2009)

*Kate Walsh: Tims House*

One of the best **** recordings I've heard to date...Good chit :sly:


----------



## arthurs (Jan 28, 2009)

Tim's House has been a favorite for awhile now, and you are correct it is an incredible recording..."thumbsup:


----------



## arthurs (Jan 28, 2009)

Anoter terrific recording and a singer/songwriter with an introspective outing that is just stellar....


----------



## django1 (Jan 28, 2009)

Sarah Harmer. Singer, songwriter. At times roots, folk, pop, bluegrass, all nicely done. A couple of tunes:

video1
video2


----------



## arthurs (Jan 28, 2009)

django1 said:


> Sarah Harmer. Singer, songwriter. At times roots, folk, pop, bluegrass, all nicely done. A couple of tunes:


That's funny, I heard something by her on a TV show this week and was just looking into her stuff today...is it great or twisted minds that think alike? :huge:


----------



## django1 (Jan 28, 2009)

arthurs said:


> That's funny, I heard something by her on a TV show this week and was just looking into her stuff today...is it great or twisted minds that think alike? :huge:


I think the most honest approach would be to ask our wives what they think about that.

The Sarah CDs are very pleasant.


----------



## arthurs (Jan 28, 2009)

django1 said:


> I think the most honest approach would be to ask our wives what they think about that.
> 
> The Sarah CDs are very pleasant.


Oh I don't need to ask then....it's twisted... :woo:

Glad to hear it, I've learned if you like it, there's an extremely high probability I will as well...thanks! :rock:


----------



## django1 (Jan 28, 2009)

arthurs said:


> Glad to hear it, I've learned if you like it, there's an extremely high probability I will as well...thanks! :rock:


Back at ya!


----------



## mike_p (Jan 28, 2007)

I'll add this one to the Sarah Harmer discussion:










django's quote sums it up.

"Singer, songwriter. At times roots, folk, pop, bluegrass, all nicely done."


----------



## mike_p (Jan 28, 2007)

Working my way through the vast numbers of never and barely listened to on the NAS, two standouts:










Abandoned Pools "Humanistic" 











American Football


----------



## mike_p (Jan 28, 2007)

An appropriately reverent reggae/dub-rock send up of Radiohead's OK Computer


----------



## arthurs (Jan 28, 2009)

MP's on a listening tear tonight! :salute:


----------



## mike_p (Jan 28, 2007)

Just a few from the last couple of weeks. Usually cherry-picking to find new music, decided to contribute for a change.


----------



## django1 (Jan 28, 2009)

Michael Perry said:


> Just a few from the last couple of weeks. Usually cherry-picking to find new music, decided to contribute for a change.


Very appreciated! I added American Football to my buy list.

What is NAS ?


----------



## arthurs (Jan 28, 2009)

I keep waiting for her to put out a disc as good end-to-end as "Piece by Piece" was...this ain't it either....some nice songs, a bit overproduced...ehhh...


----------



## mike_p (Jan 28, 2007)

django1 said:


> Very appreciated! I added American Football to my buy list.
> 
> What is NAS ?


You managed to select the best of the bunch with Am. Football, it's very good.

Network Attached Storage


----------



## django1 (Jan 28, 2009)

The unhappy lovechild of Johnny Cash and Leonard Cohen. Sounds like it was produced by Daniel Lanois (wasn't). A bit campy at times but some real gems.

Mercy Now is a great song.

samples


----------



## Hawkeyejw (Jan 27, 2011)

arthurs said:


> Anoter terrific recording and a singer/songwriter with an introspective outing that is just stellar....


There's a lot of similarity to Sarah McLachlan here - nice relaxing music. Helping me stay relaxed as I work through fixing a really f%&^ed up project at work... 

Thanks Art


----------



## Hawkeyejw (Jan 27, 2011)

django1 said:


> The unhappy lovechild of Johnny Cash and Leonard Cohen. Sounds like it was produced by Daniel Lanois (wasn't). A bit campy at times but some real gems.
> 
> Mercy Now is a great song.
> 
> samples


She's got a bit of an edge to her, I like it! Still listening but I liked the first song, made me feel like I was sitting in a dive bar with a dirty glass of whiskey sitting in front of me. :smoke1:


----------



## django1 (Jan 28, 2009)

hawkeyejw said:


> She's got a bit of an edge to her, I like it! Still listening but I liked the first song, made me feel like I was sitting in a dive bar with a dirty glass of whiskey sitting in front of me. :smoke1:


If you are into drinking whiskey out of dirty glasses you will probably like this one


----------



## django1 (Jan 28, 2009)

5.88$ on Amazon. Wow! Outstanding.
Samples Check track 4 and 5 but the whole cd is very good.


----------



## django1 (Jan 28, 2009)

django1 said:


> If you are into drinking whiskey out of dirty glasses you will probably like this one


This cd deserves more than my weak attempt at humor in the above post.

"I was born to an unwed mother in 1962 and subsequently surrendered to St. Vincent's Women and Infants Asylum on Magazine Street in New Orleans, where I spent my first year. I was adopted shortly thereafter but left my adopted family at fifteen. I wandered for years looking for, but never quite finding a place that felt like home. I searched for, found, and was denied a meeting with my birth mother when I was 45 years old. She couldn't afford to re-open the wound she'd carried her whole life, the wound of surrendering a baby. The Foundling is my story."

This is a very good concept album. Gauthier has a southern twangy kind of voice which at first stops you from realizing that the music is quite varied. Some prog rock like stuff on a few tunes. A definite Cohen'ish tune. Some real swinging, thumping zydeco like numbers. At least one slow tune that reminds me of a Pink Floyd song ( I can't remember the title). Great storytelling and the knack for framing evocative one liners: "I'll walk in the water 'til my hat floats away"...

A definite buy.


----------



## arthurs (Jan 28, 2009)

It may not get much better than this when it comes to flamenco....a master at the height of his craft...


----------



## decibob (Aug 8, 2010)

Peter Wolf: Great release and still on top of his game!!!!!!!!!:clapper:

View attachment 1925


----------



## django1 (Jan 28, 2009)

Pretty good. Reminds of something but I can't place it. :thanks 1:


arthurs said:


> If you enjoyed Fink, good chance this will be something you like as well....


----------



## decibob (Aug 8, 2010)

Devlins CD Consent: Empty hallways and midnight hours- the music has a background moody effect and CONSENT stays true to this. Cant believe this group is not well known in the US. If you have not heard them and you enjoy a unique sound, check this out:saywhat:


----------



## bearberry (Apr 7, 2010)

*Re: Right This Minute!*

John Martyn. "Under My Wing" from On the Cobbles.

A highly under-appreciated artist.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/On_the_Cobbles


----------



## mike_p (Jan 28, 2007)

django1 said:


> Very appreciated! I added American Football to my buy list.


Interested to know what you think of it? 

Jangly, chiming, deceptively simple guitar, over offbeat time signature math-rock drums...sparse, melancholy lyrics...the occasional trumpet...


I listen, and listen, and listen again.


----------



## InfernoSTi (Oct 31, 2010)

I picked up the earlier three song "American Football EP" and really like it....


----------



## django1 (Jan 28, 2009)

Michael Perry said:


> Interested to know what you think of it?
> 
> Jangly, chiming, deceptively simple guitar, over offbeat time signature math-rock drums...sparse, melancholy lyrics...the occasional trumpet...
> 
> ...


I haven't ordered yet. I had just received 7 or 8 CDs which I am making my way through. Soon...


----------



## goonstopher (Mar 2, 2009)

Man this thread is depressing for me...

I read it over and over looking for something I would actually listen to that sounds good but I never find anything.

I am from the beggining of the "ipod" generation (27yo) and no one in my generation seems to like well recorded music so it is hard to find anything of interest.

The most "audiophile" or old school/eclectic I go is Phil Collins, Sting, Tom Petty, Stevie Wonder or Eric Clapton type stuff which is still very Pop. 

Is there anything catchier or more pop/well know or classic rock that I might like that is well recorded? I am willing to bend my tastes for something that sound good but classical or whatever just isn't going to happen at this point.


----------



## Ronm1 (Apr 22, 2006)

Spread the Love - *Ronnie Earl*
Remembering Weather Report - *Miroslav Vitous Group*
Anima - *Bill Fahie*
God Willin' & the Creek don't Rise - *Ray LaMontagne*


----------



## django1 (Jan 28, 2009)

goonstopher said:


> Man this thread is depressing for me...


I have the same effect on my wife :biglaugh:.

Might I suggest that you post some music that you have been listening to? That might attract some like minded posters. Also, if it is catchy and well recorded I might like it as well, I'm always interested in new stuff...


----------



## Kevin R (Jan 3, 2009)

Ray LaMontagne and The Pariah Dogs "Beg, Steal or Borrow" Went to go see him last night at the Santa Fe Opera House. What a great venue and even better show.


----------



## goonstopher (Mar 2, 2009)

Here are my constant play list - know they aren't cd's but I can't find cd's I like and need help!:


----------



## arthurs (Jan 28, 2009)

Try Dave Matthews and Tim Reynolds live at Luther College, Monte Montgomery "Live - New & Approved", Alexi Murdoch "Time Without Consequence" , Zero 7 "When It Falls" Eric Clapton "Reptile" all good cd's and good recordings that may be in the vein you like....also, bracnh out a little, there may be cd's that you really like after spinning them a bit, even if you don't think so at first...Jesse Cook was like that for me....


----------



## goonstopher (Mar 2, 2009)

arthurs said:


> Try Dave Matthews and Tim Reynolds live at Luther College, Monte Montgomery "Live - New & Approved", Alexi Murdoch "Time Without Consequence" , Zero 7 "When It Falls" Eric Clapton "Reptile" all good cd's and good recordings that may be in the vein you like....also, bracnh out a little, there may be cd's that you really like after spinning them a bit, even if you don't think so at first...Jesse Cook was like that for me....


Thanks. I will try. Generally might be a good idea to listen "illegitimately" via torrent to get the sound before buying


----------



## InfernoSTi (Oct 31, 2010)

goonstopher said:


> Thanks. I will try. Generally might be a good idea to listen "illegitimately" via torrent to get the sound before buying


Pandora Radio is a great way to listen "legitimately" to an artist and find similar works that may be of interest: but share what you like with the forum (emphasis on what YOU like...if each of us does that, then WE all benefit...yep!).


----------



## arthurs (Jan 28, 2009)

Here's an interesting one...they've completely re-recorded many of their hits. I've always thought "Tempted" was a great song, but it's just incredible in it's new form. Some hits and misses here, but an interesting concept nonetheless...


----------



## reed.hannebaum (Apr 21, 2006)

*Re: Right This Minute!*









Does he look familiar?


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

*Re: Right This Minute!*

Wife crunching on Crispix cereal. :help: (i really need to get a new CD:scratch


----------



## mike_p (Jan 28, 2007)

arthurs said:


> Here's an interesting one...they've completely re-recorded many of their hits. I've always thought "Tempted" was a great song, but it's just incredible in it's new form. Some hits and misses here, but an interesting concept nonetheless...


"Tempted" was and is a great song, I have had it with me in one form or another since shortly after hearing it in the video on MTV in 1981. Can't wait to hear it in it's new form...OTW!


----------



## Ronm1 (Apr 22, 2006)

Kevin R said:


> Ray LaMontagne and The Pariah Dogs "Beg, Steal or Borrow" Went to go see him last night at the Santa Fe Opera House. What a great venue and even better show.


A # of years ago I saw him playing at a local Holiday Inn with his sideman!! He has done well!!


----------



## Ronm1 (Apr 22, 2006)

Spread the Love - *Ronnie Earl*
Remembering Weather Report - *Miroslav Vitous Group*
Anima - *Bill Fahie*
God Willin' & the Creek don't Rise - *Ray LaMontagne*

Offbeat - *Claire Martin* This is an excellent live disc
Blues Union - *Ronnie Earl/Joe Beard* You like blues you will like this
Original Soul - *Grace Potter*

Double Portrait - *Charlap/Rosnes*
Mutual Admiration Society - *Joe Locke/David Hazeltine Quartet*
Jasmine - *Jarrett/Haden*

Concierto - *Jim Hall*
Light Flight - *Pentangle*
Passe Avant - * Jacqui Mcshee's reformed Pentangle*

Sunday at the Village Vanguard - *Bill Evans Trio*
Shubert for Two - *Shaham/Sollscher* 
The Isle of View - *Pretenders*

Things we Like - *Jack Bruce*
Amparo - *Ritenour/Grushin*
Blues from Laurel Canyon - *John Mayall*
Pass the Plate - *The Crusaders*

Hotfoot Powder - *Peter Green*
Deep Blues - *Ronnie Earl*
Crystal Silence - *Burton/Corea*

Metamorphosen - *Branford Masalis Quartet*
Nothing but the Water - *Grace Potter & the Nocturnals*
*Getz|Gilberto* _FIM K2HD_
As your Mind Flies by - *Rare Bird*

Beauty & Crime - * Suzanne Vega *
Handel|Water Music - * The English Consort-Pinnock*
Crescent Crawl - *Bruce Katz Band*
Live at the Semper Opera - *Jean Luc Ponty*

Boss Horn - *Blue Mitchell *_RVG Ed_
Play the Blues for you - *Melvin Taylor*
Beethoven: The Late String Quartets - *Quatro Italiano* _Philips 96/24_

Waking Hour - *Vienna Teng*
Raising Sand - *Plant/Krauss*
Seastories - *Minnie Driver*

Air on a G String - *David Russell*
Folk Singer - *Muddy Waters* _HDAD 192/24_
Caravansarai - *Santana*

Blind Faith _Del Ed_
Live at Leeds _Del Ed_ *The Who*
Truth - *Jeff Beck*

I get in these moods every now and then

Today _The complete In a Silent Way _
Tomorrow _The Complete mooes Brew_
Mon _The Complete Jack Johnson_

Went thru Jack Johnson

The Lost Chords find Paolo Fresu - *Carla Bley*
Tommy - *The Who* _Mofi_
Live in Concert at Carnegie Hall - *Harry Belafonte * _2cd german release no edits_

Son of Skip James - *Dion*
Saffronia - *Lyambiko*
New England/Front Page News - *Wishbone Ash*

Fruit Tree - *Nick Drake*
Beggars Banquet - *Rolling Stones* _SACD_
Sticky Fingers - *Rolling Stones* _SACD_

Thick as a Brick - *Jethro Tull*
Got Blooze - *Leslie West*
Caricatures - *Donald Byrd*

Stars in the Crown - *Jorma Kakonen*
*Fotheringgay*
East/West - *Bill Frisell*
Shrine '69 - *FleetwoodMac*


----------



## arthurs (Jan 28, 2009)

Title says it all. You can download at iTunes, but I bought the cd from the artist in Denmark. Dude is good, really good.


----------



## arthurs (Jan 28, 2009)

It's a good morning for a little coffeehouse singer/songwriter acoustic blues. If you're not familiar with Peter Mulvey, take the time, it's worth it.


----------



## django1 (Jan 28, 2009)

Zaz. Rhymes with "jazz". I'm not a big fan of French music even though I'm fluent in the language. This is very good French music. The young lady has a big warm voice, reminiscent of Piaf in tone. Jazz and other modern sounding styles. Samples. Stand out tunes are "Je Veux" Video; and "Les Passants" this one is really worth watching all the way through as there is some nice Django ish guitar playing and a great scat riff. Video2.  Over all 11 solid tunes.


----------



## django1 (Jan 28, 2009)

As usual I'm late to the party. Fun album, I'll be getting more from them. Samples


----------



## django1 (Jan 28, 2009)

arthurs said:


> It's a good morning for a little coffeehouse singer/songwriter acoustic blues. If you're not familiar with Peter Mulvey, take the time, it's worth it.


Just listened to the samples "thumbsup:..


----------



## Ronm1 (Apr 22, 2006)

Blind Faith _Del Ed_
Live at Leeds _Del Ed_ *The Who*
Truth - *Jeff Beck*


----------



## Ronm1 (Apr 22, 2006)

I get in these moods every now and then

Tonight _The complete In a Silent Way _
Tomorrow _The Complete Bitches Brew_
Mon _The Complete Jack Johnson[/i_


----------



## Ronm1 (Apr 22, 2006)

Went thru Jack Johnson

The Lost Chords find Paolo Fresu - *Carla Bley*
Tommy - *The Who* _Mofi_
Live in Concert at Carnegie Hall - *Harry Belafonte * _2cd german release no edits_


----------



## snowmanick (Oct 16, 2007)

I picked up Otis Taylor's _Recapturing the Banjo_ album today as the close out song on the movie _Shooter_ intrigued me. This is a banjo meets the blues with killer banjo and guitar playing mixed with great vocals. I was a bit nervous as banjo music can go really wrong but this album rocks. The first track, _Ran So Hard the Sun Went Down_ is mesmerizing, and sets a great pace for the album. _Five Hundred Roses, Simple Mind _ and _Ten Million Slaves_ can stand up to just about anything I have heard lately. The only down side is the tracks seem to be recorded a bit "hot" as the volume was a bit shocking when I first put the disc in and the bass is a bit prominent, but these are minor qualms on a fantastic record.


----------



## Steve_Vai_rules (Jun 22, 2010)

have my iphone sitting in its dock set to shuffle. right now listening to dreamdecipher by miseration.


Matt


----------



## Ronm1 (Apr 22, 2006)

Son of Skip James - *Dion*
Saffronia - *Lyambiko*
New England/Front Page News - *Wishbone Ash*


----------



## Ronm1 (Apr 22, 2006)

Fruit Tree - *Nick Drake*
Beggars Banquet - *Rolling Stones* _SACD_
Sticky Fingers - *Rolling Stones* _SACD_


----------



## django1 (Jan 28, 2009)

" mercurial singer/songwriter". 

Samples









Samples


----------



## Ronm1 (Apr 22, 2006)

Thick as a Brick - *Jethro Tull*
Got Blooze - *Leslie West*
Caricatures - *Donald Byrd*


----------



## Ronm1 (Apr 22, 2006)

Stars in the Crown - *Jorma Kakonen*
*Fotheringgay*
East/West - *Bill Frisell*
Shrine '69 - *FleetwoodMac*


----------



## Ronm1 (Apr 22, 2006)

Britten's Orchestra - *Stern|KAS* _SACD hybrid_
Bruckner Sym#9 - *Jarvi tFRS* _RCA red seal_


----------



## django1 (Jan 28, 2009)

I was starting to think you only listened in groups of three...


----------



## Ronm1 (Apr 22, 2006)

The group before was 4, you must have dropped a bit!!


----------



## django1 (Jan 28, 2009)

Martha Wainwright does Piaf. I really like Martha. This music really suits her










I love Patti Griffin. Really good album. More swinging/rocking tunes than other albums that I have of her.


----------



## Ronm1 (Apr 22, 2006)

Saxophone Colossus, Way Out West - *Sonny Rollins*
*Art Pepper meets the Rhythm Section* 
These three are 192/24 2ch only dvda's and are superbly remastered 60's sessions and IMHO reissues rarely get done better than this.


----------



## Ronm1 (Apr 22, 2006)

Shine on Brightly, A Salty Dog, Broken Barricades - *Procol Harum* _jp K2HD's_


----------



## Ronm1 (Apr 22, 2006)

Waiting for Columbus - *Little Feat * _Mofi_


----------



## Ronm1 (Apr 22, 2006)

Days of Future Passed, On the Threshold of a Dream, In Search of the Lost Chord - *Moody Blues* _Sacd_


----------



## Loophead (Dec 11, 2008)

The Avett Brothers
Live, Volume 3










My son, age 20 months, loves this group.


----------



## Ronm1 (Apr 22, 2006)

Crystal Silence - *Burton/corea*_ECM_
Fotheringay 2


----------



## Ronm1 (Apr 22, 2006)

John Wesley Harding, Highway 61 Revisited - *Bob Dylan* _Sacd_


----------



## Ronm1 (Apr 22, 2006)

Almost Like Being in Jazz - *Hugh Masekela -* _96/24 2ch dvda_
Live at the Semper Opera - *Jean Luc Ponty*
Hadyn - *Frye Street Quartet* _SACD_
Beethoven|Stravinsky|Rorem|Scearce - *Frye Street Quartet* _SACD_


----------



## django1 (Jan 28, 2009)

Listening to this on Tiny Desk Concert and ordered it. "For me, the music of Lower Dens fits that first impression: it's dark and evocative, but spacious and hypnotic with its swaths of feedback and canyon-echoing guitars." Or something like that.










Well I'm at it, this is a great electronica/blues tune by Belleruche

Anyone heard an album by them?


----------



## phipp01 (May 12, 2010)

Been getting back into the early alternative with some Mazzy Star, Cowboy Junkies, Liz Phair, Sonic Youth


----------



## Ronm1 (Apr 22, 2006)

Sea Change - *Beck* _DVDA mlp_
Fragile *Yes *_DVDA mlp_
Gaucho *Steely Dan * _DVDA mlp_


----------



## Ronm1 (Apr 22, 2006)

Bach| Brandenburg Concertos *Egarr Academy of Ancient Music* _Harmonia Mundi Sacd_
Bach | Complete Orchestral Suites *Pearlman Boston Baroque* _Telarc Sacd_


----------



## django1 (Jan 28, 2009)

"Saturnalia' The Gutter Twins

Apparently these guys have nicknamed themselves the Satanic Everly Brothers.

Muscular drumming, deep gravely vocals and some electric guitars a wailing. A kind of meaner, angrier The National, although there are a number of more melodious songs as well. Pretty good if you are in the mood.


----------



## chessman (Jan 31, 2009)

*The Who* - Who's next


----------



## Jason Brent (Mar 28, 2009)

*Sergei Nakariakov*

Over the last few months I've been getting back in to playing trumpet, so naturally I've been refreshing my library with some nice performances.

I can't believe I'd never heard of this guy...he made his first CD when I was really in the thick of things as a music major way back when. Anyway, I'm sure I'm more impressed than a non-player would be, but he just never ceases to amaze me. All of the tracks are great, but if you get a chance, I *highly* recommend you listen to the first track: Saint-Saens' Introduction and Rondo Capriccioso . It was originally written for violin, but transcribed and arranged for Sergei by his father (many of his songs are). Unbelievable display of technical ability!










Most of this disc he plays the flugel instead of trumpet.


----------



## Tenn Ham (Apr 4, 2010)

Remember the Forties (It's been a Long, Long time)
A Capitol Records compilation CD inherited from my late father.


Features songs by the Andrew Sisters, Pied Pipers, Betty Hutton, Woody Herman, Harry James, Spike Jones, Peggy Lee ... and others.

Pretty cool stuff ... uhh .. maybe I'm just getting old
enough to appreciate it now.

Clarity of the brass instruments & vocals are amazing in parts. Hats off to the digital remastering.


----------



## Rijax (Jul 20, 2006)

OOOOOOOO! My cup of tea. Can you provide a link or some info so I can look for that specific CD? Thanks.


----------



## Tenn Ham (Apr 4, 2010)

Ajax

Actually, my dad passed down two "Remember The Forties" Compilation CD's to me.

Both are similar and quite good.

It's been a Long,Long Time Capitol CDL-57269
Boogie Woogie Bugle Boy Capitol CDL-57268

You can Google both of them for more details.

Steve (Tenn Ham)


----------



## Rijax (Jul 20, 2006)

Thanks very much.


----------



## Ronm1 (Apr 22, 2006)

The Doors, Soft Parade, Waiting for the Sun - *the Doors* _all dvda_


----------



## Ronm1 (Apr 22, 2006)

Samsara - *Gregory James Quartet*


----------



## Ronm1 (Apr 22, 2006)

Broken English - *Marianne Faithfull*


----------



## imported_cedman1 (Apr 11, 2008)

Thunder - S. M. V.


----------



## Ronm1 (Apr 22, 2006)

Troubadour - *Donovan* _Sacd_


----------



## Zing (Jan 5, 2009)

"thumbsup:


----------



## django1 (Jan 28, 2009)

Off topic.

Went to a Zaz concert tonight. Outstanding!

Jazz with a French singer.


----------



## Ronm1 (Apr 22, 2006)

Alone Together - *Dave Mason*


----------



## django1 (Jan 28, 2009)

Purchase this only if you are ready to get funky! Great album.









Extended samples

Ps.: Somebody... listen to track 15... this reminds of a trip hop tune.... Kruder?, Zero 7? Somebody... help...


----------



## chessman (Jan 31, 2009)

*Herbie Hancock* - The Essential Herbie Hancock


----------



## django1 (Jan 28, 2009)

Warpaint "The Fool". "hypnotic vocals and driving post punk rhythm" . Four "chicks" doing something we might loosely call rock.








Samples
Extended samples from Exquisite Corpse


----------



## Ronm1 (Apr 22, 2006)

If I could only remember my name - *David Crosby* _DVDA_


----------



## Jerrin7 (Sep 13, 2009)

Very Excited....


----------



## monkeypimp (Sep 11, 2006)

MIDDLE CLASS RUT....NO Name NO Color










Listening to this on Vinyl that I bought on Friday.....
The cool part is that they are just a 2 piece band and both the guitarist and drummer sing...The workload really is split 50/50 in this band.

Here are a couple of there songs.

New Low Video

Busy Being Born Video


----------



## fitzwaddle (Aug 25, 2010)

Jethro Tull - Minstrel in the Gallery










Why more people never "got" Jethro Tull is beyond me. And at the same time, IMHO, their commercial successes were some of their worst songs (Aqualung, Locomotive Breath). Try these if your impression was based on those:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R5wZ99YgCeI

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e8cCICdDePY

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PJaa1pRxrGQ

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Hbep8Mj12A


----------



## Ronm1 (Apr 22, 2006)

Way Out West - *Sonny Rollins * _192/24 dvda_


----------



## Ronm1 (Apr 22, 2006)

The Isle of View - *The Pretenders*
Shubert for Two - *Shaham/Sollscher*
Sunday at the Village Vanguard - *Bill Evans Trio*
Power of Nine - *Anthony Wilson Nonet -* _Sacd_


----------



## Ronm1 (Apr 22, 2006)

Famous Blue Raincoat - *Jennifer Warnes* _20th Ann gold_
Quah - *Jorma Kaukonen* _Orig Masters_


----------



## Stocky (Mar 29, 2010)

Grateful Dead 5/11/72 Rotterdam


----------



## Ronm1 (Apr 22, 2006)

Fruit Tree - *Nick Drake*


----------



## django1 (Jan 28, 2009)

Olof Arnalds

I saw this on a tiny desk concert. See it here. Special voice...


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

> "Why is urgently... the only way that we move forward?"



Thanks for that, Django. Makes me realize that I need to get back to spending more time listening to music.


----------



## django1 (Jan 28, 2009)

I forget who recommended this. Incredible voice and some great tunes. Mostly jazz though she does a howling cover of a Metallica song... MySpace samples


----------



## arthurs (Jan 28, 2009)

It's a new year boys...let's get going here!

Acoustic goodness, this guy sounds like James Taylor and Jack Johnson blended. Great recording and a solid disc.


----------



## Mike_WI (Feb 26, 2009)

^^^
Where did you get it?
Not at Amazon.

Mike


----------



## mike_p (Jan 28, 2007)

As you wish Art, Happy 2011...

Black Dub









Daniel Lanois' (guitarist and composer who has produced seminal albums for U2, Bob Dylan, Brian Eno, Willie Nelson and Neil Young) latest project, Dub influenced rock/soul mix.

Lots of YouTube videos, check them out.


----------



## mike_p (Jan 28, 2007)

Bonobo - Dial M for Monkey









One-man "band" armed with samples and lap-top makes bad-*** jazzy down tempo electronica, up there with the best by Zero7, Thievery Corporation, or Tosca.

Bonobo - Live Sessions








One man band assembles real band, records live versions of songs on CD, puts out EP.

Blows my mind!
:crazy:


----------



## reed.hannebaum (Apr 21, 2006)

*Re: Right This Minute!*

Beautiful Melodies


----------



## Ronm1 (Apr 22, 2006)

*Re: Right This Minute!*

Cruel Sister - *Pentangle* _JP K2HD_


----------



## porthopeguy (Jan 19, 2011)

*Re: Right This Minute!*

Hi all.

Pink Floyd's Greatest Hits streaming out of my co-workers PC :T


----------



## arthurs (Jan 28, 2009)

Mike_TX said:


> ^^^
> Where did you get it?
> Not at Amazon.
> 
> Mike


cd baby....


----------



## HuskerOmaha (Jan 19, 2011)

Is this an audio only thread?

Blurays/Dvds today:

Casino Royale, Red, Inception.
:whoopie:


----------



## Mike_WI (Feb 26, 2009)

*Kalai - Acoustacism*



arthurs said:


> It's a new year boys...let's get going here!
> 
> Acoustic goodness, this guy sounds like James Taylor and Jack Johnson blended. Great recording and a solid disc.





Mike_TX said:


> ^^^
> Where did you get it?
> Not at Amazon.
> 
> Mike





arthurs said:


> cd baby....


Thanks.
http://www.cdbaby.com/cd/kalai1

Previewing now.
Sounds good.

Mike

*EDIT*
I had an old account there. Updated info and ordered.
However, backordered. Bummer.


----------



## mike_p (Jan 28, 2007)

Four80East - En Route









Tasty Electro-Jazz, a good cure for the smooth jazz blues


----------



## mike_p (Jan 28, 2007)

Earlier, I made it funky::assshake:

The Meters - Funkify Your Life: Anthology









The J.B.'s - Funky Good Time: Anthology


----------



## HuskerOmaha (Jan 19, 2011)

Satchel Grande, "Dial M for Moustache"

http://www.last.fm/music/Satchel+Grande/Dial+%27M%27+for+Moustache


----------



## django1 (Jan 28, 2009)

Glad


----------



## HuskerOmaha (Jan 19, 2011)

This young woman and her band visited our church today.

Great voice.


----------



## Ronm1 (Apr 22, 2006)

*Re: Right This Minute!*

Sweet Child - *Pentangle * _JP k2HD_


----------



## reed.hannebaum (Apr 21, 2006)

Beautiful English music for strings


----------



## koyaan (Mar 2, 2010)

Haydn Cello Concerti From Brilliant, Part of their Haydn Edition. I'm kind of working my way through the series. Not much here that's going to grab you, but everything's really very enjoyable.


----------



## reed.hannebaum (Apr 21, 2006)

An entertaining audiophile grade recording








Blu-Ray Audio & SACD


----------



## SinCron (Dec 20, 2010)

Paused at home there's KoRn's 5th album Untouchables and on the ipod its Emperor - Upus A Satana which is a track that just reminds me of Jet Force Jemini (N64 game) music.


----------



## reed.hannebaum (Apr 21, 2006)

The Zenph Re-performance technology is quite amazing









A masterful pianist and a brilliant composer


----------



## Ronm1 (Apr 22, 2006)

Nightclub - *Paticia Barber* 
doin' the thing - *Horace Silver Quintet* at the Village Gate _RVG ed_


----------



## reed.hannebaum (Apr 21, 2006)

Mesmerizing


----------



## Ronm1 (Apr 22, 2006)

Britten's Orchestra - *Stern| KC Symphony* _RR SACD_
Rachmaninoff plays Rachmaninoff - *Zenphre-performance*_ RCA Red Seal_ 
Forest Flower - *Caharles Lloyd* at Monterey/Soudtrack _Rhino|Atlantic_
The Water is Wide - *Charles Lloyd*


----------



## reed.hannebaum (Apr 21, 2006)

Ancient Rhythms & Percussion








From the Greatful Dead Drummer


----------



## guynoir (Nov 24, 2010)

SACD of Steely Dan's "Gaucho," in memory of Roger.


----------



## brandonnash (Sep 11, 2006)

Ray Charles - Genius loves company. Sounds great.


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

guynoir said:


> SACD of Steely Dan's "Gaucho," in memory of Roger.


I was wondering what you meant a few days ago, then got busy and forgot about it. Tonight it hit me... Roger Nichols. So I looked him up, didn't realize he had passed.

I will have to spin some Steely Dan in tribute to one of the best sound engineers ever.


----------



## Fast-Debrid574 (May 27, 2011)

..have you heard of the latest album of *"Incubus"* entitled *"If not now, when?"*... Well proudly listening to it at this moment ahahaha This is their latest release as of 2011.. :T Wanna hear it??? nuhhhh!!! ahahahaha


----------



## reed.hannebaum (Apr 21, 2006)

A great CD for auditioning an audio system


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

Keiko Matsui's new CD - The Road. It is recorded well, and is real good.
A little bit different from her past CD's. It will receive a lot of play time.


----------



## LCSeminole (Mar 28, 2010)

I've played this many a time in my home theater, but I just received this hybrid SACD in 5.1. All I can say is "WOW", I'm hearing an even more refined version as well as great use of the center and rear surrounds. This is definitely one of those SACD's that is a huge improvement over an already great sounding legacy cd and I can't say that for all of the SACD or DVD-Audio discs in my collection. Jakob Dylan is definitely a chip off the block, and has taken many steps forward. Highly recommended!!!


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

And this one, is now in the player - Jackie Evancho
http://www.jackieevancho.com/us/home

It is amazining talent, that she has.


----------



## reed.hannebaum (Apr 21, 2006)

A voice that rivals Callas, Sills, Te Kanawa, Southerland


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

This guy can really play the guitar;


----------



## cafyon (Jan 16, 2007)

First,


then,


:T


----------



## honey34567 (Oct 6, 2011)

Embarassing or not, Huey Lewis & The News - Sports. I have a soft spot for the 80's


----------



## cafyon (Jan 16, 2007)

The Clash - London Calling (30th anniv.)
Columbia (Sony) - 1979 (2004, 2009)
CD - 886976183929
http://www.allmusic.com/album/london-calling-main-entry-r4095

David Coverdale - Into the Light
EMI - 2000
CD - 724352812424
http://www.allmusic.com/album/into-the-light-r506129

Sade - Soldier of Love
Sony - 2010
CD - 88697638812
http://www.allmusic.com/album/soldier-of-love-r1709342

Bruce Springsteen - Live in Dublin
Columbia (Sony/BMG) - 2007
CD - 886970958226
http://www.allmusic.com/album/live-in-dublin-r1069150


----------



## hwkn (Dec 31, 2009)

Steven Wilson-Grace For Drowning[Blu ray]


----------



## phreak (Aug 16, 2010)

Here on Earth by Bryan and Katie Torwalt. Highly recommended to any listeners of Explicitly Christian music


----------



## reed.hannebaum (Apr 21, 2006)

A Zoological Fantacy


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Is it just me? Seems like the bass and drums are almost non-existent. Vocals, guitars, saxophone, synthesizer etc. were fine.


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

Sitting in my wife's office supper late listening to Bob Dylan 'hurricane'. Track just shifted to The Raconteurs 'call it a day'. 

All and all it's been a good playlist so far.


----------



## pxj (Jun 10, 2011)

Gary Moore - Empty Rooms


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

Soup -Blind Melon


----------



## guynoir (Nov 24, 2010)

ESTHEMA _The Hereness And Nowness Of Things_

Next up, 
BRIAN WILSON _Reimagining Gershwin_


----------



## reed.hannebaum (Apr 21, 2006)

Pastoral Beauty


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

Grateful Dead - best of (what a long strange trip it's been)

Side 2:
Dark Star


----------



## bigjbk (Jan 28, 2012)

Eagles Hotel California Live


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

*Metallica Black Album DVD-Audio*

My brother left this for me to enjoy. Man it sounds good in 2 channel. Makes me wonder what this and all my other 5.1 Hi Rez recordings sound like in surround.

This album is out of print, but I just ordered it off the official Metallica site. Hope it shows up!

http://www.metallica.com/products/metallica-the-black-album-dvd-audio.asp


----------



## gorb (Sep 5, 2010)

listening to a v2 mp3 encode of an album titled "japanese for beginners" by near the parenthesis here at work on some terrible speakers


----------



## frullog (Feb 15, 2012)

Good morning to everybody. I turn on on my hifi system and i tell you.


----------



## frullog (Feb 15, 2012)

I begin the day with Acrobat U2.


----------



## Wardsweb (Apr 2, 2010)

Spinning Melody Gardot - My One & Only Thrill this morning. It is sublime.


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

Captain Beefheart - Trout Mask Replica - not so sublime, just fun


----------



## Savjac (Apr 17, 2008)

Jane Monheit - Take a Chance on Love


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

Red Book CD purchased from Wal-Mart cut out bin for $5. Goosebump quality sound for the most part, Wah petal guitar solo on 25 Or 6 To 4 makes up for the lack of fidelity on this song.


----------



## gorb (Sep 5, 2010)

Nothing in the player, but I am listening to yesterday's episode of Bill Burr's monday morning podcast


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

Hmmm... Just finished a run through of Gloss Drop, by Battles. If you have really punchy speakers, this one will leave you with bruises.


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

This thread is like a beach ball at an concert. I just keeps getting sent back up front. 

Listening to foo fighters 'wasting light'.


----------



## guynoir (Nov 24, 2010)

French choral music by Cantelina, a women's choir I recorded a couple of weeks ago


----------



## reed.hannebaum (Apr 21, 2006)

Great new voices from Canada


----------



## Albey (Feb 24, 2013)

Led Zeppelin - Led Zeppelin 

My favourite Zeppelin album


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

Rachmaninoff - Lilacs (piano), performed by Scott Davie (Australian) on the amazing Overs piano (also Australian). CD available from ABC Music (in - you guessed it - Australia).:spend:


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

AudiocRaver said:


> Rachmaninoff - Lilacs (piano), performed by Scott Davie (Australian) on the amazing Overs piano (also Australian). CD available from ABC Music (in - you guessed it - Australia).:spend:


Wow, just wow! I must get a copy.

Currently it's Dire Straits - Love over gold


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Mumford & Sons - Babel - really enjoying it!


----------



## reed.hannebaum (Apr 21, 2006)

A cultural, acoustic exchange with our neighbors across the Pacific








Recorded using JVC's proprietary dither algorithms and mastering technology (XRCD2). Very impressive.


----------



## Bob R (Apr 21, 2013)

Porcupine Tree:

A little bit of this - Waiting Phase one and two.










And a little bit of that - Russia on Ice and Hatesong


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

Yeah yeah yeahs 

Maps


----------



## tylerlovely2006 (Apr 13, 2011)

on my table now is side two of reload!!!


----------



## snowmanick (Oct 16, 2007)

The National: Boxer


----------



## hwkn (Dec 31, 2009)

The Who-Endless Wire[this album's far better than I thought it would be imho]


----------



## hwkn (Dec 31, 2009)

Steven Wilson-Get All You Deserve(Blu ray)amazing performance amazing 5.1 mix this is one disc that'll test your system(if you don't have it go get it as soon as you are able you won't be disappointed)


----------



## phreak (Aug 16, 2010)

I just moved my system to a smaller room and had a chance to sit back and enjoy the fruits of my labour. It's been an eclectic mix. Bryan & Katie Torwalt, Guns'n'Roses, John Tesh, Johnny Cash, Led Zeppelin, Ludwig Beethoven, Natalie Grant, Natalie MacMaster, Nickleback, Nitty Gritty Dirt Band, Norah Jones, Phil Keaggy, Pillar, Poison, Rachael Lampa, Red, Ricky Skaggs, Rodrigo y Gabriela, Salvador, Third Day, Thousand Foot Krutch, Vince Gill... 

Only listened to one complete album (Bryan & Katie), for the rest I scrolled through my iPod artist list and did some sampling. Zeppelin's "Kashmir" was, believe it or not, the least interesting thing I heard all morning. Pillar rocks hard. Listening to a pair of Paradigm Monitor 11's with a Studio Sub 12, via Onkyo 3008. This was supposed to be a 30 minute session, but 2 1/2 hrs flew by. Then I remembered that I have to get of of bed in a few hours for a 12 hr nightshift.


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

I have been listening to Deep Purple - Machine Head. SQ vinyl decoded using Adobe Audition scripting and re-mixed as a multi-chanel wav before converting to dolby encoded mp4 to play on my blu-ray.


----------



## kevin360 (Oct 4, 2012)

Right This Minute! As I'm typing, this is playing:


----------



## Horrorfan33 (Jun 11, 2013)

Depeche Mode is always in my line up


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

Woke up late and just started this playing from bed. Love these connected devices around the house.


----------



## Savjac (Apr 17, 2008)

I guess I was in the mood for some electronics.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Lee Ritenour, possibilities 
http://youtu.be/OgQKI2yIQ2Q


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

The new Daryl Hall album, Laughing Down Crying.

Not the best sound quality, but not bad. The songs are growing on me.


----------



## goatfarm (Mar 31, 2007)

Andres Segovia

Bach: Prelude in C minor


----------



## reed.hannebaum (Apr 21, 2006)

Rach #3, one of the most technically challenging concerts, is exquisitely played by Valentina.


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

Touch of Grey 









[dont know why it's posting triplicate?]


----------



## gdstupak (Jul 13, 2010)

Black Sabbath-13 (Vinyl)

I like the style, music, songs, instrument playing. 
I hate the sound quality from the production/engineering side. Sounds dynamically compressed where everything is just playing loud, everyone is smothering everyone else. It's difficult to hear separate instruments, they just all blend in, even during soloing. Sounds hazy not clear, no air around individual notes. There is definite stereo effect but all performers are stuck inside each speaker, very flat, not 3 dimensional, it doesn't sound like they are in the room with me. Rick Rubin!!! 
I just got back into vinyl since 1987 and this was my first brand new sealed LP. I've been listening and recording my parents old, old LP's which have background noise and snap, crackle, and pops. I was hoping that was mostly due to being used and old, but my brand new LP still has noticeable background noise and snap, crackle, pop.
Very dissapointing for $28.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Catching up on Live at Daryl's house off of my Cox DVR. Two shows that really tweaked me up are the one with John Rzeznik of the Goo Goo Dolls and the one with Dirty Heads. Both were superb. Seeing Daryl play with Rzeznik reminds me that he can rock as well as sing the soul. The twist on Rich Girl with the Dirty Heads was awesome. 

This stuff reminds me how much I an enjoy music when it is less than perfect sound (the DVR sometimes is not the best) if the performance is worth experiencing. We often get so wrapped up in the technology here that we forget that we can suspend disbelief and just get into the music or the film.

Another listen tonight is Pet Sounds. I was reminded of it watching the 60s documentary on CNN and had to go back and hear it. Just a fantastic album.

People our age and a little older have had the best of so many decades of great music. And much of the best of it is still in the 60s and 70s.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

I love live at Daryl's house. I liked the Johnny rzeznik episode too. So many great performances from the series overall. You're right too. We sometimes get lost in chasing some ideal, that we forget to stop and enjoy things for what they are. With the upcoming holiday, and writing this, I thought I'd say that I'm thankful for(among many other things) the gear I have, and the ability to make it perform to its fullest. I'm also thankful to be part of the best forum ever for the things I don't know, and hopefully the chance to help others who are willing to ask.


----------



## bigsausagepizza (Feb 11, 2015)

Right now I'm on side D of Sunn 0))) - Dømkirke, recorded live at Bergen Cathedral in Bergen, Norway. The album was commissioned for the Borealis festival. They were even able to use the cathedral's beautiful pipe organ.


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

Yes - Close To The Edge - Siberian Khatru - 2013 Remix by Steven Wilson - 5.1 LPCM 24/96


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

Porcupine Tree, The Incident, 5.1 DVD-Audio iso image via foobar2000 + Dirac Live


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

AudiocRaver said:


> Porcupine Tree, The Incident, 5.1 DVD-Audio iso image via foobar2000 + Dirac Live Video Link: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U_KcaSgClrM


 love!


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Dark Side of the Moon SACD. 

Awesome stuff


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

Heh heh.

P.F. Wish You Were Here, 5.1 FLAC, rip from SACD, via foobar2000 + Dirac Live

ZOWIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

Zappa Plays Zappa, YouTube.

Going to see them Live in Omaha on Wednesday. Getting into the groove.

https://youtu.be/P8Jz4UH2_8U


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Let us know if the crux of the biscuit is still...


----------



## rubberbudgie (Mar 5, 2016)

Dire Straits Brother in Arms SACD playing right now, with Wish You Were Here SACD on the table ready to go next


----------

